# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  सम्पूर्ण आयुर्वेद  भाग = ( १ )

## ravi chacha

*निवेदन*प्रत्येक मनुष्य के जीवन में इन तीन बातों की अत्यधिक आवश्यकता होती है – स्वस्थ जीवन, सुखी जीवन तथा सम्मानित जीवन। सुख का आधार स्वास्थ्य है तथा सुखी जीवन ही सम्मान के योग्य है।
उत्तम स्वास्थ्य का आधार है यथा योग्य आहार-विहार एवं विवेकपूर्वक व्यवस्थित जीवन। बाह्य चकाचौंध की ओर अधिक आकर्षित होकर हम प्रकृति से दूर होते जा रहे हैं इसलिए हमारा शरीर रोगों का घर बनता जा रहा है।
‘चरक संहिता’ में कहा गया हैः
*आहाराचारचेष्टासु सुखार्थी प्रेत्य चेह च।*
*परं प्रयत्नमातिष्ठेद   बुद्धिमान हित सेवने।।*
'इस संसार में सुखी जीवन की इच्छा रखने वाले बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति आहार-विहार, आचार और चेष्टाएँ हितकारक रखने का प्रयत्न करें।'
उचित आहार, निद्रा और ब्रह्मचर्य – ये तीनों वात, पित्त और कफ को समान रखते हुए शरीर को स्वस्थ व निरोग बनाये रखते हैं, इसीलिए इन तीनों को उपस्तम्भ माना गया है। अतः आरोग्य के लिए इन तीनों का पालन अनिवार्य है।
यह एक सुखद बात है कि आज समग्र विश्व में भारतीय के आयुर्वेद के प्रति श्रद्धा, निष्ठा व जिज्ञासा बढ़ रही है क्योंकि श्रेष्ठ जीवन-पद्धति का जो ज्ञान आयुर्वेद ने इस विश्व को दिया है, वह अद्वितीय है। अन्य चिकित्सा पद्धतियाँ केवल रोग तक ही सीमित हैं लेकिन आयुर्वेद ने जीवन के सभी पहलुओं को छुआ है। धर्म, आत्मा, मन, शरीर, कर्म इत्यादि सभी विषय आयुर्वेद के क्षेत्रान्तर्गत आते हैं।
आयुर्वेद में निर्दिष्ट सिद्धान्तों का पालन कर के हम रोगों से बच सकते हैं, फिर भी यदि रोगग्रस्त हो जावें तो यथासंभव एलोपैथिक दवाइयों का प्रयोग न करें क्योंकि ये रोग को दूर करके 'साइड इफेक्ट' के रूप में अन्य रोगों का कारण बनती हैं।
श्री योग वेदान्त सेवा समिति ने प्रस्तुत पुस्तक में आयुर्वेद के विभिन्न अनुभूत नुस्खों का संकलन कर ऐसी जानकारी देने का प्रयास किया है जिससे आप घर बैठे ही विभिन्न रोगों का प्राथमिक उपचार कर सकें। आशा है आप इसका भरपूर लाभ लेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऑपरेशन के अभिशाप से बचिए


प्रो. एलोंजी क्लार्क (एम.डी.) का कहना हैः


"हमारी सभी दवाइयाँ विष हैं और इसके फलस्वरूप दवाई की हर मात्रा रोगी की जीवनशक्ति का ह्रास करती है।"


आजकल जरा-जरा सी बात में ऑपरेशन की सलाह दे दी जाती है। वाहन का मैकेनिक भी अगर कहे कि क्या पता, यह पार्ट बदलने पर भी आपका वाहन ठीक होगा कि नहीं ? तो हम लोग उसके गैरेज में वाहन रिपेयर नहीं करवाते लेकिन आश्चर्य है कि सर्जन-डॉक्टर के द्वारा गारंटी न देने पर भी ऑपरेशन करवा लेते हैं !


युद्ध में घायल सैनिकों तथा दुर्घटनाग्रस्त रोगियों को ऑपरेशन द्वारा ठीक किया जा सकता है किन्तु हर रोगी को छुरी की तेज धार के घाट उतारकर निर्बल बना देना मानवता के विरुद्ध उपचार है।


ऑपरेशन के द्वारा शरीर के विजातीय द्रव्यों को निकालने की अपेक्षा जल, मिट्टी, सूर्यकिरण और शुद्ध वायु की कुदरती मदद से उन्हें बाहर निकालना एक सुरक्षित और सुविधाजनक उपाय है। किसी अनुभवी वैद्य की सलाह लेकर एवं समुचित विश्राम एवं अनुकूल आहार का सही तरीके से सेवन करके भी पूर्ण स्वास्थ्य-लाभ पाया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अंग्रेजी दवाइयों की गुलामी कब तक ?*सच्चा स्वास्थ्य यदि दवाइयों से मिलता तो कोई भी डॉक्टर, कैमिस्ट या उनके परिवार का कोई भी व्यक्ति कभी बीमार नहीं पड़ता। स्वास्थ्य खरीदने से मिलता तो संसार में कोई भी धनवान रोगी नहीं रहता। स्वास्थ्य इंजेक्शनों, यंत्रों, चिकित्सालयों के विशाल भवनों और डॉक्टर की डिग्रियों से नहीं मिलता अपितु स्वास्थ्य के नियमों का पालन करने से एवं संयमी जीवन जीने से मिलता है।
अशुद्ध और अखाद्य भोजन, अनियमित रहन-सहन, संकुचित विचार तथा छल-कपट से भरा व्यवहार – ये विविध रोगों के स्रोत हैं। कोई भी दवाई इन बीमारियों का स्थायी इलाज नहीं कर सकती। थोड़े समय के लिए दवाई एक रोग को दबाकर, कुछ ही समय में दूसरा रोग उभार देती है। अतः अगर सर्वसाधारण जन इन दवाइयों की गुलामी से बचकर, अपना आहार शुद्ध, रहन-सहन नियमित, विचार उदार तथा व्यवहार प्रेममय बनायें रखें तो वे सदा स्वस्थ, सुखी, संतुष्ट एवं प्रसन्न बने रहेंगे। आदर्श आहार-विहार और विचार-व्यवहार ये चहुँमुखी सुख-समृद्धि की कुंजियाँ हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्दी-गर्मी सहन करने की शक्ति, काम एवं क्रोध को नियंत्रण में रखने की शक्ति, कठिन परिश्रम करने की योग्यता, स्फूर्ति, सहनशीलता, हँसमुखता, भूख बराबर लगना, शौच साफ आना और गहरी नींद – ये सच्चे स्वास्थ्य के प्रमुख लक्षण हैं। 
डॉक्टरी इलाज के जन्मदाता हेपोक्रेटस ने स्वस्थ जीवन के संबंध में एक सुन्दर बात कही हैः
*पेट नरम**,* *पैर गरम**,* *सिर को रखो ठण्डा।* *घर में आये रोग तो मारो उसको डण्डा।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा के मूल तत्त्व* अगर मनुष्य कुछ आवश्यक बातों को जान ले तो वह सदैव स्वस्थ रह सकता है।
आजकल बहुत से रोगों का मुख्य कारण स्नायु-दौर्बल्य तथा मानसिक तनाव (Tension) है जिसे दूर करने में प्रार्थना बड़ी सहायक सिद्ध होती है। *प्रार्थना* से आत्मविश्वास बढ़ता है, निर्भयता आती है, मानसिक शांति मिलती है एवं नसों में ढीलापन (Relaxation) उत्पन्न होता है अतः स्नायविक तथा मानसिक रोगों से बचाव व छुटकारा मिल जाता है। रात्रि-विश्राम के समय प्रार्थना का नियम व अनिद्रा रोग एवं सपनों से बचाता है।
इसी प्रकार *शवासन* भी मानसिक तनाव के कारण होने वाले रोगों से बचने के लिए लाभदायी है।
प्राणायाम का नियम फेफड़ों को शक्तिशाली रखता है एवं मानसिक तथा शारीरिक रोगों से बचाता है। प्राणायाम दीर्घ जीवन जीने की कुंजी है। प्राणायाम के साथ शुभ चिन्तन किया जाये तो मानसिक एवं शारीरिक दोनों रोगों से बचाव एवं छुटकारा मिलता है। शरीर के जिस अंग में दर्द एवं दुर्बलता तथा रोग हो उसकी ओर अपना ध्यान रखते हुए प्राणायाम करना चाहिए। शुद्ध वायु नाक द्वारा अंदर भरते समय सोचना चाहिए कि प्रकृति से स्वास्थ्यवर्धक वायु रोगवाले स्थान पर पहुँच रही है जहाँ मुझे दर्द हो रहा है। आधा मिनट श्वास रोक रखें व पीड़ित स्थान का चिन्तन कर उस अंग में हल्की-सी हिलचाल करें। श्वास छोड़ते समय यह भावना करनी चाहिए कि 'पीड़ित अंग से गंदी हवा के रूप में रोग के किटाणु बाहर निकल रहे है एवं मैं रोग मुक्त हो रहा हूँ। ॐ....ॐ....ॐ....' इस प्रकार नियमित अभ्यास करने से स्वास्थ्यप्राप्त   में बड़ी सहायता मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सावधानीः* जितना समय धीरे-धीरे श्वास अन्दर भरने में लगाया जाये, उससे दुगुना समय वायु को धीरे-धीरे बाहर निकालने में लगाना चाहिए। भीतर श्वास रोकने को आभ्यांतर कुंभक व बाहर रोकने को बाह्य कुंभक कहते हैं। रोगी एवं दुर्बल व्यक्ति आभ्यांतर व बाह्य दोनों कुंभक करें। श्वास आधा मिनट न रोक सकें तो दो-पाँच सेकंड ही श्वास रोकें। ऐसे बाह्य व आभ्यांतर कुंभक को पाँच-छः बार करने से नाड़ीशुद्धि व रोगमुक्ति में अदभुत सहायता मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्वाध्याय* अर्थात् जीवन में सत्साहित्य के अध्ययन का नियम मन को शांत एवं प्रसन्न रखकर तन को निरोग रहने में सहायक होता है।
स्वास्थ्य का मूल आधार *संयम* है। रोगी अवस्था में केवल भोजनसुधार द्वारा भी खोया हुआ स्वास्थ्य प्राप्त होता है। बिना संयम के कीमती दवाई भी लाभ नहीं करती है। संयम से रहने वाले व्यक्ति को दवाई की आवश्यकता ही नहीं पड़ती है। जहाँ संयम है वहाँ स्वास्थ्य है और जहाँ स्वास्थ्य है वहीं आनन्द एवं सफलता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बार-बार स्वाद के वशीभूत होकर बिना भूख के खाने को असंयम और नियम से आवश्यकतानुसार स्वास्थ्यवर्धक आहार लेने को संयम कहते हैं। स्वाद की गुलामी स्वास्थ्य का घोर शत्रु है। बार-बार कुछ-न-कुछ खाते रहने के कारण अपच, मन्दाग्नि, कब्ज, पेचिश, जुकाम, खाँसी, सिरदर्द, उदरशूल आदि रोग होते हैं। फिर भी यदि हम संयम का महत्त्व न समझें तो जीवनभर दुर्बलता, बीमारी, निराशा ही प्राप्त होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

सदैव स्वस्थ रहने के लिए आवश्यक है *भोजन की आदतों में सुधार।*
मैदे के स्थान पर चोकरयुक्त आटा, वनस्पति घी के स्थान पर तिल्ली का तेल, हो सके तो शुद्ध घी, (मूँगफली और मूँगफली का तेल स्वास्थ्य के लिए ज्यादा हितकारी नहीं।) सफेद शक्कर के स्थान पर मिश्री या साधारण गुड़ एवं शहद, अचार के स्थान पर ताजी चटनी, अण्डे-मांसादि के स्थान पर दूध-मक्खन, दाल, सूखे मेवे आदि का प्रयोग शरीर को अनेक रोगों से बचाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी प्रकार चाय-कॉफी, शराब, बीड़ी-सिगरेट एवं तम्बाकू जैसी नशीली वस्तुओं के सेवन से बचकर भी आप अनेक रोगों से बच सकते हैं।
बाजारू मिठाइयाँ, सोने-चाँदी के वर्कवाली मिठाइयाँ, पेप्सी-कोला आदि ठण्डे पेय पदार्थ, आईसक्रीम एवं चॉकलेट के सेवन से बचें।
एल्यूमिनियम के बर्तन में पकाने और खाने के स्थान पर मिट्टी, चीनी, काँच, स्टील या कलई किये हुए पीतल के बर्तनों का प्रयोग करें। एल्यूमिनियम के बर्तनों का भोजन टी.बी., दमा आदि कई बीमारियों को आमंत्रित करता है। सावधान !
*व्यायाम**,* *सूर्यकिरणों का सेवन**,* *मालिश एवं समुचित विश्राम भी अनेक रोगों से रक्षा करता है।*
उपरोक्त कुछ बातों को जीवन में अपनाने से मनुष्य सब रोगों से बचा रहता है और यदि कभी रोगग्रस्त हो भी जाये तो शीघ्र स्वास्थ्य-लाभ कर लेता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*ऋतुचर्या* मुख्य रूप से तीन ऋतुएँ हैं- शीत ऋतु, ग्रीष्म ऋतु और वर्षा ऋतु। आयुर्वेद के मतानुसार छः ऋतुएँ मानी गयी हैं- वसन्त, ग्रीष्म, वर्षा, शरद, हेमन्त, और शिशिर। महर्षि सुश्रुत ने वर्ष के 12 मास इन ऋतुओं में विभक्त कर दिये हैं।

वर्ष के दो भाग होते हैं जिसमें पहले भाग आदान काल में सूर्य उत्तर की ओर गति करता है, दूसरे भाग विसर्ग काल में सूर्य दक्षिण की ओर गति करता है। आदान काल में शिशिर, वसन्त एवं ग्रीष्म ऋतुएँ और विसर्ग काल में वर्षा एवं हेमन्त ऋतुएँ होती हैं। आदान के समय सूर्य बलवान और चन्द्र क्षीणबल रहता है।
शिशिर ऋतु उत्तम बलवाली, वसन्त ऋतु मध्यम बलवाली और ग्रीष्म ऋतु दौर्बल्यवाली होती है। विसर्ग काल में चन्द्र बलवान और सूर्य क्षीणबल रहता है। चन्द्र पोषण करने वाला होता है। वर्षा ऋतु दौर्बल्यवाली, शरद ऋतु मध्यम बल व हेमन्त ऋतु उत्तम बलवाली होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वसन्त ऋतुः* शीत व ग्रीष्म ऋतु का सन्धिकाल वसन्त ऋतु होता है। इस समय में न अधिक सर्दी होती है न अधिक गर्मी होती है। इस मौसम में सर्वत्र मनमोहक आमों के बौर की सुगन्ध से युक्त सुगन्धित वायु चलती है। वसन्त ऋतु को ऋतुराज भी कहा जाता है। 

वसन्त पंचमी के शुभ पर्व पर प्रकृति सरसों के पीले फूलों का परिधान पहनकर मन को लुभाने लगती है। वसन्त ऋतु में रक्तसंचार तीव्र हो जाता है जिससे शरीर में स्फूर्ति रहती है। वसन्त ऋतु में न तो गर्मी की भीषण जलन-तपन होती है और न वर्षा की बाढ़ और न ही शिशिर की ठंडी हवा, हिमपात व कोहरा होता है। इन्ही कारणों से वसन्त ऋतु को 'ऋतुराज' कहा गया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*(वसन्ते निचितः श्लेष्मा दिनकृभ्दाभिरितः।)* चरक संहिता के अनुसार हेमन्त ऋतु में संचित हुआ कफ वसन्त ऋतु में सूर्य की किरणों से प्रेरित (द्रवीभूत) होकर कुपित होता है जिससे वसन्तकाल में खाँसी, सर्दी-जुकाम, टॉन्सिल्स में सूजन, गले में खराश, शरीर में सुस्ती व भारीपन आदि की शिकायत होने की सम्भावना रहती है। जठराग्नि मन्द हो जाती है अतः इस ऋतु में आहार-विहार के प्रति सावधान रहें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वसन्त**ऋतु**में**आहार**-**विहारः* इस ऋतु में कफ को कुपित करने वाले पौष्टिक और गरिष्ठ पदार्थों की मात्रा धीरे-धीरे कम करते हुए गर्मी बढ़ते हुए ही बन्द कर के सादा सुपाच्य आहार लेना शुरु कर देना चाहिए। चरक के सादा सुपाच्य आहार लेना शुरु कर देना चाहिये। चरक के अनुसार इस ऋतु में भारी, चिकनाईवाले, खट्टे और मीठे पदार्थों का सेवन व दिन में सोना वर्जित है। इस ऋतु में कटु, तिक्त, कषारस-प्रधान द्रव्यों का सेवन करना हितकारी है। प्रातः वायुसेवन के लिए घूमते समय 15-20 नीम की नई कोंपलें चबा-चबाकर खायें। इस प्रयोग से वर्षभर चर्मरोग, रक्तविकार और ज्वर आदि रोगों से रक्षा करने की प्रतिरोधक शक्ति पैदा होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि वसन्त ऋतु में आहार-विहार के उचित पालन पर पूरा ध्यान दिया जाय और बदपरहेजी न की जाये तो वर्त्तमान काल में स्वास्थ्य की रक्षा होती है। साथ ही ग्रीष्म व वर्षा ऋतु में स्वास्थ्य की रक्षा करने की सुविधा हो जाती है। प्रत्येक ऋतु में स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टि से यदि आहार का महत्व है तो विहार भी उतना ही महत्त्वपूर्ण है।
इस ऋतु में उबटन लगाना, तेलमालिश, धूप का सेवन, हल्के गर्म पानी से स्नान, योगासन व हल्का व्यायाम करना चाहिए। देर रात तक जागने और सुबह देर तक सोने से मल सूखता है, आँख व चेहरे की कान्ति क्षीण होती है अतः इस ऋतु में देर रात तक जागना, सुबह देर तक सोना स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिप्रद है। हरड़े के चूर्ण का नियमित सेवन करने वाले इस ऋतु में थोड़े से शहद में यह चूर्ण मिलाकर चाटें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*ग्रीष्मचर्याः* ग्रीष्मऋतु में हवा लू के रूप में तेज लपट की तरह चलती है जो बड़ी कष्टदायक और स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिप्रद होती है। अतः इन दिनों में पथ्य आहार-विहार का पालन करके स्वस्थ रहें।
*पथ्य**आहारः* सूर्य की तेज गर्मी के कारण हवा और पृथ्वी में से सौम्य अंश (जलीय अंश) कम हो जाता है। अतः सौम्य अंश की रखवाली के लिए मधुर, तरल, हल्के, सुपाच्य, ताजे, जलीय, शीतल तथा स्निग्ध गुणवाले पदार्थों का सेवन करना चाहिए। जैसे ठण्डाई, घर का बनाया हुआ सत्तू, ताजे नींबू निचोड़कर बनाई हुई शिकंजी, खीर, दूध, कैरी, अनार, अंगूर, घी, ताजी चपाती, छिलके वाली मूंग की दाल, मौसम्बी,लौकी, गिल्की, चने की भाजी, चौलाई, परवल, केले की सब्जी, तरबूज के छिल्के की सब्जी, हरी ककड़ी, हरा धनिया, पोदीना, कच्चे आम को भूनकर बनाया गया मीठा पना, गुलकन्द, पेठा आदि खाना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस ऋतु में हरड़े का सेवन गुड़ के साथ समान मात्रा में करना चाहिए जिससे वात या पित्त का प्रकोप नहीं होता है। इस ऋतु में प्रातः 'पानी-प्रयोग' अवश्य करना चाहिए जिसमें सुबह-सुबह खाली पेट सवा लिटर पानी पीना होता है। इससे ब्लडप्रेशर, डायबिटीज, दमा, टी.बी. जैसी भयंकर बीमारियाँ भी नष्ट हो जाती हैं। यह प्रयोग न करते हों तो शुरु करें और लाभ उठायें। घर से बाहर निकलते समय एक गिलास पानी पीकर ही निकालना चाहिए। इससे लू लगने की संभावना नहीं रहेगी। बाहर के गर्मी भरे वातावरण में से आकर तुरन्त पानी नहीं पीना चाहिए। 10-15 मिनट बाद ही पानी पीना चाहिए। इस ऋतु में रात को जल्दी सोकर प्रातः जल्दी जगना चाहिए। रात को जगना पड़े तो एक-एक घण्टे पर ठण्डा पानी पीते रहना चाहिए। इससे उदर में पित्त और कफ के प्रकोफ नहीं रहता।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पथ्य विहारः* प्रातः सूर्योदय से पहले ही जगें। शीतल जलाशय के पास घूमें। शीतल पवन जहाँ आता हो वहाँ सोयें। जहाँ तक संभव हो सीधी धूप से बचना चाहिए। सिर में चमेली, बादाम रोगन, नारियल, लौकी का तेल लगाना चाहिए। *अपथ्य आहारः* तीखे, खट्टे, कसैले एवं कड़वे रसवाले पदार्थ इस ऋतु में नहीं खाने चाहिए। नमकीन, तेज मिर्च-मसालेदार तथा तले हुए पदार्थ, बासी दही, अमचूर, आचार, सिरका, इमली आदि नहीं खायें। शराब पीना ऐसे तो हानिकारक है ही लेकिन इस ऋतु में विशेष हानिकारक है। फ़्रिज का पानी पीने से दाँतों व मसूढ़ों में कमजोरी, गले में विकार, टॉन्सिल्स में सूजन, सर्दी-जुकाम आदि व्याधियाँ होती हैं इसलिए फ्रीज का पानी न पियें। मिट्टी के मटके का पानी पियें। *अपथ्य विहारः* रात को देर तक जागना और सुबह देर तक सोये रहना त्याग दें। अधिक व्यायाम, स्त्री सहवास, उपवास, अधिक परिश्रम, दिन में सोना, भूख-प्यास सहना वर्जित है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वर्षा ऋतु में आहार-विहारः* वर्षा ऋतु से 'आदान काल' समाप्त होकर सूर्य दक्षिणायन हो जाता है और विसर्गकाल शुरु हो जाता है। इन दिनों में हमारी जठराग्नि अत्यंत मंद हो जाती है। वर्षाकाल में मुख्य रूप से वात दोष कुपित रहता है। अतः इस ऋतु में खान-पान तथा रहन-सहन पर ध्यान देना अत्यंत जरूरी हो जाता है।
गर्मी के दिनों में मनुष्य की पाचक अग्नि मंद हो जाती है। वर्षा ऋतु में यह और भी मंद हो जाती है। फलस्वरूप अजीर्ण, अपच, मंदाग्नि, उदरविकार आदि अधिक होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आहारः* इन दिनों में देर से पचने वाला आहार न लें। मंदाग्नि के कारण सुपाच्य और सादे खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन करना ही उचित है। बासी, रूखे और उष्ण प्रकृति के पदार्थों का सेवन न करें। इस ऋतु में पुराना जौ, गेहूँ, साठी चावल का सेवन विशेष लाभप्रद है। वर्षा ऋतु में भोजन बनाते समय आहार में थोड़ा-सा मधु (शहद) मिला देने से मंदाग्नि दूर होती है व भूख खुलकर लगती है। अल्प मात्रा में मधु के नियमित सेवन से अजीर्ण, थकान, वायुजन्य रोगों से भी बचाव होता है। इन दिनों में गाय-भैंस के कच्ची-घास खाने से उनका दूध दूषित रहता है, अतः श्रावण मास में दूध एवं पत्तेदार हरी सब्जियाँ तथा भादों में छाछ का सेवन करना एवं श्रावण मास में हरे पत्तेवाली सब्जियों का सेवन करना स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक माना गया है। तेलों में तिल के तेल का सेवन करना उत्तम है। यह वात रोगों का शमन करता है। वर्षा ऋतु में उदर-रोग अधिक होते हैं, अतः भोजन में अदरक व नींबू का प्रयोग प्रतिदिन करना चाहिए। नींबू वर्षा ऋतु में होने वाली बीमारियों में बहुत ही लाभदायक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस ऋतु में फलों में आम तथा जामुन सर्वोत्तम माने गये हैं। आम आँतों को शक्तिशाली बनाता है। चूसकर खाया हुआ आम पचने में हल्का, वायु तथा पित्तविकारों का शमन करता है। जामुन दीपन, पाचन तथा अनेक उदर-रोगों में लाभकारी है। वर्षाकाल के अन्तिम दिनों में व शरद ऋतु का प्रारंभ होने से पहले ही तेज धूप पड़ने लगती है और संचित पित्त कुपित होने लगता है। अतः इन दिनों में पित्तवर्द्धक पदार्थों का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। इन दिनों में पानी गन्दा व जीवाणुओं से युक्त होने के कारण अनेक रोग पैदा करता है। अतः इस ऋतु में पानी उबालकर पीना चाहिए या पानी में फिटकरी का टुकड़ा घुमाएँ जिससे गन्दगी नीचे बैठ जायेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*विहारः* इन दिनों में मच्छरों के काटने पर उत्पन्न मलेरिया आदि रोगों से बचने के लिए मच्छरदानी लगाकर सोयें। चर्मरोग से बचने के लिए मच्छरदानी लगाकर सोयें। चर्मरोग से बचने के लिए शरीर की साफ-सफाई का भी ध्यान रखें। अशुद्ध व दूषित जल का सेवन करने से चर्मरोग, पीलिया, हैजा, अतिसार जैसे रोग हो जाते हैं। दिन में सोना, नदियों में स्नान करना व बारिश में भीगना हानिकारक होता है।
वर्षाकाल में रसायन के रूप में बड़ी हरड़ का चूर्ण व चुटकी भर सेन्धा नमक मिलाकर ताजे जल के साथ सेवन करना चाहिए। वर्षाकाल समाप्त होने पर शरद ऋतु में बड़ी हरड़ के चूर्ण के साथ मात्रा में शक्कर का प्रयोग करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शरद ऋतु में स्वास्थ्य सुरक्षाः* समग्र भारत की दृष्टि से 16 सितम्बर से 14 नवम्बर तक शरद ऋतु मानी जा सकती है।
वर्षा ऋतु के बाद शरद ऋतु आती है। वर्षा ऋतु में प्राकृतिक रूप से संचित पित्त-दोष का प्रकोप शरद ऋतु में बढ़ जाता है। इससे इस ऋतु में पित्त का पाचक स्वभाव दूर होकर वह विदग्ध बन जाता है। परिणामस्वरूप बुखार, पेचिश, उल्टी, दस्त, मलेरिया आदि होता है। आयुर्वेद में समस्त ऋतुओं में शरद ऋतु को 'रोगों की माता' कहा जाता है। इस ऋतु को ‘प्राणहर यम की दाढ़’ भी कहा  है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस ऋतु में पित्त-दोष एवं लवण रस की स्वाभाविक ही वृद्धि हो जाती है। सूर्य की गर्मी भी विशेष रूप से तेज लगती है। अतः पित्त-दोष, लवण रस और गर्मी इन तीनों का शमन करे ऐसे मधुर (मीठे), तिक्त (कड़वे) एवं कषाय (तूरे) रस का विशेष उपयोग करना चाहिए। पित्त-दोष की वृद्धि करें ऐसी खट्टी, खारी एवं तीखी वस्तुओं का त्याग करना चाहिए। पित्त-दोष के प्रकोप की शांति के लिए मधुर, ठंडी, भारी, कड़वी एवं तूरी (कसैली) वस्तुओं का विशेष सेवन करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस ऋतु में सब्जियाँ खूब होती हैं किन्तु उसमें वर्षा ऋतु का नया पानी होने की वजह से वे दोषयुक्त होती हैं। उनमें लवण (खारे) रस की अधिकता होती है। अतः जहाँ तक हो सके शरद ऋतु में कम लें एवं भादों (भाद्रपद) के महीने में तो उन्हें त्याज्य ही मानें। घी-दूध पित्त दोष का मारक है इसलिए हमारे पूर्वजों ने भादों में श्राद्ध पक्ष का आयोजन किया होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस ऋतु में अनाज में गेहूँ, जौ, ज्वार, धान, सामा (एक प्रकार का अनाज) आदि लेना चाहिए। दलहन में चने, तुअर, मूँग, मसूर, मटर लें। सब्जी में गोभी, ककोड़ा (खेखसा), परवल, गिल्की, ग्वारफली, गाजर, मक्के का भुट्टा, तूरई, चौलाई, लौकी, पालक, कद्दू, सहजने की फली, सूरन (जमीकंद), आलू वगैरह लिये जा सकते हैं। फलों में अंजीर, पके केले, जामफल (बिही), जामुन, तरबूज, अनार, अंगूर, नारियल, पका पपीता, मोसम्बी, नींबू, गन्ना आदि लिया जा सकता है। सूखे मेवे में अखरोट, आलू बुखारा, काजू, खजूर, चारोली, बदाम, सिंघाड़े, पिस्ता आदि लिया जा सकता है। मसाले में जीरा, आँवला, धनिया, हल्दी, खसखस, दालचीनी, काली मिर्च, सौंफ आदि लिये जा सकते हैं। इसके अलावा नारियल का तेल, अरण्डी का तेल, घी, दूध, मक्खन, मिश्री, चावल आदि लिये जायें तो अच्छा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शरद ऋतु में खीर, रबड़ी आदि ठंडी करके खाना आरोग्यता के लिए लाभप्रद है। पके केले में घी और इलायची डालकर खाने से लाभ होता है। गन्ने का रस एवं नारियल का पानी खूब फायदेमंद है। काली द्राक्ष (मुनक्के), सौंफ एवं धनिया को मिलाकर बनाया गया पेय गर्मी का शमन का करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*त्याज्य वस्तुएँ: 

*शरद ऋतु में ओस, जवाखार जैसे क्षार, दही, खट्टी, छाछ, तेल, चरबी, गरम-तीक्षण वस्तुएँ, खारे-खट्टे रस की चीजें त्याज्य हैं। बाजरी, मक्का, उड़द, कुलथी, चौला, फूट, प्याज, लहसुन, मेथी की भाजी, नोनिया की भाजी, रतालू, बैंगन, इमली, हींग, पोदीना, फालसा, अन्नानास, कच्चे बेलफल, कच्ची कैरी, तिल, मूँगफली, सरसों आदि पित्तकारक होने से त्याज्य हैं। खासकर खट्टी छाछ, भिंडी एवं ककड़ी खास न लें। इस ऋतु में तेल की जगह घी का उपयोग उत्तम है। जिनको पित्त-विकार होता हो तो उन्हें महासुदर्शन चूर्ण, नीम, नीम की अंतरछाल जैसी कड़वी एवं तूरी-कसैली चीजें खास करके उपयोग में लानी चाहिए।
ऋतुजन्य विकारों से बचने के लिए अन्य दवाइयों पर पैसा खर्च करने की अपेक्षा आँवला 10 ग्राम, धनिया 10 ग्राम, सौंफ 10 ग्राम, मिश्री 33 ग्राम लेकर इनका चूर्ण बनाकर खाने के आधे घण्टे बाद पानी के साथ लेना हितकर है। इस ऋतु में जुलाब लेने से पित्तदोष शरीर से निकल जाता है। पित्तजन्य विकारों से रक्षा होती है। जुलाब के लिए हरड़े उत्तम औषधि है।

इस ऋतु में शरीर पर कपूर एवं चंदन का उबटन लगाना खुले में चाँदनी में बैठना, घूमना-फिरना, चंपा, चमेली, मोगरा, गुलाब आदि पुष्पों का सेवन करना लाभप्रद है। दिन की निद्रा, धूप, बर्फ का सेवन, अति परिश्रम, थका डाले ऐसी कसरत एवं पूर्व दिशा से आने वाली वायु इस ऋतु में हानिकारक है।
शरद ऋतु में रात्रि में पसीना बने ऐसे खेल खेलना, रास-गरबा करना हितकर है। होम-हवन करने से, दीपमाला करने से वायुमंडल की शुद्धि होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हेमन्त और शिशिर की ऋतुचर्याः* शीतकाल आदानकाल और विसर्गकाल दोनों का सन्धिकाल होने से इनके गुणों का लाभ लिया जा सकता है क्योंकि विसर्गकाल की पोषक शक्ति हेमन्त ऋतु हमारा साथ देती है। साथ ही शिशिर ऋतु में आदानकाल शुरु होता जाता है लेकिन सूर्य की किरणें एकदम से इतनी प्रखर भी नहीं होती कि रस सुखाकर हमारा शोषण कर सकें। अपितु आदानकाल का प्रारम्भ होने से सूर्य की हल्की और प्रारम्भिक किरणें सुहावनी लगती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

शीतकाल में मनुष्य को प्राकृतिक रूप से ही उत्तम बल प्राप्त होता है। प्राकृतिक रूप से बलवान बने मनुष्यों की जठराग्नि ठंडी के कारण शरीर के छिद्रों के संकुचित हो जाने से जठर में  सुरक्षित रहती है जिसके फलस्वरूप अधिक प्रबल हो जाती है। यह प्रबल हुई जठराग्नि ठंड के कारण उत्पन्न वायु से और अधिक भड़क उठती है। इस भभकती अग्नि को यदि आहाररूपी ईंधन कम पड़े तो वह शरीर की धातुओं को जला देती है। अतः शीत ऋतु में खारे, खट्टे मीठे पदार्थ खाने-पीने चाहिए। इस ऋतु में शरीर को बलवान बनाने के लिए पौष्टिक, शक्तिवर्धक और गुणकारी व्यंजनों का सेवन करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस ऋतु में घी, तेल, गेहूँ, उड़द, गन्ना, दूध, सोंठ, पीपर, आँवले, वगैरह में से बने स्वादिष्ट एवं पौष्टिक व्यंजनों का सेवन करना चाहिए। यदि इस ऋतु में जठराग्नि के अनुसार आहार न लिया जाये तो वायु के प्रकोपजन्य रोगों के होने की संभावना रहती है। जिनकी आर्थिक स्थिति अच्छी न हो उन्हें रात्रि को भिगोये हुए देशी चने सुबह में नाश्ते के रूप में खूब चबा-चबाकर खाना चाहिए। जो शारीरिक परिश्रम अधिक करते हैं उन्हें केले, आँवले का मुरब्बा, तिल, गुड़, नारियल, खजूर आदि का सेवन करना अत्यधिक लाभदायक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बात विशेष ध्यान में रखने जैसी है कि इस ऋतु में रातें लंबी और ठंडी होती हैं।  अतः केवल इसी ऋतु में आयुर्वेद के ग्रंथों में सुबह नाश्ता करने के लिए कहा गया है, अन्य ऋतुओं में नहीं। अधिक जहरीली (अंग्रेजी) दवाओं के सेवन से जिनका शरीर दुर्बल हो गया हो उनके लिए भी विभिन्न औषधि प्रयोग जैसे कि अभयामल की रसायन, वर्धमान पिप्पली प्रयोग, भल्लातक रसायन, शिलाजित रसायन, त्रिफला रसायन, चित्रक रसायन, लहसुन के प्रयोग वैद्य से पूछ कर किये जा सकते हैं। जिन्हें कब्जियत की तकलीफ हो उन्हें सुबह खाली पेट हरड़े एवं गुड़ अथवा यष्टिमधु एवं त्रिफला का सेवन करना चाहिए। यदि शरीर में पित्त हो तो पहले कटुकी चूर्ण एवं मिश्री लेकर उसे निकाल दें। सुदर्शन चूर्ण अथवा गोली थोड़े दिन खायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*विहारः* 


आहार के साथ विहार एवं रहन-सहन में भी सावधानी रखना आवश्यक है। इस ऋतु में शरीर को बलवान बनाने के लिए तेल की मालिश करनी चाहिए। चने के आटे, लोध्र अथवा आँवले के उबटन का प्रयोग लाभकारी है। कसरत करना अर्थात् दंड-बैठक लगाना, कुश्ती करना, दौड़ना, तैरना आदि एवं प्राणायाम और योगासनों का अभ्यास करना चाहिए। सूर्य नमस्कार, सूर्यस्नान एवं धूप का सेवन इस ऋतु में लाभदायक है। शरीर पर अगर का लेप करें। सामान्य गर्म पानी से स्नान करें किन्तु सिर पर गर्म पानी न डालें। कितनी भी ठंडी क्यों न हो सुबह जल्दी उठकर स्नान कर लेना चाहिए। रात्रि में सोने से हमारे शरीर में जो अत्यधिक गर्मी उत्पन्न होती है वह स्नान करने से बाहर निकल जाती है जिससे शरीर में स्फूर्ति का संचार होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुबह देर तक सोने से यही हानि होती है कि शरीर की बढ़ी हुई गर्मी सिर, आँखों, पेट, पित्ताशय, मूत्राशय, मलाशय, शुक्राशय आदि अंगों पर अपना खराब असर करती है जिससे अलग-अलग प्रकार के रोग उत्पन्न होते हैं। इस प्रकार सुबह जल्दी उठकर स्नान करने से इन अवयवों को रोगों से बचाकर स्वस्थ रखा जा सकता है। गर्म-ऊनी वस्त्र पर्याप्त मात्रा में पहनना, अत्यधिक ठंड से बचने हेतु रात्रि को गर्म कंबल ओढ़ना, रजाई आदि का उपयोग करना, गर्म कमरे में सोना, अलाव तापना लाभदायक है। *अपथ्यः* इस ऋतु में अत्यधिक ठंड सहना, ठंडा पानी, ठंडी हवा, भूख सहना, उपवास करना, रूक्ष, कड़वे, कसैले, ठंडे एवं बासी पदार्थों का सेवन, दिवस की निद्रा, चित्त को काम, क्रोध, ईर्ष्या, द्वेष से व्याकुल रखना हानिकारक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अवश्यपढ़ें-* *उपवासः* उपवास काल में रोगी के शरीर में नया मल उत्पन्न नहीं होता है और जीवनशक्ति को पुराना जमा मल निकालने का अवसर मिलता है। इस प्रकार मल-शुद्धि द्वारा स्वास्थ्य प्राप्त होता है। उपवास का अर्थ होता है निराहार रहना। लोग उपवास तो कर लेते हैं लेकिन उपवास छोड़ने पर क्या खाना चाहिए, इस पर ध्यान नहीं देते।इसीलिए अधिक लाभ नहीं होता। जितने दिन उपवास करें उतने ही दिन उपवास छोड़ने पर मूँग का पानी तथा उसके दोगुने दिन तक मूँग लेना चाहिए। तत्पश्चात् खिचड़ी, चावल आदि तथा अन्त में सामान्य भोजन करना चाहिए।
किसी भी रोग की शुरुआत में उपवास, मूँग का पानी, मूँग, परवल, भुने हुए चने, चावल की राब आदि लेना चाहिए। दवा लेने की यदि विधि न बताई गई हो तो वह दवा केवल पानी या शहद के साथ लें। भूखे पेट ली गई आयुर्वैदिक काष्ठ औषधि अधिक लाभदायकर होती है। खाली पेट दोपहर एवं रात्रि को भोजन से पूर्व दवा लें किन्तु जहाँ स्पष्ट बताया गया हो वहाँ उसी प्रकार दवा लेने की सावधानी रखें।

----------


## ravi chacha

सामान्य रूप से दवा चार घण्टे के अंतर से दिन में तीन बार ली जाती है।  विविध दवाओं की मात्रा जब न बताई गयी हो वहाँ उन्हें समान मात्रा में लें। दवा के प्रमाण में जब अनिश्चितता हो, अथवाशंका उठे, तब प्रारंभ में थोड़ी-ही मात्रा में दवा लेना शुरु करें। फिर पचने पर धीरे-धीरे बढ़ाते जायें या अनुभवी वैद्य की सलाह लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

वच, अतिविष, कुचला, जायफल, अरीठे जैसी उग्र दवाओं को सावधानीपूर्वक एवं कम मात्रा में ही लें। हरड़े खाना तो बहुत हितकारी है।। भोजन के पश्चात् सुपारी की तरह तथा रात्रि को हरड अवश्य लेनी चाहिए। इसे धात्री अर्थात् दूसरी माता भी कहा गया है। लेकिन थके हुए, कमजोर, प्यासे, उपवासवाले व्यक्तियों एवं गर्भवती स्त्रियों को हरड़े नहीं खानी चाहिए। आँवले का सेवन अत्यंत हितावह है। अतः भोजन के प्रारंभ, मध्य एवं अन्त में नित्य सेवन करें। भोजन के एक घण्टे बाद जल पीना आरोग्यता की दृष्टि से हितकर है। दोपहर के भोजन के पश्चात सौ कदम चलकर 10 मिनट वामकुक्षि (बायीं करवट लेटना) करना स्वास्थ्य के लिए लाभदायक है। दाँयें स्वर में भोजन एवं बाँयें स्वर में पेय पदार्थ लेना स्वास्थ्य के लिए हितकर है।

----------


## ravi chacha

भोजन एवं सब्जी के साथ फलों का रस कभी न लें। दोनों के बीच दो घण्टे का अंतर अवश्य होना चाहिए। दूध के साथ दही, तुलसी, अदरक, लहसुन, तिल, गुड़, खजूर, मछली, मूली, नींबू, केला, पपीता सभी प्रकार के फल एवं उनके रस तथा फ्रूट आइसक्रीम आदि नहीं खायें। फलों का रस दिन के समय ही लें। रात्रि को फलों का रस पीना हितकर नहीं है। आम के रस की अपेक्षा आम को चूसकर खाना अधिक गुणकारी है।  केले को सुबह खाने से ताँबे जैसी, दोपहर को खाने से चाँदी जैसी और शाम को खाने से सोने जैसी कीमत होती है। श्रम न करने वालों को अधिक मात्रा में केला खाना हानिकारक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बीमारी में केला, आम, अमरूद, पपीता, कद्दू, टमाटर, दही, अंकुरित अनाज, कमलकंद, पनीर, सूखी सब्जियाँ, मछली, मावा, बेकरी तथा फ्रीज की वस्तुएँ, चॉकलेट, बिस्किट, कोल्डड्रिंक्स, मिल्कशेक आदि कभी न खायें-पियें। मक्का (भुट्टा), ज्वार, बाजरी, उड़द, आलू, मूँगफली, केला, पपीता, नारंगी आदि बड़ी मुश्किल से हजम होते हैं। आयुर्वेद ने इन्हें दुर्जर कहा है, इसलिए न खायें। टमाटर, पथरी, सूजन, संधिवात, आमवात और अम्लपित्त के रोगियों के लिए अनुकूल नहीं है। जिन्हें शीतपित्त की शिकायत हो, शरीर में अधिक गर्मी हो, जठर, आँतों या गर्भाशय में छाले हों, दस्त लगे हों, खटाई अनुकूल न हो – वे टमाटर का सेवन न करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

रात्रि में, वसंत, ग्रीष्म, शरद ऋतु में और बारिश में दही खाना हितावह नहीं है। बुखार, सूजन, रक्तपित्त, कफ, पित्त, चर्मरोग, मेद (मोटापा), कामला, रक्तविकार, घाव, पांडुरोग, जलन आदि में दही न खायें। बादाम से भरी बर्नी में दो चम्मच शक्कर डालने से महीनों तक बादाम बेस्वाद नहीं होती। सिर एवं हृदय पर ज्यादा सेंक करने से हानि होती है। स्नान से पूर्व मालिश करें, फिर व्यायाम करें। व्यायाम के बाद तुरंत स्नान न करें, आधे घण्टे बाद स्नान करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

वेग रोकने से होने वाले रोग
भूख रोकने से होने वाले रोगः

अंगभंगारूचिग्लान  कार्श्यशूलभ्रमाः क्षुधः।

भूख रोकने से, भूख लगने पर भी न खाने से शरीर टूटता है, अरुचि, ग्लानि और दुर्बलता आती है। इसके अलावा पेट में शूल-दर्द होता है और सिर में चक्कर आते हैं।

पेट में जब दर्द हो तब यह जानने की कोशिश करनी चाहिए कि यह दर्द अजीर्ण के कारण तो नहीं है? यह दर्द अजीर्ण के कारण हो और उसे भूख के कारण होने वाला दर्द मानकर अधिक भोजन करने पर परिस्थिति बिगड़ जाती है।
प्यास रोकने से होने वाले रोगः

शोषांगसादबाधिर्य  म्मोहभ्रमह्रदगदा  ।

तृष्णाया निग्रहात्तत्र.....

प्यास रोकने से मुखशोष (मुँह का सूखना), शरीर में शिथिलता, अंगों में कार्य करने की अशक्ति महसूस होना बहरापन, मोह, भ्रम, चक्कर आना, आँखों में अन्धापन आना आदि रोग हो सकते हैं। शरीर में धातुओं की कमी होने से हृदय में भी विकृति हो सकती है।
खाँसी रोकने से होने वाले रोगः

कासस्य रोधात्तद् वृद्धिः श्वासारूचिहृदामय  ः।

शोषो हिध्मा च.....

खाँसी को रोकने से खाँसी की वृद्धि होती है। दमा, अरूचि, हृदय के रोग, क्षय, हिचकी जैसे श्वासनलिका के एवं फेफड़ों के रोग हो सकते हैं।
 थकान के कारण फूली हुई साँस को रोकने से होने वाले रोगः

गुल्महद्रोगसम्मो  ाः श्रमश्वासाद्धिधा  ितात्। 

चलने से, दौड़ने से, व्यायाम करने से फूली हुई साँस को रोकने से गोला, आँतों एवं हृदय के रोग, बेचैनी आदि होते हैं।


छींक रोकने से होने वाले रोगः

शिरोर्तिन्द्रियद  र्बल्यमन्यास्तम्  ार्दितं क्षुतेः।

छींक को रोकने से सिरदर्द होता है, इन्द्रियाँ दुर्बल बनती हैं व गरदन अकड़ जाती है। आर्दित नामक वायुरोग माने मुँह का पक्षाघात, लकवा (Facial Paralysis) होने की संभावना रहती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्रयुक्ततोल-माप* 1 रत्ती – 125 मिलिग्राम 6 रत्ती – एक आनी भार – 750 मिलिग्राम 8 रत्ती – 1 ग्राम या 1 मासा
 पाव तोला – 3 ग्राम आधा तोला – 6 ग्राम 1 तोला – 12 ग्राम चवन्नी भार – 2.5 ग्राम एक रूपया भार – 10 ग्राम

----------


## ravi chacha

*आरोग्यनिधिरोगएवंउपचार* *आँखों के रोग* *नेत्रज्योतिबढ़ानेकेलिएः* *पहला प्रयोगः* इन्द्रवरणा (बड़ी इन्द्रफला) के फल को काटकर अंदर से बीज निकाल दें। इन्द्रवरणा की फाँक को रात्रि में सोते समय लेटकर (उतान) ललाट पर बाँध दें। आँख में उसका पानी न जाये, यह सावधानी रखें। इस प्रयोग से नेत्रज्योति बढ़ती है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* त्रिफला चूर्ण को रात्रि में पानी में भीगोकर, सुबह छानकर उस पानी से आँखें धोने से नेत्रज्योति बढ़ती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* जलनेति करने से नेत्रज्योति बढ़ती है। इससे आँख, नाक, कान के समस्त रोग मिट जाते हैं। (आश्रम से प्रकाशित 'योगासन' पुस्तक में जलनेति का संपूर्ण विवरण दिया गया है।) *रतौंधी अर्थात् रात को न दिखना (Night Blindness)-* *पहला प्रयोगः* बेलपत्र का 20 से 50 मि.ली. रस पीने और 3 से 5 बूँद आँखों में आँजने से रतौंधी रोग में आराम होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः*  श्याम तुलसी के पत्तों का दो-दो बूँद रस 14 दिन तक आँखों में डालने से रतौंधी रोग में लाभ होता है। इस प्रयोग से आँखों का पीलापन भी मिटता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* 1 से 2 ग्राम मिश्री तथा जीरे को 2 से 5 ग्राम गाय के घी के साथ खाने से एवं लेंडीपीपर को छाछ में घिसकर आँजने से रतौंधी में फायदा होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* जीरा, आँवला  एवं कपास के पत्तों को समान मात्रा में लेकर पीसकर सिर पर 21 दिन तक पट्टी बाँधने से रतौंधी में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आँखों का पीलापनः* रात्रि में सोते समय अरण्डी का तेल या शहद आँखों में डालने से आँखों की सफेदी बढ़ती है। *आँखों की लालिमाः* *पहला प्रयोगः* आँवले के पानी से आँखें धोने से या गुलाबजल डालने से लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* जामफल के पत्तों की पुल्टिस बनाकर (20-25 पत्तों को पीसकर, टिकिया जैसी बनाकर, कपड़े में बाँधकर) रात्रि में सोते समय आँख पर बाँधने से आँखों का दर्द मिटता है, सूजन और वेदना दूर होती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* हल्दी की डली को तुअर की दाल में उबालकर, छाया में सुखाकर, पानी में घिसकर सूर्यास्त से पूर्व दिन में दो बार आँख में आँजने से आँखों की लालिमा, झामर एवं फूली में लाभ होता है। *आँखों का कालापनः* आँखों के नीचे के काले हिस्से पर सरसों के तेल की मालिश करने से तथा सूखे आँवले एवं मिश्री का चूर्ण समान मात्रा में 1 से 5 ग्राम तक सुबह-शाम पानी के साथ लेने से आँखों के पास के काले दाग दूर होते हैं।  *आँखों की गर्मी या आँख आने परः* नींबू एवं गुलाबजल का समान मात्रा का मिश्रण एक-एक घण्टे के अंतर से आँखों में डालने से एवं हल्का-हल्का सेंक करते रहने से एक दिन में ही आयी हुई आँखें ठीक होती हैं। *आँख की अंजनी (मुहेरी या बिलनी) (Stye)-* हल्दी एवं लौंग को पानी में घिसकर गर्म करके अथवा चने की दाल को पीसकर पलकों पर लगाने से तीन दिन में ही गुहेरी मिट जाती है। *आँख में कचरा जाने परः* *पहला प्रयोगः* सौ ग्राम पानी में एक नींबू का रस डालकर आँखे धोने से कचरा निकल जाता है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* आँख में चूना जाने पर घी अथवा दही का तोर (पानी) आँजें।
*आँख दुखने परः* गर्मी की वजह से आँखें दुखती हो तो लौकी को कद्दूकस करके उसकी पट्टी बाँधने से लाभ होता है।
*आँखों से पानी बहने परः* *पहला प्रयोगः* आँखें बन्द करके बंद पलको पर नीम के पत्तों की लुगदी रखने से लाभ होता है। इससे आँखों का तेज भी बढ़ता है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* रोज जलनेति करें। 15 दिन तक केवल उबले हुए मूँग ही खायें। त्रिफला गुगल की 3-3 गोली दिन में तीन बार चबा-चबाकर खायें तथा रात्रि को सोते समय त्रिफला की तीन गोली गर्म पानी के साथ सेवन करें। बोरिक पावडर के पानी से आँखें धोयें इससे लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मोतियाबिंद (Cataract) एवं झामर (तनाव)-* *पहला प्रयोगः* पलाश (टेसू) का अर्क आँखों में डालने से नये मोतियाबिंद में लाभ होता है। इससे झामर में भी लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* गुलाबजल में विषखपरा (पुनर्नवा) घिसकर आँजने से झामर में लाभ होता है। *चश्मा उतारने के लिएः* *पहला प्रयोगः* छः से आठ माह तक नियमित जलनेति करने से एवं पाँव के तलवों तथा कनपटी पर गाय का घी घिसने से लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 7 बादाम, 5 ग्राम मिश्री और 5 ग्राम सौंफ दोनों को मिलाकर उसका चूर्ण बनाकर रात्रि को सोने से पहले दूध के साथ लेने से नेत्रज्योति बढ़ती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* एक चने के दाने जितनी फिटकरी को सेंककर सौ ग्राम गुलाबजल में डालें और प्रतिदिन रात्रि को सोते समय इस गुलाबजल की चार-पाँच बूँद आँखों में डालकर आँखों की पुतलियों को इधर-उधर घुमायें। साथ ही पैरों के तलुए में आधे घण्टे तक घी की मालिश करें। इससे आँखों के चश्मे के नंबर उतारने में सहायता मिलती है तथा मोतियाबिंद में लाभ होता है। *सर्वप्रकार के नेत्ररोगः* *पहला प्रयोगः* पैर के तलवे तथा अँगूठे की सरसों के तेल से मालिश करने से नेत्ररोग नहीं होते। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* *‘**ॐ अरुणाय हूँ फट् स्वाहा।**’*इस मंत्र के जप के साथ-साथ आँखें धोने से अर्थात् आँख में धीरे-धीरे पानी छाँटने से असह्य पीड़ा मिटती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* हरड़, बहेड़ा और आँवला तीनों को समान मात्रा में लेकर त्रिफलाचूर्ण बना लें। इस चूर्ण की 2 से 5 ग्राम मात्रा को घी एवं मिश्री के साथ मिलाकर कुछ महीनों तक सेवन करने से नेत्ररोग में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आँखों की सुरक्षाः

 रात्रि में 1 से 5 ग्राम आँवला चूर्ण पानी के साथ लेने से, हरियाली देखने तथा कड़ी धूप से बचने से आँखों की सुरक्षा होती है।
आँखों की सुरक्षा का मंत्रः

 ॐ नमो आदेश गुरु का... समुद्र... समुद्र में खाई... मर्द(नाम) की आँख आई.... पाकै फुटे न पीड़ा करे.... गुरु गोरखजी आज्ञा करें.... मेरी भक्ति.... गुरु की भक्ति... फुरो मंत्र ईश्वरो वाचा।

नमक की सात डली लेकर इस मंत्र का उच्चारण करते हुए सात बार झाड़ें। इससे नेत्रों की पीड़ा दूर हो जाती है।
 नेत्ररोगों के लिए चाक्षोपनिषद्

 ॐ अस्याश्चाक्क्षुष   विद्यायाः अहिर्बुधन्य ऋषिः। गायत्री छंद। सूर्यो देवता। चक्षुरोगनिवृत्तय   जपे विनियोगः।

 ॐ इस चाक्षुषी विद्या के ऋषि अहिर्बुधन्य हैं। गायत्री छंद है।   सूर्यनारायण देवता है। नेत्ररोग की निवृत्ति के लिए इसका जप किया जाता है। यही इसका विनियोग है।.

 ॐ चक्षुः चक्षुः तेज स्थिरो भव। मां पाहि पाहि। त्वरित चक्षुरोगान् शमय शमय। मम जातरूपं तेजो दर्शय दर्शय। यथा अहं अन्धो न स्यां तथा कल्पय कल्पय। कल्याणं कुरु करु।

याति मम पूर्वजन्मोपार्जि  ानि चक्षुः प्रतिरोधकदुष्कृत  नि सर्वाणि निर्मूल्य निर्मूलय। ॐ नम: चक्षुस्तेजोरत्रे दिव्व्याय भास्कराय। ॐ नमः करुणाकराय अमृताय। ॐ नमः सूर्याय। ॐ नमः भगवते सूर्यायाक्षि तेजसे नमः।

खेचराय नमः। महते नमः। रजसे नमः। तमसे नमः। असतो मा सद गमय। तमसो मा ज्योतिर्गमय। मृत्योर्मा अमृतं गमय। उष्णो भगवांछुचिरूपः। हंसो भगवान शुचिरप्रति-प्रतिरूप:।

ये इमां चाक्षुष्मती विद्यां ब्राह्मणो नित्यमधीते न तस्याक्षिरोगो भवति। न तस्य कुले अन्धो भवति।

अष्टौ ब्राह्मणान् सम्यग् ग्राहयित्वा विद्या-सिद्धिर्भवति। ॐ नमो भगवते आदित्याय अहोवाहिनी अहोवाहिनी स्वाहा।

 ॐ हे सूर्यदेव ! आप मेरे नेत्रों में नेत्रतेज के रूप में स्थिर हों। आप मेरा रक्षण करो, रक्षण करो। शीघ्र मेरे नेत्ररोग का नाश करो, नाश करो। मुझे आपका स्वर्ण जैसा तेज दिखा दो, दिखा दो। मैं अन्धा न होऊँ, इस प्रकार का उपाय करो, उपाय करो। मेरा कल्याण करो, कल्याण करो। मेरी नेत्र-दृष्टि के आड़े आने वाले मेरे पूर्वजन्मों के सर्व पापों को नष्ट करो, नष्ट करो। ॐ (सच्चिदानन्दस्वरू  ) नेत्रों को तेज प्रदान करने वाले, दिव्यस्वरूप भगवान भास्कर को नमस्कार है। ॐ करुणा करने वाले अमृतस्वरूप को नमस्कार है। ॐ भगवान सूर्य को नमस्कार है। ॐ नेत्रों का प्रकाश होने वाले भगवान सूर्यदेव को नमस्कार है। ॐ आकाश में विहार करने वाले भगवान सूर्यदेव को नमस्कार है। ॐ रजोगुणरूप सूर्यदेव को नमस्कार है। अन्धकार को अपने अन्दर समा लेने वाले तमोगुण के आश्रयभूत सूर्यदेव को मेरा नमस्कार है।

हे भगवान ! आप मुझे असत्य की ओर से सत्य की ओर ले चलो। अन्धकार की ओर से प्रकाश की ओर ले चलो। मृत्यु की ओर से अमृत की ओर ले चलो।

उष्णस्वरूप भगवान सूर्य शुचिस्वरूप हैं। हंसस्वरूप भगवान सूर्य शुचि तथा अप्रतिरूप हैं। उनके तेजोमय रूप की समानता करने वाला दूसरा कोई नहीं है।

जो कोई इस चाक्षुष्मती विद्या का नित्य पाठ करता है उसको नेत्ररोग नहीं होते हैं, उसके कुल में कोई अन्धा नहीं होता है। आठ ब्राह्मणों को इस विद्या का दान करने पर यह विद्या सिद्ध हो जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*चाक्षुषोपनिषद् की पठन-विधिः* श्रीमत् चाक्षुषीपनिषद् यह सभी प्रकार के नेत्ररोगों पर भगवान सूर्यदेव की रामबाण उपासना है। इस अदभुत मंत्र से सभी नेत्ररोग आश्चर्यजनक रीति से अत्यंत शीघ्रता से ठीक होते हैं। सैंकड़ों साधकों ने इसका प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव प्राप्त किया है। सभी नेत्र रोगियों के लिए चाक्षुषोपनिषद् प्राचीन ऋषि मुनियों का अमूल्य उपहार है। इस गुप्त धन का स्वतंत्र रूप से उपयोग करके अपना कल्याण करें। शुभ तिथि के शुभ नक्षत्रवाले रविवार को इस उपनिषद् का पठन करना प्रारंभ करें। पुष्य नक्षत्र सहित रविवार हो तो वह रविवार कामनापूर्ति हेतु पठन करने के लिए सर्वोत्तम समझें। प्रत्येक दिन चाक्षुषोपनिषद् का कम से कम बारह बार पाठ करें। बारह रविवार (लगभग तीन महीने) पूर्ण होने तक यह पाठ करना होता है। रविवार के दिन भोजन में नमक नहीं लेना चाहिए।  प्रातःकाल उठें। स्नान आदि करके शुद्ध होवें। आँखें बन्द करके सूर्यदेव के सामने खड़े होकर भावना करें कि 'मेरे सभी प्रकार के नेत्ररोग भी सूर्यदेव की कृपा से ठीक हो रहे हैं।' लाल चन्दनमिश्रित जल ताँबे के पात्र में भरकर सूर्यदेव को अर्घ्य दें। संभव हो तो षोडशोपचार विधि से पूजा करें। श्रद्धा-भक्तियुक्त अन्तःकरण से नमस्कार करके 'चाक्षुषोपनिषद्' का पठन प्रारंभ करें। इस उपनिषद का शीघ्र गति से लाभ लेना हो तो निम्न वर्णित विधि अनुसार पठन करें- नेत्रपीड़ित श्रद्धालु साधकों को प्रातःकाल जल्दी उठना चाहिए। स्नानादि से निवृत्त होकर पूर्व की ओर मुख करके आसन पर बैठें। अनार की डाल की लेखनी व हल्दी के घोल से काँसे के बर्तन में नीचे वर्णित बत्तीसा यंत्र लिखें-  8
 15
 2
 7

 6
 3
 12
 11

 14
 9
 8
 1

 4
 5
 10
 13

----------


## ravi chacha

*मम चक्षुरोगान् शमय शमय।* बत्तीसा यंत्र लिखे हुए इस काँसे के बर्तन को ताम्बे के चौड़े मुँहवाले बर्तन में रखें। उसको चारों ओर घी के चार दीपक जलावें और गंध पुष्प आदि से इस यंत्र की मनोभाव से पूजा करें। पश्चात् हल्दी की माला से *'**ॐ ह्रीं हंसः**'*इस बीजमंत्र की छः माला जपें। पश्चात् 'चाक्षुषोपनिषद्' का बारह बार पाठ करें। अधिक बार पढ़ें तो अति उत्तम। 'उपनिषद्' का पाठ होने के उपरान्त *'**ॐ ह्रीं हंसः**'*इस बीजमंत्र की पाँच माला फिर से जपें। इसके पश्चात सूर्य को श्रद्धापूर्वक अर्घ्य देकर साष्टांग नमस्कार करें। 'सूर्यदेव की कृपा से मेरे नेत्ररोग शीघ्रातिशीघ्र नष्ट होंगे – ऐसा विश्वास होना चाहिए। इस पद्धति से 'चाक्षुषोपनिषद्' का पाठ करने पर इसका आश्चर्यजनक, अलौकिक प्रभाव तत्काल दिखता है। अनेक ज्योतिषाचार्यों ने, प्रकांड पंडितों ने व शास्त्रज्ञों ने इस उपनिषद् के अलौकिक प्रभाव का प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव किया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नाककेरोग* *नकसीर (नाक से रक्त गिरना)(Epistaxis)-* *पहला प्रयोगः* फिटकरी का पानी बनाकर उसकी कुछ बूँदें अथवा दूर्वा के रस की या निबौली के तेल की कुछ बूँदें डालने से नकसीर में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 10 से 50 मिलीलीटर हरे आँवलों के रस में 2 से 10 ग्राम मिश्री मिलाकर पीने से पुराने नकसीर में भी लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* नकसीर के रोगी को ताजी धनिया का रस सुँघाने से तथा उसकी हरी पत्तियाँ पीसकर सिर पर लेप करने से गर्मी के कारण होनेवाली नकसीर में लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* आम की गुठली के रस का नस्य लेने (नाक से सूँघने से) लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*घ्राणशक्ति का अभावः* घ्राणशक्तिनाशक रोग में मरीज को नाक द्वारा किसी भी प्रकार की गंध का अहसास नहीं होता। ऐसे मरीज को लहसुन की पत्तियों अथवा कलियों के रस की बूँदें नाक में डालने से लाभ होता है। ॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐ *नाक की हड्डी का बढ़ जानाः* इसमें कभी ऑपरेशन न करवायें। आगे के प्रकरण के अनुसार उपवास करें एवं सर्दी-जुकाम की हो चिकित्सा दो-तीन माह तक करते रहें।  ॐॐॐॐॐॐ

----------


## ravi chacha

*कानकेरोग* *कान में पीब(मवाद) होने परः* *पहला प्रयोगः* फुलाये हुए सुहागे को पीसकर कान में डालकर ऊपर से नींबू के रस की बूँद डालने से मवाद निकलना बंद होता है।  मवाद यदि सर्दी से है तो सर्दी मिटाने के उपाय करें। साथ में सारिवादी वटी 1 से 3 गोली दिन में दो बार व त्रिफला गुग्गल 1 से 3 गोली दिन में तीन बार सेवन करना चाहिए। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* शुद्ध सरसों या तिल के तेल में लहसुन की कलियों को पकाकर 1-2 बूँद सुबह-शाम कान में डालने से फायदा होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बहरापनः* *पहला प्रयोगः* दशमूल, अखरोट अथवा कड़वी बादाम के तेल की बूँदें कान में डालने से बहरेपन में लाभ होता है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* ताजे गोमूत्र में एक चुटकी सेंधा नमक मिलाकर हर रोज कान में डालने से आठ दिनों में ही बहरेपन में फायदा होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* आकड़े के पके हुए पीले पत्ते को साफ करके उस पर सरसों का तेल लगाकर गर्म करके उसका रस निकालकर दो-तीन बूँद हररोज सुबह-शाम कान में डालने से बहरेपन में फायदा होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* करेले के बीज और उतना ही काला जीरा मिलाकर पानी में पीसकर उसका रस दो-तीन बूँद दिन में दो बार कान में डालने से बहरेपन में फायदा होता है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* कम सुनाई देता हो तो कान में पंचगुण तेल की 3-3 बूँद दिन में तीन बार डालें। औषधि में सारिवादि वटी 2-2 गोली सुबह, दोपहर तथा रात को लें। कब्ज न रहने दें। भोजन में दही, केला, फल व मिठाई न लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*कान का दर्दः* अदरक का रस कान में डालने से कान के दर्द, बहरेपन एवं कान के बंद होने पर लाभ होता है। ॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐ *कान में आवाज होने परः* लहसुन एवं हल्दी को एकरस करके कान में डालने पर लाभ होता है। कान बंद होने पर भी यह प्रयोग हितकारक है।
ॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐ *कान में कीड़े जाने परः* दीपक के नीचे का जमा हुआ तेल अथवा शहद या अरण्डी का तेल या प्याज का रस कान में डालने पर कीड़े निकल जाते हैं। ॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐ *कान के सामान्य रोगः* सरसों या तिल के तेल में तुलसी के पत्ते डालकर धीमी आँच पर रखें। पत्ते जल जाने पर उतारकर छान लें। इस तेल की दो-चार बूँदें कान में डालने से सभी प्रकार के कान-दर्द में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दाँत की सफाई तथा मजबूतीः* *पहला प्रयोगः* नींबू के छिलकों पर थोड़ा-सा सरसों का तेल डालकर दाँत एवं मसूढ़ों को घिसने से दाँत सफेद एवं चमकदार होते हैं, मसूढ़े मजबूत होते हैं, हर प्रकार के जीवाणुओं का नाश होता है तथा पायरिया आदि रोगों से बचाव होता है। मशीनों से दाँत की सफाई इतनी हितकारी नहीं है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* बड़ और करंज की दातौन करने से दाँत मजबूत होते हैं। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* जामफल के पत्तों को अच्छी तरह चबाकर उसका रस मुँह में फैलाकर, थोड़ी देर तक रखकर थूक देने से अथवा जामफल की छाल को पानी में उबालकर उसके कुल्ले करने से दाँत के दर्द, मसूढ़ों में से खून आना, दाँत की दुर्गन्ध आदि में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दाढ़ का दर्दः* कपूर की गोली अथवा लौंग या सरसों के तेल या बड़ के दूध में भिगोया हुआ रूई का फाहा अथवा घी में तली हुई हींग का टुकड़ा दाढ़ के नीचे रखने से दर्द में आराम मिलता है। *मसूढ़ों की सूजनः* जामुन के वृक्ष की छाल के काढ़े के कुल्ले करने से दाँतों के मसूढ़ों की सूजन मिटती है व हिलते दाँत मजबूत होते हैं। *दाँत खटा जाने परः* तिल के तेल में पीसा हुआ नमक मिलाकर उँगली से दाँतों को रोज घिसने से दाँत खटा जाने की पीड़ा दूर हो जायगी। *दाँत क्षत-विक्षत अवस्था में-* तिल के तेल से हाथ की उँगली से दिन में तीन बार दाँतों एवं मसूढ़ों की मालिश करें। 7 दिन बाद बड़ की दातौन को चबाकर मुलायम बनने पर घिसें। तिल के तेल का कुल्ला मुँह में भरकर जितनी देर रख सके उतनी देर रखें। मुँह आँतों का आयना है अतः पेट की सफाई के लिए छोटी हरड़ चबाकर खायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रक्तस्राव बंद करने हेतुः* नमक के पानी के कुल्ले करने तथा कत्थे अथवा हल्दी का चूर्ण लगाने से गिरे हुए दाँत का रक्तस्राव बंद होता है। ॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐ *पायरियाः* *पहला प्रयोगः* नीम के पत्तों की राख में कोयले का चूरा तथा कपूर मिलाकर रोज रात को लगाकर सोने से पायरिया में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* सरसों के तेल में सेंधा नमक मिलाकर दाँतों पर लगाने से दाँतों से निकलती दुर्गन्ध एवं रक्त बंद होकर दाँत मजबूत होते हैं तथा पायरिया जड़मूल से निकल जाता है। साथ में त्रिफला गुग्गल की 1 से 3 गोली दिन में तीन बार लें व रात्रि में 1 से 3 ग्राम त्रिफला का सेवन करें। ॐॐॐॐॐॐॐॐ

----------


## ravi chacha

*दाँत-दाढ़ के दर्द पर मंत्र प्रयोगः* *ॐ नमो आदेश गुरु का... बन में ब्याई अंजनी...जिन जाया हनुमंत.... कीड़ा मकड़ा माकड़ा.... ये तीनों भस्मंत.... गुरु की भक्ति.... मेरी भक्ति.... फुरो मन्त्र ईश्वरो वाचा।* एक नीम की टहनी लेकर दर्द के स्थान पर छुआते हुए सात बार इस मंत्र को श्रद्धा से जपें। ऐसा करने से दाँत या दाढ़ का दर्द समाप्त हो जायगा और पीड़ित व्यक्ति आराम का अनुभव करेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दाँतों की सुरक्षा हेतुः* भोजन के पश्चात् अथवा अन्य किसी भी पदार्थ को खाने के बाद गिनकर 11 बार कुल्ला जरूर करना चाहिए। गर्म वस्तु के सेवन के तुरंत पश्चात् ठण्डी वस्तु का सेवन न करें। मसूढ़े के रोगी को प्याज, खटाई, लाल मिर्च एवं मीठे पदार्थों का सेवन बंद कर देना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मुँह के रोग* *मुँह में छालेः*
*पहला प्रयोगः* पान में उपयोग किया जाने वाला कोरा कत्था लगाने से छाले में राहत होती है। 
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* सुहागा एवं शहद मिलाकर छालों पर लगाने से या मुलहठी का चूर्ण चबाने से छालों में लाभ होता है।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* मुँह के छालों में त्रिफला की राख शहद में मिलाकर लगायें। थूक से मुँह भर जाने पर उससे ही कुल्ला करने से छालों से राहत मिलती है।
छाले कब्जियत अथवा जीर्ण ज्वर के कारण होते हैं। अतः इन रोगों का उपचार करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गले का सूखना(प्यास)-*
*पहला प्रयोगः* 1 से 5 तोला गुड़ का आवश्यकतानुसार पानी बनाकर 4-5 बार कपड़छान करके पीने से प्यास (गले का सूखना) मिटती है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* गर्मी में नीम के पत्तों का एक तोला (12 ग्राम) रस पीने से भी लाभ होता है।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* सूखे आँवले के 50 ग्राम चूर्ण को मिट्टी के बर्तन में चार घण्टे भीगोकर पीने से गर्मी की ऋतु में बार-बार लगने वाली प्यास में राहत होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गले की सूजन एवं टॉन्सिल्स (**Tonsils**)**-*
*पहला प्रयोगः* नमक के पानी से अथवा दो ग्राम फुलायी हुई फिटकरी को 125 ग्राम गर्म पानी में डालकर दिन में दो-तीन बार गरारे करने से गले की सूजन मिटती है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* हरड़े की छाल के साथ हल्दी को उबालकर उसके गरारे करने के साथ ही 2 से 5 ग्राम हरड़े का नियमित सेवन करें तो टॉन्सिल्स में लाभ होता है।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* हल्दी, काली मिर्च, सेंधा नमक तथा अजवायन के समभाग चूर्ण को उँगली पर लेकर मुँह के अन्दर टॉन्सिल्स पर दबायें जिससे थोड़ी-सी डकारें आकर दो-चार बार कफ निकल जायेगा। यह प्रयोग दिन में तीन-चार बार, तीन दिन तक करें तो टॉन्सिल्स ठीक होते हैं।
*चौथा प्रयोगः* हल्दी एवं काली मिर्च को शहद में मिलाकर टॉन्सिल्स के ऊपर लगाने से एवं तुलसी के 7 पत्ते, नागरबेल का 1 पत्ता और काली मिर्च के 3 दाने चबाने से बारंबार होने वाले टॉन्सिल्स में लाभ होता है।
दाँत पर दाँत रखकर मुँह से जोर से श्वास लें और 'हाआ....' करके श्वास को बाहर निकाल दें। भुने हुए चने व उबले मूँग का सेवन हितकारी है।
आईसक्रीम, चिंगम, मिठाई, चॉकलेट, दही, केला आदि न खायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हिचकीः* *पहला प्रयोगः* गुड़ और सोंठ को पानी में मिलाकर उसकी कुछ बूँदे नाक में डालते रहने से एवं हरड़ के 1 से 3 ग्राम चूर्ण को फाँकने अथवा सोंठ और गुड़ की गोली (2-2 ग्राम गुड़ और सोंठ में आवश्यकतानुसार पानी मिलाकर बनायें) को चूसने से तथा मरीज को बिना तकिये के सीधा सुलाकर उसकी नाभि से तीन अँगुल ऊपर अपने अँगूठे से दस सेकण्ड तक दबाने से हिचकी में राहत होती है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* शहद में मोर के पंख की भस्म मिलाकर चाटने से हिचकी बंद होती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* हिचकी बन्द न हो रही हो तो पुदीने के पत्ते या नींबू चूसें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आवाज बैठ जाने परः* *पहला प्रयोगः* 2-2 ग्राम मुलहठी, आँवले और मिश्री का 20 से 50 मिलिलीटर काढ़ा देने से या भोजन के पश्चात् 1 ग्राम काली मिर्च के चूर्ण में घी डालकर चटाने से लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* आवाज सुरीली बनाने के लिए 10 ग्राम बहेड़ा की छाल को गोमूत्र में भावित कर (किसी चूर्ण को किसी द्रव्य के साथ मिलाकर सूख जायें तब तक घोंटना =भावित करना) चूसने से आवाज एकदम सुरीली होती है। यह प्रयोग खाँसी में भी लाभदायक है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* 10-10 ग्राम अदरक व नींबू के रस में एक ग्राम सेंधा नमक मिलाकर दिन में तीन बार धीरे-धीरे पीने से आवाज मधुर होती है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* आवाज सुरीली करने के लिए घोड़ावज का आधा या 1 ग्राम चूर्ण 2 से 5 ग्राम शहद के साथ लेने से लाभ होता है। यह प्रयोग कफ होने पर भी लाभकारी है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* जामुन की गुठलियों को पीसकर शहद में मिलाकर गोलियाँ बना लें। दो-दो गोली नित्य चार बार चूसें। इससे बैठा गला खुल जाता है। आवाज का भारीपन ठीक हो जाता है। अधिक बोलने-गानेवालों के लिए यह विशेष चमत्कारी प्रयोग है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पेटकेरोग* *मंदाग्नि और अजीर्णः* *पहला प्रयोगः* 2 से 5 ग्राम पकी निबौली अथवा अदरक में 1 ग्राम सेंधा नमक लगाकर खाने से या लौंग एवं लेंडीपीपर के चूर्ण को मिलाकर 1 से 3 ग्राम चूर्ण को शहद के साथ सुबह-शाम लेने से मंदाग्नि मिटती है। यह प्रयोग दो सप्ताह से अधिक न करें। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* भोजन से पूर्व 2 से 5 मिलिलीटर नींबू एवं 5 से 10 मिलिलीटर अदरक के रस में सेंधा नमक डालकर पीने से मंदाग्नि, अजीर्ण एवं अरुचि में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* हरड़े एवं सोंठ का 2 से 5 ग्राम चूर्ण सुबह खाली पेट लेने से मंदाग्नि में लाभ होता है। *सावधानीः* बहुत पानी पीने से, असमय भोजन करने से, मलमूत्रादि के वेगों को रोकने से, निद्रा का नियम न होने से, कम या अधिक खाने से अजीर्ण होता है। अतः कारणों को जानकर उसका निवारण करें। बार-बार पानी न पियें। प्यास लगने पर भी धीरे-धीरे ही पानी पियें एवं स्वच्छ जल का ही सेवन करें। इन सावधानियों को ध्यान में रखने से अजीर्ण से बचा जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अपच* सेंका व पीसा हुआ जीरा, काली मिर्च व सेंधा नमक दही के पानी में डालकर नित्य खाने से अपच ठीक हो जाता है। भोजन शीघ्र पचता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अरूचि* *पहला प्रयोगः* सोंठ और गुड़ को चाटने से अथवा लहसुन की कलियों को घी में तलकर रोटी के साथ खाने से अरूचि मिटती है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* नींबू की दो फाँक करके उसके ऊपर सोंठ, काली मिर्च एवं जीरे का पाउडर तथा सेंधा नमक डालकर थोड़ा-सा गर्म करके चूसने से अरूचि मिटती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* अनार के रस में सेंधा नमक व शहद मिलाकर लेने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आफरा व पेटदर्द* *पहला प्रयोगः* पेट पर हींग लगाने तथा हींग की चने जितनी गोली को घी के साथ निगलने से आफरा मिटता है।  *दूसरा प्रयोगः* छाछ में जीरा एवं सेंधा नमक या काला नमक डालकर पीने से पेट नहीं फूलता।  *तीसरा प्रयोगः* 1 से 2 ग्राम काले नमक के साथ उतनी ही सोनामुखी खाने से वायु का गोला मिटता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* भोजन के पश्चात् पेट भारी होने पर 4-5 इलायची के दाने चबाकर ऊपर से नींबू का पानी पीने से पेट हल्का होता है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* गर्म पानी के साथ सुबह-शाम 3 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण लेने से पत्थर जैसा पेट मखमल जैसा नर्म हो जाता है। *छठा प्रयोगः* अदरक एवं नींबू का रस 5-5 ग्राम एवं 3 काली मिर्च का पाउडर दिन में दो-तीन बार लेने से उदरशूल मिटता है। *सातवाँ प्रयोगः* काली मिर्च के 10 दानों को गुड़ के साथ पकाकर खाने से लाभ होता है। *आठवाँ प्रयोगः* प्रातःकाल एक गिलास पानी में 20-25 ग्राम पुदीने का रस व 20-25 ग्राम शहद मिलाकर पीने से गैस की बीमारी में विशेष लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नौवाँ प्रयोगः* पेट में दर्द रहता हो व आँतें ऊपर की ओर आ गई है ऐसा आभास होता हो तो पेट पर अरण्डी का तेल लगाकर आक के पत्ते को थोड़ा गर्म करके बाँध दें। एक घंटे तक बँधा रहने दें। रात को एक चम्मच अरण्डी का तेल व एक चम्मच शिवा का चूर्ण लें। गोमूत्र का सेवन हितकर है। पचने में भारी हो ऐसी वस्तुएँ न खायें। *दसवाँ प्रयोगः* वायु के प्रकोप के कारण पेट के फूलने एवं अपानवायु के न निकलने के कारण पेट का तनाव बढ़ जाता है। जिससे बहुत पीड़ा होती है एवं चलना भी मुश्किल हो जाता है। अजवायन एवं काला नमक को समान मात्रा में मिलाकर इस मिश्रण को गर्म पानी के साथ एक चम्मच लेने से उपरोक्त पीड़ा में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नाभि (गोलाहुटी) के अपने स्थान से खिसकने परः* मरीज को सीधा (चित्त) सुलाकर उसकी नाभि के चारों ओर सूखे आँवले का आटा बनाकर उसमें अदरक का रस मिलाकर बाँध दें एवं उसे दो घण्टे चित्त ही सुलाकर रखें। दिन में दो बार यह प्रयोग करने से नाभि अपने स्थान पर आ जाती है तथा दस्त आदि उपद्रव शांत हो जाते हैं। नाभि खिसक जाने पर व्यक्ति को मूँगदाल की खिचड़ी के सिवाय कुछ न दें। दिन में एक-दो बार अदरक का 2 से 5 मिलिलीटर रस पिलाने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*यकृत (लीवर) एवं प्लीहा (तिल्ली) (Spleen) के रोगः* *पहला प्रयोगः* प्रतिदिन प्रातःकाल खाली पेट एक चुटकी साबूत चावल निगलकर ऊपर से पानी पीने पर लीवर के रोगी को आराम मिलता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* सुदर्शनवटी 1 से 4 गोली दिन में तीन बार लेने से लीवर और प्लीहा के दर्द में राहत होती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* 20 से 50 मिलिलीटर अनार का रस पीने से अथवा 20 मिलिलीटर कुंवारपाठे के रस में 1 से 5 ग्राम हल्दी मिलाकर पीने से लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* प्लीहा (तिल्ली) की वृद्धि में पपीते की पुल्टिस बनाकर बाँधने से एवं दिन में 3 बार पपीते का आधा चम्मच दूध एक चम्मच मिश्री मिलाकर खिलाने से लाभ होता है। एलोपैथी में लीवर का कोई भी इलाज नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सब प्रकार के शूल रोगः* *पहला प्रयोगः* गर्म पानी में 1-2 तोला अरण्डी का तेल पीने से आँतों का मल साफ होकर आँतों के दर्द में राहत होती है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 2 ग्राम सोंठ एवं 1-1 ग्राम सेंधा नमक और हींग पीसकर पानी के साथ लेने से पेट के शूल में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* राई के 1 से 2 ग्राम चूर्ण एवं त्रिफला के 2 से 5 ग्राम चूर्ण को शहद एवं घी (विषम मात्रा) के साथ लेने से सभी प्रकार के उदरशूल में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*चौथा प्रयोगः* अजवायन 250 ग्राम व काला नमक 60 ग्राम दोनों को किसी काँच के बर्तन या चीनी के बर्तन में डालकर इतना नींबू का रस डालें कि दोनों वस्तुएँ डूब जाएँ। तत्पश्चात् इस बर्तन को रेत या मिट्टी से दूर किसी छायादार स्थान पर रख दें। जब नींबू का रस सूख जाय तो पुनः इतना रस डाल दें कि दोनों दवाएँ डूब जाएँ। इस प्रकार 5 से 7 बार करें। दवा तैयार है। 2 ग्राम दवा प्रातः व सायं भोजन के पश्चात् गुनगुने पानी के साथ पी लें। पेट के अनेक रोगों को दूर करने के लिए यह अदभुत दवा है। इससे भूख खूब लगती है। भोजन पच जाता है। आफरा व पेटदर्द दूर होता तथा उल्टी व जी मिचलाने में भी लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आंत्रपुच्छ शोथ (अपेन्डिसाइटिस)-* *पहला प्रयोगः* अपेन्डिसाइटिस में असह्य दर्द उठा हो और डॉक्टरों ने अभी ही ऑपरेशन करवाने की सलाह दे दी हो, ऐसी परिस्थिति में भी मिट्टी भीगोकर अपेन्डिक्स से प्रभावित हिस्से पर रखें तथा थोड़ी-थोड़ी देर में बदलते रहें एवं तीन दिन तक निराहार रहें। चौथे दिन आधी कटोरी मूँग का पानी, पाँचवें दिन एक कटोरी, छठे दिन एक कटोरी मूँग व सातवें दिन क्षुधानुसार मूँग खायें। आठवें दिन मूँग और चावल का आहार लें तथा नौवें दिन से सब्जी-रोटी खाना प्रारंभ करें। इससे अपेन्डिक्स मिट जायेगा व जीवन में फिर कभी नहीं होगा। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* यह अनुभूत प्रयोग है। तीन मिनट प्रतिदिन पादपश्चिमोत्ताना  न करने से कुछ ही दिनों में अपेन्डिक्स मिटता है।  अपेन्डिक्स में ऑपरेशन करवाना मूर्खता है। विदेशी पढ़ाई से प्रभावित मरीजों के शोषक, कसाई स्वभाववाले डॉक्टरों से जो बात-बात में ऑपरेशन की सलाह देते हों, सावधान रहें। भोजन से पहले अदरक, नींबू एवं सेंधा नमक खाने से आंत्रपुच्छ प्रवाह में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अम्लपित्त(Acidity) के रोगः* *पहला प्रयोगः* एक लीटर कुनकुने पानी में 8-10 ग्राम सेंधा नमक डालकर पंजे के बल बैठकर पी जायें। फिर मुँह में उँगली डालकर वमन कर दें। इस क्रिया को गजकरणी कहते हैं। सप्ताह में एक बार करने से अम्लपित्त सदा के मिट जाता है। आश्रम से प्रकाशित 'योगासन' पुस्तक में गजकरणी की विधि दी गयी है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* आँवले का मुरब्बा खाने अथवा आँवले का शर्बत पीने से अथवा द्राक्ष (किसमिस), हरड़े और मिश्री के सेवन से अम्लपित्त में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* 1-1 ग्राम नींबू के फूल एवं काला नमक को 10 ग्राम अदरक के रस में पीने से अथवा 'संतकृपा चूर्ण' को पानी या नींबू के शर्बत में लेने से लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* सुबह  5 से 10 तुलसी के पत्ते एवं दोपहर को ककड़ी खाना तथा रात्रि में 2 से 5 ग्राम त्रिफला का सेवन करना एसिडिटी के मरीजों के लिए वरदान है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* अम्लपित्त के प्रकोप से ज्वर होता है। इसमें एकाध उपवास रखकर पित्तपापड़ा, नागरमोथ, चंदन, खस, सोंठ डालकर उबालकर ठंडा किया गया पानी पीने से एवं पैरों के तलुओं में घी घिसने से लाभ होता है। ज्वर उतर जाने पर ऊपर की औषधियों में गुडुच, काली द्राक्ष एवं त्रिफला मिलाकर उसका काढ़ा बनाकर पीना चाहिए। *छठा प्रयोगः* करेले के पत्तों के रस का सेवन करने से पित्तनाश होता है। वमन, विरेचन व पित्त के प्रकोप में इसके पत्तों के रस में सेंधा नमक मिलाकर देने से फायदा होता है। *सातवाँ प्रयोगः* जिनको पित्त-विकार हो उन्हें महासुदर्शन चूर्ण, नीम पर चढी हुई गुडुच, नीम की अंतरछाल जैसी कड़वी एवं कसैली चीजों का सेवन करने से लाभ होता है। गुडुच का मिश्री के साथ सेवन करने से भी लाभ होता है। *आठवाँ प्रयोगः* पित्त की उल्टी होने पर एक गिलास गन्ने के रस में दो चम्मच शहद मिलाकर पिलाने से लाभ होता है। अजीर्ण में यह प्रयोग न करें। *नौवाँ प्रयोगः* ताजे अनार के दानों का रस निकालकर उसमें मिश्री डालकर पीने से हर प्रकार का पित्तप्रकोप शांत होता है। *दसवाँ प्रयोगः* खाली पेट ठण्डा दूध या अरण्डी का 2 से 10 मि.ली. तेल 100 से 200 मि.ली. गाय के दूध में मिलाकर या मीठी छाछ में मिश्री डालकर पीने से पित्तप्रकोप शांत होता है। *ग्यारहवाँ प्रयोगः* नीम के पत्तों का 20 से 50 मि.ली. रस 5 से 20 ग्राम मिश्री मिलाकर सात दिन पीने से गर्मी मिटती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*कब्जियत* हर एक रोगी आहार-विहार में असंयम के कारण कब्ज का शिकार होता है। कब्ज से ही दुनिया-भर की बीमारियाँ होती हैं। अपना आहार विहार सुसंयमित कर लें तो कभी कोई बीमारी नहीं होगी। असंयम के कारण कभी कोई रोग हो भी जाये तो प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा के माध्यम से उसका धैर्यपूर्वक इलाज कराना चाहिए। *ऐसा कोई रोग नहीं जो प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा से अच्छा नहीं किया जा सकता हो।* प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा प्राणीमात्र के लिए वरदान है। अतः पहले संयम से रहकर कब्ज मिटाइए। *पहला प्रयोगः* रात का रखा हुआ सवा लीटर पानी हर रोज सुबह सूर्योदय से पूर्व बासी मुँह पीने से कभी कब्जियत नहीं होगी तथा अन्य रोगों से सुरक्षा होगी। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* रात्रि में पानी के साथ 2 से 5 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण का सेवन करने से अथवा 3-4 तोला (40-50 ग्राम) मुनक्का (काली द्राक्ष) को रात्रि में ठण्डे पानी में भीगोकर सुबह उन्हें मसलकर, छानकर थोड़े दिन पीने से कब्जियत मिटती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* एक हरड़ खाने अथवा 2 से 5 ग्राम हरड़ के चूर्ण को गर्म पानी के साथ लेने से कब्ज मिटती है। शास्त्रों में कहा गया हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

*यस्य माता गृहेनास्ति तस्य माता हरीतकी।* *कदाचित्कुप्यते माता न चोदरस्था हरीतकी।।* 'जिसकी माता नहीं है उसकी माता हरड़ है। माता कभी क्रुद्ध भी हो सकती है किन्तु पेट में गई हुई हरड़ कभी कुपित नहीं होती।' *चौथी प्रयोगः* गुडुच का सेवन लंबे समय तक करने से कब्ज के रोगी को लाभ होता है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः*  कड़ा मल होने व गुदाविकार की तकलीफ में जात्यादि तेल या मलहम को शौच जाने के बाद अंगुली से गुदा पर लगायें। इससे 7 दिन में ही रोग ठीक हो जायगा। साथ में पाचन ठीक से हो ऐसा ही आहार लें। छोटी हरड़ चबाकर खायें। *छठा प्रयोगः* एक गिलास सादे पानी में एक नींबू का रस एवं दो-तीन चम्मच शहद डालकर पीने कब्ज मिट जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सातवाँ प्रयोगः* एक चम्मच सौंफ का चूर्ण और 2-3 चम्मच गुलकन्द प्रतिदिन दोपहर के भोजन के कुछ समय पश्चात् लेने से कब्ज दूर होने में सहायता मिलती है। *सावधानीः* कब्ज सब रोगों का मूल है। अतः पेट को सदैव साफ रखना चाहिए। रात को देर से कुछ भी न खायें तथा भोजन के बाद दो घंटे तक न सोयें। मैदे से बनी वस्तुएँ एवं दही अधिक न खायें। बिना छने (चोकरयुक्त) आटे का सेवन, खूब पके पपीते का सेवन एवं भोजन के पश्चात् छाछ का सेवन करने से कब्जियत मिटती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*उलटीएवंदस्त* *उलटी होने पर* *पहला प्रयोगः* नींबू का शर्बत या सोडे का पानी लेने से अथवा तुलसी के पत्तों के 2 से 10 मिलिलीटर रस को उतने ही मिश्री अथवा शहद के साथ पीने से लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* प्याज का 2 से 10 मिलिलीटर रस पिलाने से उलटी दस्त में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* धनियापत्ती अथवा अनार का रस थोड़ी-थोड़ी देर के अंतर में पीने से उलटी बंद होने लगती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दस्त होने पर* *पहला प्रयोगः* 1 से 2 ग्राम सोंठ का पाउडर 2 से 10 ग्राम शहद के साथ देने से दस्त एवं उलटी में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* तुलसी के पंचांग (जड़, पत्ती, डाली, मंजरी, बीज) का काढ़ा देने से अथवा प्याज, अदरक एवं पुदीने प्रत्येक के 2 से 5 मिलिलीटर रस में 1 से 2 ग्राम नमक मिलाकर देने से दस्त में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* दस्त के रोगी की नाभि में बड़ का दूध अदरक का रस भर देने से लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* आम की गुठली की गिरी का 4 से 5 ग्राम चूर्ण शहद के साथ देने से लाभ होता है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* सौंफ और जीरा सम भाग लेकर तवे पर भूनें और बारीक पीसकर 3-3 ग्राम दिन में 2-3 बार पानी के साथ खिलावें। दस्त बन्द करने के लिए यह सस्ता व अच्छा इलाज है। *छठा प्रयोगः* कैसे भी तेज दस्त हों जामुन के पेड़ की पत्तियाँ (न ज्यादा पकी हुई न ज्यादा मुलायम) लेकर पीस लें। उसमें जरा सा सेंधा नमक मिलाकर उसकी गोली बना लें। एक-एक गोली सुबह-शाम पानी के साथ लेने से दस्त बन्द हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पांडुरोग(Anaemia) एवं पीलिया (Jaundice)* *पांडुरोग* *पहला प्रयोगः* लोहे की कढ़ाई में 5-7 काली मिर्च डालकर उबाला हुआ 200 मि.ली. दूध में पीने से पाण्डुरोग में लाभ होता है। यह प्रयोग हीमोग्लोबीन की कमी को भी पूरा करता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* ताजे आँवले का पाँच तोला (लगभग 60 ग्राम) रस एवं 2 तोला (लगभग 24 ग्राम) शहद मिलाकर पीने से पाण्डुरोग में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* सुबह 4 से 6 ग्राम धात्री लौह चूर्ण दूध या गौमूत्र के साथ लेना चाहिए। *चौथा प्रयोगः* रक्ताल्पता अर्थात् रक्त की कमी दूर करने के लिए पालक की सब्जी का नियमित सेवन करें व आधा गिलास पालक के रस में दो चम्मच शहद मिलाकर 50 दिन पियें। इससे लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पीलिया* *पहला प्रयोगः* एक केले का छिलका जरा-सा हटाकर उसमें 1 चने जितना भीगा हुआ चूना लगायें एवं रात भर ओस में रखें। सुबह उस केले का सेवन करने से पीलिया में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* आकड़े की 1 ग्राम जड़ को शहद में मिलाकर खाने अथवा चावल की धोवन में घिसकर नाक में उसकी बूँद डालने से पीलिया में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* 5-5 ग्राम कलमी शोरा एवं मिश्री को नींबू के रस में लेने से केवल छः दिन में पीलिया में बहुत लाभ होता है। साथ में गिलोय का 20 से 50 मि.ली. काढ़ा पीना चाहिए। *चौथा प्रयोगः* आँवला, सोंठ, काली मिर्च, पीपर (पाखर), हल्दी और उत्तम लोहभस्म इन सबको बराबर मात्रा में लेकर मिला लें। दो आनी भार (करीब 1.5 ग्राम) जितना चूर्ण दिन में तीन बार शहद के साथ लेने से पीलिया का उग्र हमला भी 3 से 7 दिन में शांत हो जाता है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* पीलिया में गौमूत्र या शहद के साथ 2 से 4 ग्राम त्रिफला देने से एक माह में यह रोग मिट जाता है। *छठा प्रयोगः* दही में मीठा सोडा डालकर खाने से भी लाभ होता है। *सातवाँ प्रयोगः* जामुन में लौहतत्त्व पर्याप्त मात्रा में होता है अतः पीलिया के रोगियों के लिए जामुन का सेवन हितकारी है। *पथ्यः* पीलिया में केवल मूँग एवं चने ही आहार में लें। गन्ने को छीलकर एवं काटकर उसके टुकड़ों को ओस में रखकर सुबह खाने से पीलिया में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पीलिया का मंत्र* *ॐ नमो आदेश गुरु का... श्रीराम सर साधा... लक्ष्मण साधा बाण... काला-पीला-रीता.... नीला थोथा पीला.... पीला चारों झड़े तो रामचंद्रजी रहै नाम.... मेरी भक्ति.... गुरु की शक्ति.... फुरे मंत्र ईश्वरोवाचा।* काँसे के पात्र में जल भरकर, नीम के पत्तों को सरसों के तेल में भीगोकर इस मंत्र का जाप करते हुए रोगी को सात बार झाड़े। शीघ्र लाभ होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अण्डवृद्धि एवं अंत्रवृद्धि (Hernia)* *अण्डवृद्धिः* 20 से 50 मि.ली. सोंठ के काढ़े (2 से 10 ग्राम सोंठ को 100 से 300 मि.ली. पानी में उबालें) में 1 से 5 मि.ली. अरण्डी का तेल डालकर पीने से तथा अरनी के पत्तों को पानी में पीसकर बाँधने से अण्डवृद्धि रोग में लाभ होता है। *अंत्रवृद्धिः* 1 से 10 मिलिग्राम अरण्डी के तेल में छोटी हरड़ का 1 से 5 ग्राम चूर्ण मिलाकर देने से व मेग्नेट का बेल्ट बाँधने से हार्निया में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सर्दी-जुकाम-खाँसी* *सर्दी-जुकामः* सर्दी-जुकाम में आगे के प्रकरण के अनुसार उपवास करें। *पहला प्रयोगः* गर्म दूध में 1 से 2 ग्राम पिसी सोंठ मिलाकर अथवा तुलसी के पत्ते का 2 से 10 मि.ली. रस एवं अदरक के 2 से 20 मि.ली. रस में एक चम्मच शहद मिलाकर दिन में दो तीन बार लेने से सर्दी में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 5 से 10 ग्राम पुराना गुड़ एवं 2 से 10 ग्राम अदरक मिलाकर खाने से अथवा आधी कटोरी दूध में 2  से 10 ग्राम काली मिर्च और 1 से  5 ग्राम हल्दी उबालकर देने से सर्दी में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* शरीर ठण्डा होने पर बिना छिलके के भूने चने का पाउडर एवं सोंठ का पाउडर सूखा-सूखा घिसने पर शरीर में गर्मी आती है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* नींबू का रस गर्म पानी में मिलाकर रात को सोते समय पीने से सर्दी मिटती है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* रात के समय नित्य सरसों का तेल या गाय के घी को गुनगुना गर्म करके नाक द्वारा एक- दो बूँद लेने से नजला-जुकाम नहीं होता है व मस्तिष्क स्वस्थ रहता है। *छठा प्रयोगः* बड़ के कोमल पत्तों को छाया में सुखाकर कूट कर पीस लें। आधा लीटर पानी में एक चम्मच चूर्ण डालकर काढ़ा बनायें। जब चौथाई पानी शेष बचे तब उतारकर छान लें और पिसी मिश्री मिलाकर कुनकुना करके पियें। यह प्रयोग दिमागी शक्ति बढ़ाता है व नजले जुकाम में भी लाभदायक है। *सातवाँ प्रयोगः* सर्दी के कारण होता सिरदर्द, छाती का दर्द एवं बेचैनी में सोंठ के पाउडर को पानी में डालकर गर्म करके पीड़ावाले स्थान पर थोड़ा लेप करें। सोंठ की डली डालकर उबाला गया पानी पियें। सोंठ का चूर्ण शहद में मिलाकर थोड़ा-थोड़ा रोज चाटें। भोजन में मूँग, बाजरी, मेथी एवं लहसुन का प्रयोग करें। इससे भी सर्दी मिटती है। *आठवाँ प्रयोगः* पुदीने का ताजा रस कफ, सर्दी में लाभप्रद है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*खाँसी* *पहला प्रयोगः* तीन रत्ती (375 मिलीग्राम) फुलाया हुआ सुहागा शहद के साथ रात्रि में लेने से अथवा मुनक्कें एवं मिश्री को मुँह में रखकर चूसने से खाँसी में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 1 से 2 ग्राम मुलहठी एवं तुलसी का 5 से 10 मिलीलीटर रस मिलाकर शहद के साथ चाटने से अथवा 4-5 लौंग को भूनकर तुलसी के पत्तों के साथ लेने से सभी प्रकार की खाँसी में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* दो ग्राम काली मिर्च एवं डेढ़ ग्राम मिश्री का चूर्ण अथवा शितोपलादि चूर्ण एक-एक ग्राम दिन में तीन चार बार शहद के साथ चाटने से खाँसी में लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* पीपरामूल, सौंठ एवं बहेड़ादल का चूर्ण बना कर शहद में मिलाकर प्रतिदिन खाने से सर्दी-कफ की खाँसी मिटती है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* हल्दी के टुकड़े को घी में सेंककर रात्रि को सोते समय मुँह में रखने से कफ, सर्दी और खाँसी में फायदा होता है। कष्टदायक खाँसी भी उससे कम होती है। साथ-साथ हल्दी के धुएँ का नस्य लेने से सर्दी और जुकाम तुरंत मिटते हैं। *छठा प्रयोगः* अनार की सूखी छाल आधा तोला बारीक कूटकर, छानकर उसमें थोड़ा-सा कपूर मिलायें। यह चूर्ण दिन में दो बार पानी के साथ मिलाकर पीने से भयंकर कष्टदायक खाँसी मिटती है। *सातवाँ प्रयोगः* सर्दी-जुकाम एवं खाँसी में हल्दी-नमक मिश्रित ताजे भुने हुए एक मुट्ठी चने सुबह तथा रात्रि को सोते वक्त खायें किंतु उसके ऊपर पानी न पियें। भोजन में घी, दूध, शक्कर, गुड़ एवं खटाई का सेवन बंद कर दें। सर्दी-खाँसीवाले स्थायी मरीज के लिए यह एक सस्ता प्रयोग है। *आठवाँ प्रयोगः* हल्दी नमकवाली भुनी हुई अजवायन को भोजन के पश्चात् मुखवास के रूप में नित्य सेवन करने से सर्दी खाँसी मिट जाती है। अजवायन का धुआँ लेना चाहिए। अजवायन की पोटली से छाती का सेंक करना चाहिए। मिठाई, खटाई एवं चिकनाईयुक्त चीजों का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। *गर्मी की खाँसीः* सोंफ एवं मिश्री का चूर्ण बारंबार मुँह में रखने से गर्मी की खाँसी मिटती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*श्वास-दमा (Asthama) – हाँफ* *पहला प्रयोगः* सरसों के तेल में नमक डालकर दमा के रोगी के छाती की मालिश करनी चाहिए। रोगी को खुली हवा तथा पंखें की हवा से बचना चाहिए। प्रतिदिन काली मिर्च,  हल्दी में उड़द के पाउडर की धूनी नाक से लेने तथा भस्रिका प्राणायाम करने से बहुत लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* बहेड़े की 1 से 2 ग्राम छाल को 2 से 10 ग्राम शहद के साथ लेने से श्वास रोग में तथा हरड़ एवं सोंठ को समान मात्रा में मिलाकर आधा-आधा चम्मच चूर्ण रोज लेने से दमा, श्वास, खाँसी एवं कमरदर्द में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* कलई किये हुए बर्तन में तीन अंजीर 24 घण्टे अथवा 36 घण्टे तक पानी में भिगोये रखें। प्रातः उठकर उबाल लें। सूर्योदय से पूर्व उठकर, स्नान, शौचादि से निपटकर उगते सूर्य के सामने बैठें। 10 से 15 प्राणायाम करें। गहरे श्वास लें। पहले जोर से श्वास लेकर फेफड़ों में भरें। जितना अधिक श्वास भर सकें उतना लाभदायक होगा। पूरक करते समय यह भावना करें कि , मैं श्वास के साथ सूर्य की ओजस्वी किरणों को अन्दर भर रहा हूँ। फिर बहुत धीरे-धीरे श्वास बाहर निकालते समय यह भावना करें कि मैं रोग के किटाणुओं को बाहर फेंक रहा हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विशेष ध्यान देने योग्य बात यह है कि श्वास अन्दर लेते समय जोर से लेनी है और छोड़ते समय बहुत धीरे- धीरे । इसे एक प्राणायाम कहेगें। इस प्रकार के 10 से 15 प्राणायाम करने चाहिए। इस क्रिया के साथ ॐ अथवा अपना इष्टमंत्र मन जपने से बहुत लाभ होता है। इतनी क्रिया के पश्चात् उबाले हुए अंजीर खूब चबाकर खा लें और वही पानी पी जायें। इससे दमे के रोग में अवश्य लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* एक चुटकी काली मिर्च का चूर्ण, 4 बूँद शहद एवं थोड़ा सा घी मिलाकर लेने से श्वास रोग में लाभ होता है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* भटकटैया (कंटकारि, कंटकारिका), जीरा और आँवले का चूर्ण सम भाग में लेकर शहद में मिलाकर चाटने से श्वास रोग में शीघ्र लाभ होता है। *पथ्य आहारः* मूँग, चना, रोटी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*क्षय रोग (टी.बी.)* *पहला प्रयोगः* घी-मिश्री के साथ बकरी के दूध का सेवन करने से, स्वर्णमालती तथा च्यवनप्राश के सेवन करने से क्षय रोग में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* अडूसे के पत्तों के 10 से 50 मि.ली. रस में 9 से 10 ग्राम शहद मिलाकर दिन में दो बार नियमित पीने से क्षय में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* 1 किलो बकरी की मिंगनी (लेंडी) 3 किलो पानी में तीन दिन तक मिट्टी के बर्तन में रखें। तत्पश्चात् उसे पानी में मसलकर लकड़ी या कोयले की आग पर ठीक प्रकार से उबालें। पानी कम लगे तो उबालने से पूर्व उसमें आधा किलो पानी और डाल दें। फिर उसे छानकर किसी बर्तन में भर लें। उसमें से आधा-आधा कप प्रातः एवं सायं पियें। इससे क्षय रोग में लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* क्षय के कारण होती खाँसी में गोखरू तथा असगंध के 1 से 2 ग्राम चूर्ण को शहद में मिलाकर चाटने से तथा ऊपर से दूध पीने से लाभ होता है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* 5 ग्राम पिसी शक्कर, 5 ग्राम पिसा हुआ सिंधवखार तथा 10 ग्राम शुद्ध शहद इन तीनों चीजों को एकत्रित करके दिन में तीन बार नियमित रूप से 1 महीने तक लेने से महा भयंकर क्षय रोग में लाभ होता है। *फेफड़ों का क्षयः* लहसुन के ताजे रस में रूई डुबोकर नाक पर बाँध दें ताकि अंदर जानेवाली श्वास के साथ मिलकर वह रस फेफड़ों तक पहुँचे। लहसुन का रस सूख जाने पर बार-बार रस छींटकर रूई को गीला रखना चाहिए। ऐसा करने से फेफड़ों का क्षय मिटता है। *पथ्यः* क्षय रोग में बकरी का दूध, चावल, मूँग की खिचड़ी परमल आदि का सेवन करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रक्तचाप (ब्लडप्रेशर)* *पहला प्रयोगः* निम्न रक्तचाप (Low Blood Pressure) तथा उच्च रक्तचाप (High B.P.)  वास्तव में कोई रोग नहीं है अपितु शरीर में अन्य किसी रोग के लक्षण हैं। निम्न रक्तचाप में केवल 'ॐ…' का उच्चारण करने से तथा 2 से 5 ग्राम पीपरामूल का सेवन करने से एवं नींबू के नमक डाले हुए शर्बत को पीने से लाभ होता है। उच्च रक्तचाप में 'ॐ शांति' मंत्र का जप कुछ भी खाने-पीने से पहले एवं बाद में करने से तथा बारहमासी के 11 फूल के सेवन से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दूसरा प्रयोगः* रतवेलिया (जलपीपली) का 5 ग्राम रस दिन में एक बार पीने से उच्च रक्तचाप नियंत्रित होता है। यह रतवा में भी लाभदायक है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* लहसुन की कलियों को चार-पाँच दिन में धूप में सुखाकर काँच की बरनी में भरकर ऊपर से शहद डालकर रख दें। पंद्रह दिन के बाद लहसुन की एक-दो कली को एक चम्मच शहद के साथ चबाकर एक गिलास ठंडा दूध पीने से (जो कि फ्रीज में रखकर ठंडा न किया हो) रक्तचाप (ब्लडप्रेशर) सामान्य रहता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* 1 ग्राम सर्पगंधा बूटी को 2 ग्राम बालछड़ बूटी में मिलाकर दें। चन्द्रकला रस की 2-2 गोली सुबह-शाम दे। 2 चम्मच त्रिफला चूर्ण रात्रि को सोते समय दें। अगर वातप्रधान प्रकृति है तो प्रातः तिल का 20 मि.ली. तेल गर्म पानी के साथ दें। इससे उच्च रक्तचाप (H.B.P.) में लाभ होता है। *चेतावनीः* हररोज बी.पी. की गोलियाँ लम्बे समय तक खाते रहने से लीवर और किडनी खराब होने की संभावना रहती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मूत्र रोग* *पहला प्रयोगः* केले की जड़ के 20 से 50 मि.ली. रस को 50 से 100 मि.ली. गोमूत्र के साथ मिलकर सेवन करने से तथा जड़ पीसकर उसका पेडू पर लेप करने से पेशाब खुलकर आता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* आधा से 2 ग्राम शुद्ध शिलाजीत, कपूर और 1 से 5 ग्राम मिश्री मिलाकर लेने से अथवा पाव तोला (3 ग्राम) कलमी शोरा उतनी ही मिश्री के साथ लेने से लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* एक भाग चावल को चौदह भाग पानी में पकाकर उन चावलों का मांड पीने से मूत्ररोग में लाभ होता है।  कमर तक गर्म पानी में बैठने से भी मूत्र की रूकावट दूर होती है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* उबाले हुए दूध में मिश्री तथा थोड़ा घी डालकर पीने से जलन के साथ आती पेशाब की रूकावट दूर होती है। यह प्रयोग बुखार में न करें। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* 50-60 ग्राम करेले के पत्तों के रस चुटकी भर हींग मिलाकर देने से पेशाब बहुतायत से होता है और पेशाब की रूकावट की तकलीफ दूर होती है अथवा 100 ग्राम बकरी का कच्चा दूध 1 लीटर पानी और शक्कर मिलाकर पियें। *छठा प्रयोगः* मूत्ररोग सम्बन्धी रोगों में शहद व त्रिफला लेने से अत्यंत लाभ होता है। यह प्रयोग बुखार में न करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पेशाब में मवाद बहने पर* *पहला प्रयोगः* आधा या 1 ग्राम इलायची, 2 से 5 ग्राम मिश्री तथा 1 से 2 ग्राम शंखावली का चूर्ण देने से पेशाब में मवाद बहने की शिकायत में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* आँवले के रस में या काढ़े में शहद व हल्दी डालकर पीने से पेशाब मार्ग से जाता मवाद बंद हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पेशाब में रक्त आना* *पहला प्रयोगः* सात बूँद बड़ का दूध शक्कर के साथ देने से पेशाब तथा गुदा द्वारा होने वाले रक्तस्राव में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* अडूसी के पत्तों का 1 तोला (लगभग 12 ग्राम) रस रोज सुबह पीने से अथवा केले के फूल का 2 से 10 मि.ली. रस 10 से 50 मि.ली. दही के साथ खाने से रक्तस्राव में लाभ होता है। *किडनी का दर्दः* 50 से 100 मि.ली. जौ के पानी में 2 से 5 मि.ली. नींबू का रस तथा 2 से 10 ग्राम शहद अथवा केवल शहद मिलाकर पीने से किडनी की सूजन, पस, किडनी का बराबर काम न करना आदि तकलीफों में राहत होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पथरी (Stones)* *पहला प्रयोगः* पानफुटी के पत्तों का 20 ग्राम रस अथवा सहजने की जड़ का 20 से 50 मि.ली. काढ़ा या मुनक्के (काली द्राक्ष) के 50 मि.ली. काढ़े का सेवन पथरी में लाभदायक है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* गोखरू के बीजों का पाव तोला (3 ग्राम) चूर्ण भेड़ के दूध के साथ सात दिन पीने से लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* आश्रम में उपलब्ध कालीबूटी भोजन से आधा घण्टा पूर्व और बाद में एक ग्राम मात्रा में पानी के साथ लेने से व कटिपिंडमर्दनासन करने से पथरी टुकड़े-टुकड़े होकर निकल जाती है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* नींबू के रस में सेंधा नमक मिलाकर कुछ दिन तक नियमितरूप से पीने से पथरी पिघल जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रमेह (पेशाब का रंग बदलना व बहुमूत्रता) (Polyurea)* *पहला प्रयोगः* 200 मि.ली. दूध के साथ बबूल के पत्तों का 10 मि.ली. रस 15 दिन पीने से अथवा अनार के 20 से 50 मि.ली. रस में 2 से 5 ग्राम मिश्री डालकर पीने से प्रमेह में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* रोज सुबह कच्ची हल्दी का रस एवं शुद्ध शहद 1-1 तोला मिलाकर खायें एवं रात्रि को सोते समय 3 ग्राम सूखी हल्दी का चूर्ण तथा 6 ग्राम शहद उबालकर ठण्डे किये हुए एक पाव बकरी के दूध के साथ लें। चालीस दिन ऐसा करने से पुराना प्रमेह, धातुजनित दोष, पतलापन, कमर-दर्द, बेचैनी एवं मंदाग्नि में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* त्रिफला चूर्ण एवं मिश्री 3-3 भाग तथा हल्दी चूर्ण एक भाग मिलाकर 6 ग्राम चूर्ण दिन में दो बार शहद के साथ चाटने से प्रमेह मिटता है। प्रमेह की तीव्र पीड़ा शान्त हो जाने के बाद कम-से-कम एक महीने तक सेवन चालू रखें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मधुप्रमेह (डायबिटीज)* *पहला प्रयोगः* गूलर अथवा मूली के पत्तों का 30 ग्राम रस पीने से अथवा बेल के दस पत्तों के रस में 2 से 10 पिसी काली मिर्च मिलाकर सुबह पीने से मधुप्रमेह में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 20 से 50 मि.ली. बड़ की छाल का काढ़ा पीने से अथवा बड़ के 2 से 10 फल खाने से डायबिटीज में राहत होती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* दो तोला (24 ग्राम) जामुन की छाल खाने से अथवा पके जामुन की गुठली का 2 से 5 ग्राम चूर्ण खाने से मधुप्रमेह में लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* प्रतिदिन सुबह करेले का रस लेने से मधुमेह के रोगी को विशेष लाभ होता है। रस के अभाव में करेलों के टुकड़े करके छाया में सुखाकर बारीक पीसकर 10-10 ग्राम चूर्ण सुबह-शाम तीन-चार महीने तक सेवन करने से मधु्प्रमेह अवश्य मिटता है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* 8-9 बिल्वपत्र, 2-3 काली मिर्च पीसकर एक गिलास पानी डालकर सुबह पीने से मधुप्रमेह मिटता है एवं मूत्र संबंधी अन्य रोग भी दूर होते हैं। सप्ताह में दो दिन यह प्रयोग न करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हृदय-रोग* *हृदयकीकमजोरी* *पहला प्रयोगः* तुलसी के बीज का आधा या 1 ग्राम चूर्ण उतनी ही मिश्री के साथ लेने से अथवा मेथी के 20 से 50 मि.ली. काढ़े (2 से 10 ग्राम मेथी को 100 से 300 ग्राम पानी में उबालें) में शहद डालकर पीने से हृदय-रोग में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* अर्जुन वृक्ष की छाल का एक चम्मच चूर्ण एक गिलास पानी मिश्रित दूध में उबालकर पीने से खूब लाभ होता है। इसके अलावा लहसुन, आँवला, शहद, अदरक, किसमिस, अंगूर, अजवायन, अनार आदि चीजें हृदय के लिए लाभदायी हैं। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* नींबू के सवा तोला (करीब 15 ग्राम) रस में आवश्यकतानुसार मिश्री मिलाकर पीने से हृदय की धड़कनें सामान्य होती हैं तथा स्त्रियों की हिस्टीरिया के कारण बढ़ी हुई धड़कनें भी दो-तीन नींबू के रस को पानी में मिलाकर पीने से शांत होती हैं। *चौथा प्रयोगः* गुडुच (गिलोय) का चूर्ण शहद के साथ इस्तेमाल करने से अथवा अदरक का रस व पानी समभाग मिलाकर पीने से हृदयरोग में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वीर्यवृद्धि* *वीर्यवृद्धि हेतुः* *पहला प्रयोगः* सफेद प्याज का 10 से 20 मि.ली. रस 5 से 10 मि.ली. शहद, अदरक का 5 से 10 मि.ली. रस और 1 से 2 ग्राम घी मिलाकर प्रातःकाल 21 दिन सेवन करके वीर्यवृद्धि होती है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* अश्वगंधा के 2 ग्राम चूर्ण को घी-मिश्री के साथ खाने से तथा ऊपर से दूध पीने से अथवा कौंचबीज एवं खसखस का समान मात्रा में चूर्ण मिलाकर, उसमें से आधा तोला (6 ग्राम) चूर्ण रोज दूध के साथ सुबह-शाम लेने से कभी-भी धातु क्षीण नहीं होती एवं वीर्यविकार मिटते हैं। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* प्रतिदिन 1 हरड़ का सेवन करने से या एक पके केले में 6 ग्राम घी डालकर रोज सुबह-शाम खाने से धातुक्षीणता एवं प्रदर रोग में लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* सुखाये हुए सिंघाड़े एवं मखाने को समान मात्रा में लेकर उसका चूर्ण बना कर रखें। उसमें से 1 तोला (करीब 12 ग्राम) चूर्ण मिश्री के साथ खाकर ऊपर से ताजा दूध पीने से अथवा 2 से 5 ग्राम गुड़ के साथ श्याम तुलसी के आधा से 1 ग्राम बीज खाने से यौवनसुरक्षा होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*धातुस्राव होने पर* *पहला प्रयोगः* गुडुच (गिलोय), गोखरु एवं आँवले का आधा से 1 ग्राम चूर्ण अथवा 1 से 2 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण पानी के साथ रोज दो बार लेने से वीर्यस्राव में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 1 से 2 ग्राम तुलसी के बीज रात्रि को पानी में भीगोकर सुबह लेने से अथवा बड़ के पत्ते के दूध की कुछ बूँदें बताशे में डालकर रोज सुबह एक बताशे में डालकर रोज सुबह खाकर ऊपर से दूध पीने से 15-20 दिन में धातुस्राव बंद होकर वीर्य गाढ़ा होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्वप्नदोष* *पहला प्रयोगः* बेल के पत्तों का 10 से 50 मि.ली. रस 2 से 10 ग्राम शहद डालकर पीने से अथवा 1 से 2 ग्राम हरड़ को उतनी ही मिश्री के साथ खाने से स्वप्नदोष में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* ठीक से पके हुए दो केलों को छीलकर मसल डालें। उसमें हरे आँवलों का रस एवं शुद्ध शहद एक-एक तोला मिलाकर प्रातः-सायं सेवन करने से स्वप्नदोष में लाभ होता है। यह प्रयोग थोड़े दिन करें। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* 4-5 ग्राम जामुन की गुठली का चूर्ण सुबह-शाम पानी के साथ लेने से स्वप्नदोष ठीक होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* स्वप्नदोष, वीर्यविकार या प्रदररोग में आँवले का चूर्ण एवं समान मात्रा में मिश्री का चूर्ण मिलाकर रात को भोजन के पश्चात् पानी के साथ लेने से लाभ होता है। नियमित त्रिबंध प्राणायाम, योगासन, ब्रह्ममुहूर्त में उठना, आश्रम से प्रकाशित पुस्तक "यौवन सुरक्षा" का पठन आदि स्वप्नदोष में लाभदायक है। स्त्री का स्मरण-चिंतन न करें। देर रात्रि को पानी या दूध न पियें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बुखार (Fever)* *सादा बुखार* सादे बुखार में उपवास अत्यधिक लाभदायक है। उपवास के बाद पहले थोड़े दिन मूँग लें फिर सामान्य खुराक शुरु करें। ऋषि चरक ने लिखा है कि बुखार में दूध पीना सर्प के विष के समान है अतः दूध का सेवन न करें। *पहला प्रयोगः* सोंठ, तुलसी, गुड़ एवं काली मिर्च का 50 मि.ली काढ़ा बनाकर उसमें आधा या 1 नींबू निचोड़कर पीने से सादा बुखार मिटता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* शरीर में हल्का बुखार रहने पर, थर्मामीटर द्वारा बुखार न बताने पर थकान, अरुचि एवं आलस रहने पर संशमनी की दो-दो गोली सुबह और रात्रि में लें। 7-8 कड़वे नीम के पत्ते तथा 10-12 तुलसी के पत्ते खाने से अथवा पुदीना एवं तुलसी के पत्तों के एक तोला रस में 3 ग्राम शक्कर डालकर पीने से हल्के बुखार में खूब लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* कटुकी, चिरायता एवं इन्द्रजौ प्रत्येक की 2 से 5 ग्राम को 100 से 400 मि.ली. पानी में उबालकर 10 से 50 मि.ली. कर दें। यह काढ़ा बुखार की रामबाण दवा है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* बुखार में करेले की सब्जी लाभकारी है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* मौठ या मौठ की दाल का सूप बनाकर पीने से बुखार मिटता है। उस सूप में हरी धनिया तथा मिश्री डालने से मुँह अथवा मल द्वारा निकलता खून बन्द हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सन्निपातज्वर* कई बार सन्निपात अथवा गंभीर बुखार में मरीज देखने, सुनने और बोलने की शक्ति खो बैठता है। नाड़ी की धड़कन बंद हो जाती है। रोगी मृत्यु के मुख में जाता हुआ दिखता है। ऐसे समय में 100 ग्राम पानी में 20 लाल मिर्च का काढ़ा बनाकर थोड़ी-थोड़ी देर में एक – एक चम्मच पानी पिलाने से संभव है, मरीज को नया जीवन मिल जाये। दोनों नथुनों के बीच के नीचे के हिस्से में (ओंठों के ऊपर एवं नाक के बिल्कुल नीचे) दबाव डालने से संभव है रोगी होश में आ जाये।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जीर्णज्वर* *लक्षण:* शरीर में हल्का दर्द, आँखों में जलन, पेशाब में पीलापन, पीठ में दर्द। *पहला प्रयोगः* पलाश के फूलों का 1 से 2 ग्राम चूर्ण दूध-मिश्री के साथ लेने से गर्मी तथा जीर्णज्वर में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* दूध में 6 रत्ती (750 मिलीग्राम) लेंडीपीपर का चूर्ण उबालकर पीने से या आधा से 2 ग्राम शीतोपलादि चूर्ण अथवा गुडुच (गिलोय) का आधा से 1 ग्राम सत्व (अर्क) या आँवले का 1 से 2 ग्राम चूर्ण लेने से जीर्ण ज्वर में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* काला जीरा, चिरायता और कटुकी एक-एक चम्मच लेकर इन सबको रात्रि में भिगोकर सुबह 500 ग्राम पानी में तब तक उबालें जब तक पानी केवल दो चम्मच रह जाये। उस पानी को सुबह पीने से जीर्णज्वर में लाभ होता है। *चौथिया ज्वरः* दूध में पुनर्नवा (विषखपरा) की 1 से 2 ग्राम जड़ का सेवन करने से चौथिया ज्वर में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मलेरिया* *पहला प्रयोगः* इन्द्रजौ, नागरमोथ, पित्तपापड़ा, कटुकी प्रत्येक का आधा से 1 ग्राम चूर्ण दिन में तीन बार खाने से मलेरिया में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* तुलसी के हरे पत्तों तथा काली मिर्च को बराबर मात्रा में लेकर, बारीक पीसकर गुंजा जितनी गोली बनाकर छाया में सुखावें। 2-2 गोली तीन-तीन घण्टे के अन्तर से पानी के साथ लेने से मलेरिया में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* नीम अथवा तुलसी का 20 से 50 मि.ली. काढ़ा या तुलसी का रस 10 ग्राम और अदरक का रस 5 ग्राम पीने से मलेरिया में लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* करेले के 1 तोला रस में 2 से 5 ग्राम जीरा डालकर पीने से अथवा रात्रि में पुराने गुड़ के साथ जीरा खिलाने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मलेरियाकीअक्सीर(रामबाण) औषधिः* मलेरिया का बुखार लोगों को अलग-अलग प्रकार से आता है। मुख्यरूप से उसमें शरीर टूटता है, सिर दुःखता है, उल्टी होती है। कभी एकांतरा और कभी मौसमी रूप से भी मलेरिया का बुखार आता है और कई बार यह जानलेवा भी सिद्ध होता है। इसकी एक सरल, सस्ती तथा ऋषिपरम्परा से प्राप्त औषधि हैः हनुमानजी को जिसके पुष्प चढ़ते हैं उस आकड़े की ताजी, हरी डाली को नीचे झुकाकर (ताकि दूध नीचे न गिरे) उँगली जितनी मोटी दो डाली काट लें। फिर उन्हें धो लें। धोते वक्त कटे हिस्से को उँगली से दबाकर रखें ताकि डाली का दूध न गिरे। एक स्टील की तपेली में 400 ग्राम दूध (गाय का हो तो अधिक अच्छा) गर्म करने के लिए रखें। उस दूध को आकड़े की दोनों डण्डियों से हिलाते जायें। थोड़ी देर में दूध फट जायेगा। जब तक मावा न तैयार हो जाये तब तक उसे आकड़े की डण्डियों से हिलाते रहें। जब मावा तैयार हो जाये तब उसमें मावे से आधी मिश्री अथवा शक्कर डालकर (इलायची-बादाम भी डाल सकते हैं) ठण्डा होने पर एक ही बार में पूरा मावा मरीज को खिला दें। किन्तु बुखार हो तब नहीं, बुखार उतर जाने पर ही खिलायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रयोग से मरीज को कभी दुबारा मलेरिया नहीं होगा। रक्त में मलेरिया की 'रींग्स' दिखेंगी तो भी बुखार नहीं आयेगा और मलेरिया के रोग से मरीज सदा के लिए मुक्त हो जायेगा। 1 से 6 वर्ष के बालकों पर यह प्रयोग नहीं किया गया है। 6 से 12 वर्ष के बालकों के लिए दूध की मात्रा आधी अर्थात् 200 ग्राम लें और उपरोक्तानुसार मावा बनाकर खिलायें। अभी वर्तमान में जिसे मलेरिया का बुखार न आता हो वह भी यदि इस मावे का सेवन करे तो उसे भी भविष्य में कभी मलेरिया न होगा। दिमाग के जहरी मलेरिया में भी यह प्रयोग अक्सीर इलाज का काम करता है। अतः यह प्रयोग सबके लिए करने जैसा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*टायफाईडः* चार-पाँच दिन उपवास करने से टायफाईड नियंत्रित होता है। इस रोग में मूँग का पानी या चावल की राब ही एकमात्र ऐसा आहार है जो रोगी के रोग को मंद करके शक्ति प्रदान करता है।  तुलसी के सात पत्ते, खूबकला छः ग्राम, उन्नाव 4 नग एवं सात मुनक्के पीसकर 2 तोला पानी में मिलाकर, सुखाकर सुबह-शाम देने से बुखार का वेग शांत होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सर्दी का बुखारः* *पहला प्रयोगः* 6 ग्राम सोंठ के साथ 2 ग्राम दालचीनी का 20 से 50 मि.ली. काढ़ा या आधा से 2 ग्राम पीपर के साथ निर्गुण्डी का 20 से 50 मि.ली. रस पीने से सर्दी के बुखार में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 1 से 2 ग्राम तुलसी, 2 से 5 ग्राम अदरक एवं आधा से 2 ग्राम मुलहठी को घोंटकर 2 से 5 ग्राम शहद के साथ सेवन करने से लाभ होता है। सर्दी के बुखार में किसी अनुभवी वैद्य के परामर्श से त्रिभुवनकीर्तिरस एवं लक्ष्मीविलासरस ले सकते हैं। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* सर्दी के बुखार की गंभीर हालत में अजवाइन एवं नमक को सेंककर उसकी गरम-गरम पोटली छाती पर रखने से कफ पिघलकर वेदना शांत होती है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* अदरक व पुदीने का काढ़ा देने से पसीना आकर ज्वर उतर जाता है। शीतज्वर में लाभप्रद है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*न्यूमोनिया* पुदीना का ताजा रस शहद के साथ मिलाकर दो-तीन घंटे के अंतराल से देते रहने से न्यूमोनिया से होने वाले अनेक विकारों की रोकथाम होती है और ज्वर शीघ्रता से मिट जाता है। *सर्व प्रकार के बुखार की रामबाण दवा* *पहला प्रयोगः* दो तोला कुटी हुई गुडुच (गिलोय) को रात्रि में थोड़े पानी में भिगोकर सुबह मसल-छानकर पीने से सब प्रकार के बुखार में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 30 से 40 मुनक्कों को लगभग 250 ग्राम पानी में रात को भिगो दें। सुबह उसे खूब उबालकर उसके बीज निकालकर खा जायें और वही पानी पी जायें। इससे शरीर में बल और स्फूर्ति का संचार होगा। रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति बढ़ेगी और ज्वर का उन्मूलन हो जायेगा। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* रात्रि में 25 ग्राम सोंफ पानी में भिगोकर रखें। सुबह उसी पानी में उबालें। उबल जाने पर सोंफ को खूब मसलकर उसका पानी छान लें। इस पानी में 4 मूँग भार (200-250 मि.ग्राम) जितनी फुलायी हुई लाल फिटकरी का चूर्ण डालकर सुबह खाली पेट 40 दिन तक पीने से पुराने से पुराना किसी भी प्रकार का बुखार मिटता है। इस प्रयोग से 20 वर्ष पुरानी कब्जियत भी दूर हो जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शरीरपुष्टि* *पहला प्रयोगः* 1 से 2 ग्राम सोंठ एवं उतनी ही शिलाजीत खाने से अथवा 2 से 5 ग्राम शहद के साथ उतनी ही अदरक लेने से शरीर पुष्ट होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 3 से 5 अंजीर को दूध में उबालकर या अंजीर खाकर दूध पीने से शक्ति बढ़ती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* 1 से 2 ग्राम अश्वगंधा चूर्ण को आँवले के 10 से 40 मि.ली. रस के साथ 15 दिन लेने से शरीर में दिव्य शक्ति आती है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* एक गिलास पानी में एक नींबू का रस निचोड़कर उसमें दो किसमिश रात्रि में भिगो दें। सुबह छानकर पानी पी जायें एवं किसमिश चबा जायें। यह एक अदभुत शक्तिदायक प्रयोग है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* शाम को गर्म पानी में दो चुटकी हल्दी पीने से शरीर सदा नीरोगी और बलवान रहता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*असमय आनेवाले वृद्धत्व को रोकने के लिएः* *पहला प्रयोगः* त्रिफला एवं मुलहठी के चूर्ण के समभाग मिश्रण में से 1 तोला चूर्ण दिन में दो बार खाने से असमय आनेवाला वृद्धत्व रुक जाता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* आँवले एवं काले तिल को बराबर मात्रा में लेकर उसका 1 से 2 ग्राम बारीक चूर्ण घी या शहद के साथ लेने से असमय आने वाला बुढ़ापा दूर होता है एवं शक्ति आती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सिर के रोग* *सिरदर्द* *पहला प्रयोगः* घोड़ावज या वायसर (ईश्वर बेल की जड़) का लेप सिर पर लगाने से अथवा नाक में सरसों के तेल की बूँदे टपकाने से सिरदर्द में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* लहसुन की 1 से 5 कलियों को 1 ग्राम नमक के साथ पीसकर भोजन के साथ सेवन करने से वात्तिक सिरदर्द में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* जब सिरदर्द सता रहा हो तब ध्यानमुद्रा में शांत होकर बैठ जायें अथवा दोनों हाथों की कोहनियों के 1-1 सेन्टीमीटर ऊपर केवल सात मिनट के लिए कसकर रूमाल बाँध दें। इससे सिरदर्द में आराम मिलेगा।
*चौथा प्रयोगः* गर्मी के कारण सिरदर्द होता हो तो धनिया पीसकर सिर पर लगायें। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* जिसका सिर बहुत दुःखता हो वह दाँतों  से  जीभ को थोड़ा बाहर निकाल कर तर्जनी उँगली(अँगूठे के पास वाली) को अँगूठे से दबाकर '0' बनाये। ऐसा दिन में तीन बार 2-2 मिनट तक करें। इससे अनेक प्रकार के दर्द मिट जाते हैं। *छठा प्रयोगः* प्रतिदिन भोजन करने के बाद सिर में कंघी करने से सिर की पीड़ा दूर हो जाती है। सिरदर्द के तीन मुख्य कारण होते हैं- जुकाम, कब्जियत और पित्तप्रकोप। इन्हें दूर किये बिना सिरदर्द नहीं मिटता।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सर्दी का सिरदर्द* *पहला प्रयोगः* सिर तथा नाक में कफ भर जाने पर काली मिर्च के बारीक पाउडर को नास की तरह लेने से कफ निकलकर छींक आकर सिर हल्का हो जायेगा। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* आधा तोला नौसादर तथा दो आनी भार (1.5 ग्राम) कपूर को पीसकर सूँघने से सिर की तीव्र पीड़ा मिटती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आधासीसी (Migraine)-* *पहला प्रयोगः* सूर्योदय से पूर्व नारियल एवं गुड़ के साथ छोटे चने बराबर मात्रा में कपूर मिलाकर तीन दिन खाने से आधासीसी का दर्द मिटता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* पीपर (पाखर) एवं वच का आधा-आधा ग्राम चूर्ण मिलाकर शहद के साथ चाटने से आधासीसी (आधे सिर का दर्द) में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः*  गाय का शुद्ध ताजा घी सुबह-शाम 2-2 बूँद नाक में डालने से दर्द में लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* दही, चावल व मिश्री मिलाकर सूर्योदय से पहले खाने से सूर्योदय के साथ बढ़ने-घटने वाला सिरदर्द ठीक हो जाता है। यह प्रयोग कम-से-कम छः दिन करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अपस्मार (मिर्गी) (Epilepsy)-* *पहला प्रयोगः* नींबू के रस में अरीठे को घिसकर उसका नस्य लेने से अथवा भांगरे के रस में समान मात्रा में बकरी का दूध मिलाकर उसकी बूँदें नाक में रोज डालने से मिर्गी के रोग में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* लहसुन की थोड़ी कलियों को दूध में भिगोकर प्रतिदिन सेवन करने से थोड़े ही दिनों में इस रोग से छुटकारा मिल जाता है। बेहोशी के दौरे आने पर लहसुन को पीसकर रोगी को सुँघाने से तथा उसका रस रोगी की नाक में डालने से बेहोशी दूर होती है। *पागलपनः* इस रोग के मरीज को सूत की खाट पर बाँधकर नीचे से कड़वे सहजने की पत्तियों का धुआँ 15 मिनट तक दें। मरीज को ऊपर से कम्बल ढाँक दें जिससे उसकी नाक, आँख एवं कान में धुआँ प्रवेश करेगा। इस प्रयोग से चार-पाँच दिन में ही मरीज ठीक हो सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*चक्कर आना* *पहला प्रयोगः* 10 से 50 मि.ली. अदरक एवं तुलसी के 5 मि.ली. रस को शहद में लेने से अथवा सोंफ तथा मिश्री को बराबर मात्रा में लेकर चूर्ण बनाकर 2 से 5 ग्राम की मात्रा में सुबह-शाम लेने से चक्कर आने पर लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 6 ग्राम धनिया एवं 6 ग्राम आँवलों को अधकूटा पीसकर, रात्रि को पानी में भिगोकर, सुबह छानकर उसमें मिश्री मिलाकर पीने से लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* रात्रि को 11 या 21 बादाम पानी में भिगो दें। सुबह में बादाम का छिलका निकालकर बादाम को पीसकर उसमें तीन छोटी इलायची, तीन काली मिर्च डालकर दूध के साथ उबालकर ठंडा करके 8-10 दिन पीना चाहिए। डायबिटीज न हो तो मिश्री डालें। बादाम को जितना ज्यादा पीसेंगे उतनी ज्यादा गुणकारक होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अनिद्रा* *पहला प्रयोगः* सोंफ, मिश्री एवं दूध का ठण्डा शर्बत पीने से अथवा भैंस का दूध पीकर सोने से अथवा मालिश करने से नींद अच्छी आती है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* हरी धनिया के रस में समान मात्रा में मिश्री मिलाकर अग्नि पर चाशनी तैयार करके शरबत तैयार करें। इस तैयार 20-25 ग्राम शरबत में आवश्यकतानुसार जल मिलाकर पीने से अनिद्रारोग की निवृत्ति में सहायता मिलती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* 200 मि.ली दूध में 1 से 5 ग्राम पीपरामूल मिलाकर पीने से नींद आ जाती है। जप करते-करते, सत्शास्त्र पढ़ते-पढ़ते अथवा ध्यान की कैसेट सुनते-सुनते सोने से नींद अच्छी आती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मूर्च्छा* *पहला प्रयोगः* सोंठ या काली मिर्च का पाउडर रोगी की नाक में डालकर जोर से फूँक देने से मूर्च्छा खुलती है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* हल्दी और मिश्री को पानी में मिलाकर पिलाने से मूर्च्छा मिटती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*लौकी का तेल बनाने की विधि* तिल अथवा नारियल का तेल 250 ग्राम लें। सवा किलोग्राम लौकी (दूधी) लेकर उसको छोटे-छोटे टुकड़ों में काटकर पीसें और महीन कपड़े से मजबूती से छानकर उसका पानी निकाल लें। तेल को एक बर्तन में धीमी आँच पर उबालें। जब थोड़ा गर्म हो जाय तब उसमें लौकी का निकाला हुआ पानी धीरे-धीरे डाल दें। अब दोनों को उबलने दें। जब सारा पानी जल जाय तब तेल को उतारकर ठण्डा होने के लिए रख दें। ठण्डा होने पर उसे एक बोतल में भरकर रख लें। यह तेल बादाम रोगन (बादाम का तेल) का छोटा भाई कहलाता है। सप्ताह में एक दो बार शरीर पर इस तेल की मालिश करने से बहुत लाभ होते हैं। संक्षेप में, इससे स्मरणशक्ति बढ़ती है, मस्तिष्क में ठण्डक रहती है और दिमाग को बल मिलता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*त्वचा के रोग* *गर्मी (त्वचा पर लालिमा व जलन)* नीम के पत्तों का 20 से 50 मि.ली. रस पीने से शरीर की गर्मी दूर होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*खुजली (Eczema)* *पहला प्रयोगः* आश्रम में उपलब्ध लालबूटी में करंज या नीम का तेल मिलाकर मालिश करने से खुजली में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* पवार (चक्रमर्द) के बीज के चूर्ण में नींबू का रस मिलाकर उसे खुजली वाले स्थान पर लेप करें। पानी के साथ यह चूर्ण सुबह, दोपहर व शाम को आधा तोला मात्रा में खायें तथा मरिच्यादि तेल की मालिश करें। नीम के काढ़े से स्नान करें। एवं आरोग्यवर्धिनीवटी नं. 1 की दो-दो गोली पानी के साथ लेवें। *सिर में फुन्सी एवं खुजलीः* सिर पर नींबू का रस और सरसों का तेल समभाग में मिलाकर लगाने से और बाद में दही रगड़कर धोने से कुछ ही दिनों में सिर का दारुण रोग मिटता है। इस रोग में सिर में फुंसियाँ एवं खुजली होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*घमौरियाँ* *पहला प्रयोगः* नींबू का रस लगाने से अथवा आम की गुठली के चूर्ण को पानी में मिलाकर उसे शरीर पर लगाकर स्नान करने से घमौरियाँ मिटती हैं। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* ग्रीष्म ऋतु में प्रायः पीठ के ऊपर घमौरियाँ (छोटी-छोटी फुन्सियाँ) हो जाती हैं। 5 ग्राम सोंफ कूटकर पानी से भरे बर्तन में डाल दें व प्रातः इसी पानी से स्नान करे व सोंफ को पानी में पीसकर लेप बनाकर पीठ पर लगाने से घमौरियाँ शीघ्र ही ठीक होती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शीतपित्त (Urticaria)* *पहला प्रयोगः* सरसों के तेल की मालिश करके गर्म पानी से नहाने से लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* काली मिर्च का चूर्ण घी के साथ चाटने से एवं घी में काली मिर्च का चूर्ण मिलाकर लेप करने से लाल चकत्ते (शीतपित्त) ठीक हो जाते हैं। शीतपित्त में वायु की प्रधानता पर 1-2 ग्राम अजवाइन व गुड़, पित्त की प्रधानता पर 1 से 2 ग्राम हल्दी व गुड़ एवं कफ की प्रधानता पर अदरक का 2 से 10 मि.ली. रस व गुड़ सुबह-शाम लेने से राहत मिलेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*खाज (Pruritis)* *पहला प्रयोगः* आँवले के 2 ग्राम चूर्ण को 1 लीटर पानी में भिगोकर उसका पानी लगाने से तथा पूरे दिन वही पानी पीने से खाज में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* सफेद ऊन की राख को गाय के घी में मिलाकर खाज पर लगाने से लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* पुराने खाज (विचिर्चिका) में डामर का लेप उत्तम दवा है। डामर लगाकर पट्टी बाँधकर चार दिन के बाद खोलकर पुनः पट्टी बाँधें। ऐसी तीन पट्टियाँ बाँधें। चौथी पट्टी बाँधने के बाद एक सप्ताह बाद पट्टी खोलें तो खाज पूर्णतः मिट जायेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दाद (Ringworm)* *पहला प्रयोगः* पवार (चक्रमर्द) के बीज के चूर्ण में दही का पानी अथवा नींबू का रस मिलाकर दाद पर लेप करने से तीन-चार दिन में ही दाद मिट जाती है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* नींबू के रस में इमली की गुठली घिसकर लगाने से खाज व दाद में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* दाद-खाज पर पुदीने का रस लगाने से लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* तुलसी की पत्तियों को नींबू के रस में पीसकर लगाने से दाद-खाज मिट जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रक्तविकार* *पहला प्रयोगः* दो तोला काली द्राक्ष (मुनक्के) को 20 तोला पानी में रात्रि को भिगोकर सुबह उसे मसलकर 1 से 5 ग्राम त्रिफला के साथ पीने से कब्जियत, रक्तविकार, पित्त के दोष आदि मिटकर काया कंचन जैसी हो जाती है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* बड़ के 5 से 25 ग्राम कोमल अंकुरों को पीसकर उसमें 50 से 200 मि.ली. बकरी का दूध और उतना ही पानी मिलाकर दूध बाकी रहे तब तक उबालकर, छानकर पीने से रक्तविकार मिटता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शीतला (चेचक)* *पहला प्रयोगः* चेचक में जंगल के कण्डे की राख लगाने से एवं उपवास करने से आराम मिलता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* गूलर की जड़ का 5 से 20 मि.ली रस 2 से 5 ग्राम मिश्री के साथ मिलाकर खाने से बच्चों के खसरे में आराम मिलता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* इमली के बीज एवं हल्दी का समान मात्रा में चूर्ण लेकर 3 से 4 रत्तीभार (करीब 500 मिलिग्राम) एक बार रोज ठण्डे पानी के साथ देने से बच्चों को चेचक नहीं निकलता। *चौथा प्रयोगः* करेले के पत्तों का रस व हल्दी मिलाकर पीने से चेचक के रोग में फायदा होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सफेद दाग (कोढ़)* *पहला प्रयोगः* बावची के तेल की मालिश करें। फोड़ा होने पर लगाना बंद कर दें। फोड़े पर मिट्टी या गोबर का लेप करें। सात दिन बाद पुनः बावची का तेल लगायें। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 50 से 200 मि.ली गोमूत्र में 1 से 3 ग्राम हल्दी मिलाकर पीने से या तुलसी का रस लगाने व 5 से 20 मि.ली. पीने से सफेद दाग मिटते हैं। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* पीपल की छाल का दो ग्राम चूर्ण दिन में तीन बार छः महीने तक लेने से एवं केले के पत्तों की राख तथा उसके बराबर हल्दी लेकर दोनों को पानी में पीसकर उसका लेप करने से सफेद कोढ़ मिटता है। सफेद कोढ़ में वमन कराने से लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* चने को पानी में भिगोकर या उबालकर जब इच्छा हो तब खायें। जिस पानी में चने भिगोयें उसी पानी को पियें। चने में नमक न डालें। 3 से 6 महीने तक यह प्रयोग करने से हर प्रकार के कुष्ठ में लाभ होता है। इस प्रयोग के दौरान चने के अतिरिक्त कुछ न खायें। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* काकोटुम्बर नामक बूटी जहाँ-तहाँ होती है। उसका दूध लगायें और उसकी छाल का काढ़ा बनाकर पियें। उस दाग पर लोहे की शलाका से घिसें। जलन होने पर घिसना बन्द कर दें। त्रिफला चूर्ण का रोज सेवन करें। दूध, फल, मिठाई, खटाई और लाल मिर्च बंद कर दें। दूध के साथ तुलसी, प्याज, मछली या खटाई खाने से कोढ़ निकलता है अतः इस प्रकार के भोजन से सावधान रहें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वातरक्त (लेप्रसी-कुष्ठ रोग)* 1 तोला अडूसे, गुडुच(गिलोय) एवं अरण्डी की जड़ 20 से 50 मि.ली. काढ़े में अथवा अमलतास की फलियों एवं गिलोय के 20 से 50 मि.ली. काढ़े में अरण्डी का 1 से 5 ग्राम तेल मिलाकर पीने से वातरक्त में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*त्वचा के मस्से* *पहला प्रयोगः* बंगला, मलबारी, कपूरी अथवा नागरबेल के पत्ते के डंठल का रस मस्से पर लगाने से मस्से झड जाते हैं। यदि तब भी न झडें तो पान में खाने का चूना मिलाकर घिसें। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* थूहर का दूध या कार्बोलिक एसिड सावधानी पूर्वक लगाने से मसे निकल जाते हैं। *त्वचा के लाल छालेः* काले जीरे को गोमूत्र में पीसकर शरीर पर लगाकर नहाने से अथवा चन्दन तेल, तुवरक तेल एवं बावची का तेल मिलाकर लगाने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जलने पर* *पहला प्रयोगः* जलने पर गुवारपाठा का गूदा लगाने से बर्फ जैसी ठण्डक हो जाती है तथा घाव जल्दी भरता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* हल्दी का पानी लगाने से जले हुए में आराम मिलता है।  *तीसरा प्रयोगः* नारियल के तेल में हरड़ का चूर्ण मिलाकर लगाने से घाव में लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* कच्चे आलू को पीसकर जले हुए स्थान पर लगाने से राहत मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जलने से होने वाले दागः* *प्रथम प्रयोगः* भांगरे एवं तुलसी के पत्तों का रस (जख्म मिट जाने के बाद) लगाने से सफेद दाग नहीं पड़ते। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* गरमी से त्वचा पर हुए चकत्तों पर त्रिफला की राख शहद में मिलाकर लगाने से राहत मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*त्वचा के सर्वरोगः* *प्रथम प्रयोगः* नींबू के रस में नारियल की जटा का तेल मिलाकर शरीर पर उसकी मालिश करने से त्वचा की शुष्कता, खुजली आदि त्वचा के रोगों में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* पुराने त्वचा के रोग में करेले के पत्तों को पीसकर उसकी मालिश करने से खूब लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रक्तस्राव होने पर* *पहला प्रयोगः* हरी धनिया का 10 से 20 मि.ली. रस दिन में दो बार पीने से मुँह से रक्त नहीं गिरता। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* नाक-मुँह से रक्तस्राव होने पर 1 ग्राम फिटकरी को 20 ग्राम पानी में मिलाकर सुबह-शाम पियें। इससे रक्तार्थ, दस्त में खून गिरना, मूत्ररक्त, अतिआर्तव आदि में भी लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* आधा से 1 ग्राम कपूर और 1 से 2 ग्राम अनार की छाल के साथ माजूफल का आधा से 1 ग्राम चूर्ण खाने से रक्तस्राव बंद होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*फोड़े-फुन्सी एवं गाँठ* *फोड़े फुन्सी होने पर* *प्रथम प्रयोगः* अरण्डी के बीजों की गिरी को पीसकर उसकी पुल्टिस बाँधने से अथवा आम की गुठली या नीम या अनार के पत्तों को पानी में पीसकर लगाने से फोड़े-फुन्सी में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* एक चुटकी कालेजीरे को मक्खन के साथ निगलने से या 1 से 3 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण का सेवन करने से तथा त्रिफला के पानी से घाव धोने से लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* सुहागे को पीसकर लगाने से रक्त बहना तुरंत बंद होता है तथा घाव शीघ्र भरता है। *फोड़े से मवाद बहने परः* *पहला प्रयोगः* अरण्डी के तेल में आम के पत्तों की राख मिलाकर लगाने से लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* थूहर के पत्तों पर अरण्डी का तेल लगाकर गर्म करके फोड़े पर उल्टा लगायें। इससे सब मवाद निकल जायेगा। घाव को भरने के लिए दो-तीन दिन सीधा लगायें।  *पीठ का फोड़ाः* गेहूँ के आटे में नमक तथा पानी डालकर गर्म करके पुल्टिस बनाकर लगाने से फोड़ा पककर फूट जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गाँठ* *पहला प्रयोगः* आकड़े के दूध में मिट्टी भिगोकर लेप करने से तथा निर्गुण्डी के 20 से 50 मि.ली. काढ़े में 1 से 5 मि.ली अरण्डी का तेल डालकर पीने से लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 2 से 5 ग्राम कांचनार और रोहतक का दिन में दो-तीन बार सेवन व बाह्य लेप करने से गाँठ पिघलती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* गेहूँ के आटे में पापड़खार तथा पानी डालकर पुल्टिस बनाकर लगाने से न पकने वाली गाँठ पककर फूट जाती है तथा दर्द कम हो जाता है। *गण्डमाला की गाँठें (**Goitre**)**-* गले में दूषित हुआ वात, कफ और मेद गले के पीछे की नसों में रहकर क्रम से धीरे-धीरे अपने-अपने लक्षणों से युक्त ऐसी गाँठें उत्पन्न करते हैं जिन्हें गण्डमाला कहा जाता है। मेद और कफ से बगल, कन्धे, गर्दन, गले एवं जाँघों के मूल में छोटे-छोटे बेर जैसी अथवा बड़े बेर जैसी बहुत-सी गाँठें जो बहुत दिनों में धीरे-धीरे पकती हैं उन गाँठों की हारमाला को गंडमाला कहते हैं और ऐसी गाँठें कंठ पर होने से कंठमाला कही जाती है। *प्रयोगः* कौंच के बीज को घिस कर दो तीन बार लेप करने तथा गोरखमुण्डी के पत्तों का आठ-आठ तोला रस रोज पीने से गण्डमाला (कंठमाला) में लाभ होता है।  कफवर्धक पदार्थ न खायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*काँखफोड़ा (बगल मे होने वाला फोड़ा)-* कुचले को पानी में बारीक पीसकर थोड़ा गर्म करके उसका लेप करने से या अरण्डी का तेल लगाने से या गुड़, गुग्गल और राई का चूर्ण समान मात्रा में लेकर, पीसकर, थोड़ा पानी मिलाकर, गर्म करके लगाने से काँखफोड़े में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*घाव और छाले* *पहला प्रयोगः* तुलसी के पत्तों का चूर्ण भुरभुराने से अथवा बेल के पत्तों को पीसकर लगाने से लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* मक्खन में कत्था घोंटकर लगाने से गंदा मवाद निकलकर घाव भरने लगता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* शस्त्र से घाव लगने पर तुरंत उस पर शुद्ध शहद की पट्टी बाँधें अथवा हरड़े या हल्दी या मुलहठी का चूर्ण या भूतभांगड़ा या हंसराज की पत्तियों को पीसकर उसका लेप घाव पर करने से रक्त तुरंत रुक जाता है व पकने की संभावना कम रहती है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* चोट लगकर खून निकलता हो तो हल्दी भुरभुराकर सर्वगुण तेल का पट्टा बाँधे। बाजारू पिसी हुई हल्दी में नमक होता है अतः दूध में हल्दी पीस लें। वैसे भी शरीर पर किसी भी प्रकार से कटकर घाव पड़ जाने पर 24 घंटे तक कुछ नहीं खाने से घाव पकता नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*चेचक के घावः* *पहला प्रयोगः* हल्दी एवं कत्था एक साथ पीसकर लगाने से अथवा नीम के पत्तों को पीसकर लगाने से लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* जब चेचक निकलने की शुरूआत हो तो बालक को दो-तीन निबौली (नाम के फ़ल का बीज) पानी के साथ पीसकर पिलाने से चेचक नहीं निकलती और निकले भी तो ज्यादा जोर नहीं करती।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भीतरी (अंदरूनी) चोट* *भीतरी चोट* *पहला प्रयोगः* 1 से 3 ग्राम हल्दी और शक्कर फाँकने और नारियल का पानी पीने से तथा खाने का चूना एवं पुराना गुड़ पीसकर एकरस करके लगाने से भीतरी चोट में तुरंत लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 2 कली लहसुन, 10 ग्राम शहद, 1 ग्राम लाख एवं 2 ग्राम मिश्री इन सबको चटनी जैसा पीसकर, घी डालकर देने से टूटी हुई अथवा उतरी हुई हड्डी जल्दी जुड़ जाती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* बबूल के बीजों का 1 से 2 ग्राम चूर्ण दिन शहद के साथ लेने से अस्थिभंग के कारण दूर हुई हड्डी वज्र जैसी मजबूत हो जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मोच एवं सूजनः* *पहला प्रयोगः* लकड़ी-पत्थर आदि लगने से आयी सूजन पर हल्दी एवं खाने का चूना एक साथ पीसकर गर्म लेप करने से अथवा इमली के पत्तों को उबालकर बाँधने से सूजन उतर जाती है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* अरनी के उबाले हुए पत्तों को किसी भी प्रकार की सूजन पर बाँधने से तथा 1 ग्राम हाथ की पीसी हुई हल्दी को सुबह पानी के साथ लेने से सूजन दूर होती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* मोच अथवा चोट के कारण खून जम जाने एवं गाँठ पड़ जाने पर बड़ के कोमल पत्तों पर शहद लगाकर बाँधने से लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* जामुन के वृक्ष की छाल के काढ़े से गरारे करने से गले की सूजन में फायदा होता है। सूजन में करेले का साग लाभप्रद है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हाथीपाँव* अत्यंत पीड़ायुक्त सूजन जो जाँघ एवं पेड़ू के बीच के संधिस्थल से धीरे-धीरे शुरु होकर धीरे-धीरे पैर के नीचे की ओर उतरती जाती है जिसमें रोगी का पैर अत्यंत मोटा अर्थात् हाथी के पैर जैसा हो जाता है उसे हाथीपाँव या श्लीपद रोग कहते हैं। इसमें रोगी बुखारग्रस्त भी रहता है। *पहला प्रयोगः* सोंठ, काला जीरा, आमी हल्दी, कुचला और रेवंदचीनी का हलुआ बनाकर गर्म-गर्म लगाने से हाथीपाँव में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* सरसों और छोटे करेले के पत्तों को समान मात्रा में लेकर गोमूत्र में मिलाकर गर्म करें। इस गर्म लेप को हाथीपाँव की सूजन पर लगाने से थोड़े ही दिनों में हाथीपाँव की सूजन एवं दर्द दूर होता है एवं उसकी वजह से आनेवाला बुखार भी मिटता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वातरोग-गठिया आदि* *वातरोग* *पहला प्रयोगः* दो तीन दिन के अंतर से खाली पेट अरण्डी का 2 से 20 मि.ली. तेल पियें। इस दौरान चाय-कॉफी न लें। साथ में दर्दवाले स्थान पर अरण्डी का तेल लगाकर, उबाले हुए बेल के पत्तों को गर्म-गर्म बाँधने से वात-दर्द में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* निर्गुण्डी के पत्तों का 10 से 40 मि.ली. रस लेने से अथवा सेंकी हुई मेथी का कपड़छन चूर्ण तीन ग्राम, सुबह-शाम पानी के साथ लेने से वात रोग में लाभ होता है। यह मेथीवाला प्रयोग घुटने के वातरोग में भी लाभदायक है। साथ में वज्रासन करें। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* सोंठ के 20 से 50 मि.ली. काढ़े में 5 से 10 ग्राम अरण्डी का तेल डालकर सोने के समय लेने से खूब लाभ होता है। यह प्रयोग सायटिका एवं लकवे में भी लाभदायक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संधिवात (Arthritis)* *पहला प्रयोगः* निर्गुण्डी के 30-40 पत्तों को पीसकर नाभि पर लगाने से एवं 10 से 40 मि.ली. पिलाने से संधिवात में आराम मिलता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* अडूसे की छाल का 2 ग्राम चूर्ण लेने से तथा महानिंब के पत्तों को उबालकर बाँधने से संधिवात में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* सोंठ के साथ गुडुच का काढ़ा 20 से 50 मि.ली. पीने से संधिवात दूर होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*कमर का वातरोग* निर्गुण्डी के 20 से 50 मि.ली. रस में अरण्डी का 2 से 10 मि.ली. तेल मिलाकर पीने से कमर के दर्द में राहत मिलती है। कमर से पाँव तक शरीर को हल्के हाथ से दबाकर सेंक करना, सुप्तवज्रासन, धनुरासन, उत्तानपादासन, अर्धमत्स्यासन आदि करना भी अत्यधिक लाभदायक है। यदि बुखार न हो और भूख अच्छी लगती हो तो मालिश भी कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पैरों का वात (सायटिका)* *पहला प्रयोगः* सरसों के तेल में सोंठ वकायफल की छाल गर्म करके मालिश करने से अथवा पीड़ित भाग पर अरण्डी का तेल लगाकर ऊपर से थोड़े गर्म किये हुए अरण्डी के पत्ते रखकर पट्टी बाँधने से लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* लहसुन की 10 कलियों को 100 ग्राम पानी एवं 100 ग्राम दूध में मिलाकर पकायें। पानी जल जाने पर लहसुन खाकर दूध पीने से सायटिका में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* निर्गुण्डी के 40 ग्राम हरे पत्ते अथवा 15 ग्राम सूखे पत्ते एवं 5 ग्राम सोंठ को थोड़ा कूटकर 350 ग्राम पानी में उबालें। 60-70 ग्राम पानी शेष रहने पर छानकर सुबह-शाम पीने से सायटिका में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आमवात (गठिया) (Gout)-* इसमें जोड़ों में दर्द व सूजन रहती है। शरीर में संचारी वेदना होती है अर्थात दर्द कभी हाथों में होता है तो कभी पैरों में । इस रोग में अधिकांशतः उपचार के पूर्व लंघन आवश्यक है तथा  प्रात: पानी प्रयोग एवं रेत या अँगीठी (सिगड़ी) का सेंक लाभदायक है। 3 ग्राम सोंठ को 10 से 20 मि.ली. (1-2 चम्मच) अरण्डी के तेल के साथ खायें। *पहला प्रयोगः* 250 मि.ली. दूध एवं उतने ही पानी में दो लहसुन की कलियाँ, 1-1 चम्मच सोंठ और हरड़ तथा 1-1 दालचीनी और छोटी इलायची डालकर पकायें। पानी जल जाने पर वही दूध पीयें। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 'पानी प्रयोग' के अलावा निम्नलिखित चिकित्सा करें।  पहले तीन दिन तक उबले हुए मूँग का पानी पियें। बाद में सात दिन तक सिर्फ उबले हुए मूँग ही खायें। सात दिन के बाद पंद्रह दिन तक केवल उबले हुए मूँग एवं रोटी खायें। सुलभ हो तो एक्यूप्रेशर चिकित्सा पद्धति अपनायें। *औषधियाँ-* सिंहनाद गुगल की 2-2 गोली सुबह, दोपहर व शाम पानी के साथ लें। 'चित्रकादिवटी' की 2-2 गोली सुबह-शाम अदरक के साथ 20 मि.ली. रस व 1 चम्मच घी के साथ लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*कंपवात* निर्गुण्डी की ताजी जड़ एवं हरे पत्तों का रस निकाल कर उसमें पाव भाग तिल का तेल मिलाकर गर्म करके सुबह-शाम 1-1 चम्मच पीने से तथा मालिश करते रहने से कंपवात, संधियों का दर्द एवं वायु का दर्द मिटता है। स्वर्णमालती की 1 गोली अथवा 1 ग्राम कौंच का पाउडर दूध के साथ लेने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वायु के सर्वरोग* *पहला प्रयोगः* काली मिर्च का 1 से 2 ग्राम पाउडर एवं 5 से 10 ग्राम लहसुन को बारीक पीसकर भोजन के समय घी-भात के प्रथम ग्रास में हमेशा सेवन करने से वायु रोग नहीं होता। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 5 ग्राम सोंठ एवं 15 ग्राम मेथी का चूर्ण 5 चम्मच गुडुच (गिलोय) के रस में मिश्रित करके सुबह एवं रात्रि को लेने से अधिकांश वायु रोग समाप्त हो जाते हैं। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* यदि वायु के कारण मरीज का मुँह टेढ़ा हो गया हो तो अच्छी किस्म के लहसुन की 2 से 10 कलियों को तेल में तलकर शुद्ध मक्खन के साथ मिलाकर, बाजरे की रोटी के साथ थोड़ा नमक डालकर खाने से मरीज का मुँह ठीक हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मांसपेशियों का दर्द* लहसुन के रस में पिसा हुआ सेंधा नमक मिलाकर मालिश करने से मांसपेशियों का दर्द दूर होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*लकवा (पक्षाघात) (Paralysis)* *पहला प्रयोगः* लकवे का अटैक होते ही तुरंत तिल का तेल 50 से 100 ग्राम की मात्रा में थोड़ा-सा गर्म करके पी जायें व साथ में लहसुन खायें। लकवे से प्रभावित अंग एवं सिर पर सेंक करना भी अटैक आते ही आरंभ करें व आठ दिन बाद मालिश करें। इसमें उपवास लाभदायक है। प्रभावित अंग पर चार दिन के बासी स्वमूत्र की प्रतिलोम गति से मालिश करने से भी लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* पहले दिन लहसुन की पूरी कली पानी के साथ निगलें। फिर रोज 1-1 कली बढ़ाते हुए 21वें दिन 21 कलियाँ निगलें। उसके बाद रोज 1-1 कली घटाते जायें। इस प्रकार करने से लकवा मिटता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* हरे लहसुन की पत्तियों सहित पूरी डाली का रस निकालकर उसे पानी में मिलाकर पिलाने से बी.पी. के बढ़ने के कारण हुए लकवे में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्त्री-रोग* *श्वेत प्रदर (Leucorrhoea)-* श्वते प्रदर में पहले तीन दिन तक अरण्डी का 1-1 चम्मच तेल पीने के बाद औषध आरंभ करने पर लाभ होगा। श्वेतप्रदर के रोगी को सख्ती से ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करना चाहिए। *पहला प्रयोगः* आश्रम के आँवला-मिश्री के 2 से 5 ग्राम चूर्ण के सेवन से अथवा चावल के धोवन में जीरा और मिश्री के आधा-आधा तोला चूर्ण का सेवन करने से लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* पलाश (टेसू) के 10 से 15 फूल को 100 से 200 मि.ली. पानी में भिगोकर उसका पानी पीने से अथवा गुलाब के 5 ताजे फूलों को सुबह-शाम मिश्री के साथ खाकर ऊपर से गाय का दूध पीने से प्रदर में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* बड़ की छाल का 50 मि.ली. काढ़ा बनाकर उसमें 2 ग्राम लोध्र चूर्ण डालकर पीने से लाभ होता है। इसी से योनि प्रक्षालन करना चाहिए। *चौथा प्रयोगः* जामुन के पेड़ की जड़ों को चावल के मांड में घिसकर एक-एक चम्मच सुबह-शाम देने से स्त्रियों का पुराना प्रदर मिटता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रक्तप्रदर (Menorrhagia)-* *पहला प्रयोगः* आम की गुठली का 1 से 2 ग्राम चूर्ण 5 से 10 ग्राम शहद के साथ लेने से या एक पके केले में आधा तोला घी मिलाकर रोज सुबह-शाम खाने से रक्तप्रदर में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 10 ग्राम खैर का गोंद रात में पानी में भिगोकर सुबह मिश्री डालकर खाने से अथवा जवाकुसुम (गुड़हल) की 5 से 10 कलियों को दूध में मसलकर पिलाने से रक्तप्रदर में लाभ होता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* अशोक की 1-2 तोला छाल को अधकूटी करके 100 ग्राम दूध एवं 100 ग्राम पानी में मिलाकर उबालें। केवल दूध रहने पर छानकर पीने से रक्तप्रदर में लाभ होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* गोखरू एवं शतावरी के समभाग चूर्ण में से 3 ग्राम चूर्ण को बकरी या गाय के सौ ग्राम दूध में उबालकर पीने से रक्तप्रदर में लाभ होता है। *पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* कच्चे केलों को धूप में सुखाकर उसका चूर्ण बना लें। इसमें से 5 ग्राम चूर्ण में 2 ग्राम गुड़ मिलाकर रक्तप्रदर की रोगिणी स्त्री को खिलाने से लाभ होगा। इस चूर्ण के साथ कच्चे गूलर का चूर्ण समान मात्रा में मिलाकर प्रतिदिन प्रातः-सायं 1-1 तोला सेवन करने से ज्यादा लाभ होता है। *सावधानीः* उपचार के दौरान लाभ न होने तक आहार में दूध व चावल ही लें। बुखार हो तो उन दिनों उपवास करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मासिक पीड़ा* कन्यालोहादिवटी की दो-दो गोलियां सुबह-शाम लें।
*मासिक अधिक होने पर* काली मिट्टी की पट्टी पेट पर बाँधने से, पीपल के पाँच पत्ते रोज तीन बार खाने से एवं बबूल के 5 से 10 ग्राम गोंद का सेवन करने से लाभ होता है।
*मासिक बंद होने पर* अरण्डी के पत्तों पर थोड़ा सा अरण्डी का ही थोडा सा गर्म तेल लगाकर पेट पर बाँधने से एवं तिल के 50 मि.ली. काढ़े में सोंठ, काली मिर्च, लेंडीपीपर, हींग और भारंग की जड़ का 3 ग्राम चूर्ण डालकर पीने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गर्भधारण* *पहला प्रयोगः* शिवलिंगी के 9-9 बीज दूध या पानी में घोंटकर प्रातःकाल खाली पेट मासिक के पाँचवें दिन से चार दिन तक लेने से लाभ होता है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* अश्वगंधा के काढ़े में घृत पकाकर यह घृत एक तोला मात्रा में ऋतुकाल में स्त्री यदि सेवन करे तो उसे गर्भ रहता है। (एक किलो अश्वगंधा के बोरकूट चूर्ण को 16 लीटर पानी में उबालें। चौथाई भाग अर्थात् 4 लीटर पानी रह जाने पर उसमें 1 किलो घी डालकर उबालें। जब केवल घी बचे तब उसे उतारकर डिब्बे में भर लें। यही घृत पकाना है।)
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* दूध के साथ पुत्रजीवा की जड़, बीज अथवा पत्तों के एक तोला चूर्ण को लेने से, ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करने से, तीन महीने तक यह प्रयोग करने से बाँझ को भी संतान प्राप्ति हो सकती है। जिनके बालक जन्मते ही मर जाते हों उनके लिए भी यह एक अकसीर प्रयोग है। पुत्रजीवा के बीजों की माला पहनने से भी लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गर्भस्थापक* रात को किसी मिट्टी के बर्तन में 25 ग्राम अजवायन, 25 ग्राम मिश्री 25 ग्राम पानी में डुबाकर रखें। सुबह उसे ठण्डाई की नाईं पीसकर पियें।
भोजन में बिना नमक की मूँग की दाल व रोटी खायें। यह प्रयोग मासिक धर्म के पहले दिन से लेकर आठवें दिन तक करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गर्भरक्षा* *प्रथम प्रयोगः* जिस स्त्री को बार-बार गर्भपात को जाता हो उसकी कमर में धतूरे की जड़ का चार उँगल का टुकड़ा बाँध दें। इससे गर्भपात नहीं होगा। जब नौ मास पूर्ण हो जाय तब जड़ को खोल दें।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* जौ के आटे को एवं मिश्री को समान मात्रा में मिलाकर खाने से बार-बार होने वाला गर्भपात रुकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सुन्दर बालक के लिए* नारियल का पानी पीने से अथवा नौ महीने तक रोज बबूल के 5 से 10 ग्राम पत्ते खाने से गर्भवती स्त्री गौरवर्णीय बालक को जन्म देती है। फिर चाहे माता-पिता श्याम ही क्यों न हों। 
*गर्भिणी की उल्टी* बेल का 5 ग्राम गूदा एवं धनिया का 50 मि.ली. पानी मिलाकर पीने से अथवा कपूरकाचली के 2 ग्राम चूर्ण को 10 मि.ली. गुलाबजल में मिश्रित करके लेने से गर्भिणी की उल्टी शांत होती है।
*गर्भिणी के पेट की जलन* 10-15 मुनक्के का सेवन करने से अथवा बकरी के 100 से 200 मि.ली. दूध में 10 से 20 ग्राम सोंठ पीसकर लेने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्रसव पीड़ा*  *पहला प्रयोगः* प्रसूति के समय ताजे गोबर (1-2 घण्टे के भीतर का) को कपड़े में निचोड़कर एक चम्मच रस पिला देने से प्रसूति शीघ्र हो जाती है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* तुलसी का 20 से 50 मि.ली. रस पिलाने से प्रसूति सरलता से हो जाती है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* पाँच तोला आँवले को 20 तोला पानी में खूब उबालिये। जब पानी 8 तोला रह जाये तब उसमें 10 ग्राम शहद मिलाकर देने से बिना किसी प्रसव पीड़ा के शिशु का जन्म होता है। *चौथा प्रयोगः* नीम अथवा बिजौरे की जड़ कमर में बाँधने से प्रसव सरलता से हो जाता है। प्रसूति के बाद जड़ छोड़ दें। *मंत्रः ॐ कौंरा देव्यै नमः। ॐ नमो आदेश गुरु का.... कौंरा वीरा का बैठी हात... सब दिराह मज्ञाक साथ.... फिर बसे नाति विरति.... मेरी भक्ति... गुरु की शक्ति.... कौंरा देवी की आज्ञा।* प्रसव के समय कष्ट उठा रही स्त्री को इस मंत्र से अभिमंत्रित किया हुआ जल पिलाने से वह स्त्री बिना पीड़ा के बच्चे को जन्म देती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सूतिका रोग* प्रसव के उपरान्त तुरंत स्त्री के शरीर में यदि खूब पीड़ा होती हो, बुखार आता हो, प्यास लगती हो कंपकपी होती हो, शरीर में जड़ता, सूजन, शूल आदि होता हो एवं दस्त लग जाते हों तो इन सब लक्षणों से समझना चाहिए की स्त्री सुआ रोग या सूतिका रोग से ग्रस्त है। प्रसूति के समय पंखा आदि नहीं होना चाहिए तथा प्रसूता स्त्री को सवा माह तक पंखे की तथा बाहर की हवा नहीं लगने देना चाहिए।  रोज थोड़ा सा अजवायन खिलाने से प्रसूता की भूख खुलती है, आहार पचता है, अपानवायु छूटता है, कमरदर्द दूर होता है और गर्भाशय की शुद्धि होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सौभाग्यसूंठी पाकः*  इस पाक के लाभादि का वर्णन भगवान महादेव ने माता पार्वती के समक्ष किया था। नारदजी ने इसे ब्रह्माजी के श्रीमुख से सुना था और अश्विनीकुमारों ने इस पाक का निर्माण किया था। *सामग्रीः* सोंठ 250 ग्राम, गाय का घी 600 ग्राम, गाय का दूध 1 लीटर,  शक्कर 2 किलो, किशमिश या चिरौंजी 50-50 ग्राम, हरे नारियल का खोपरा (गिरी) 400 ग्राम, छुआरा 20 ग्राम । *औषधि द्रव्य:* स्याहजीरा (काला जीरा), धनिया, लेंडीपीपर, नागरमोथ, विदारीकंद, शंखावली, ब्राह्मी, शतावरी, वचा, गोखरू, बला के बीज, तमालपत्र, पीपरामूल, अश्वगंधा व सफ़ेद मूसली 20-20 ग्राम, नागकेसर, चंदन, लौहभस्म व शिलाजीत 10-10 ग्राम्।  *सुगंधित द्रव्य:* सौंफ़ व इलायची 20-20 ग्राम, जायफ़ल, जावित्री व दालचीनी 10-10 ग्राम, केसर 5 ग्राम, केसर 5 ग्राम्।  *विधिः* लोहे की कडाही में घी को गर्म कर उसमें सौंठ को भून लें। सौंठ के सुनहरे लाल हो जाने पर उसमें दूध व शक्कर मिला दें तथा गाढा होने तक हिलाते रहें। बाद में किशमिश, चिरौंजी, खोपरा, छुआरा तथा उपरोक्त औषधि द्रव्यों का चूर्ण मिलाकर धीमी आंच पर मिश्रण को पकाते हुए सतत हिलाते रहें। जब मिश्रण में से घी छुटने लगे, एवं मिश्रण का पिंड (गोला) बनने लगे, तब जायफ़ल, इलायची आदि सुगंधित द्रव्यों का चूर्ण मिलायें और मिश्रण को नीचे उतार लें। सुगंधित द्रव्यों को अंत में मिलाने से उनकी सुगंध बनी रहती है। *सेवन विधिः* सुबह 10 ग्राम पाक दूध या सेवफ़ल अथवा किशमिश के पानी के साथ लें। उसके चार से छ: घंटे बाद भोजन करें। भोजन में तीखे, खट्टे, तले हुए तथा पचने में भारी पदार्थ न लें। शाम को पुन: 10 ग्राम पाक दूध के साथ लें। *लाभ:* इस पाक के सेवन से बल, कांति, बुद्धि, स्मृति, उत्तम वाणी, सौंदर्य, सुकुमारता तथा सौभाग्य की प्राप्ति होती है। प्रसूति माताओं को यह पाक देने से योनि, शैथिल्य दूर होता है, दूध खुलकर आता है। इसके सेवन से 80 प्रकार के वातरोग, 40 प्रकार के पित्तरोग, 20 प्रकार के कफ़रोग, 8 प्रकार के ज्वर, 18 प्रकार के मूत्ररोग तथा नासारोग, नेत्ररोग, कर्णरोग, मुखरोग, मस्तिष्क के रोग, बस्तिशूल व योनिशूल नष्ट हो जाते हैं। सर्दिंयों में इस दैवी पाक का विधिवत् सेवन कर नीरोगता और दीर्घायुष्य की प्राप्ति कर सकते हैं।  *पहला प्रयोगः* निर्गुण्डी के पत्तों का 20 से 50 मि.ली. काढ़ा अरण्डी के 2 से 10 मि.ली. तेल के साथ देने से अथवा दशमूल, क्वाथ, या देवदारव्याधि क्वाथ उबालकर पिलाने से सूतिका रोग में लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* प्रसूति के बाद अजवाइन या कपास की जड़ का 50 मि.ली. काढ़ा पिलाने से अथवा सात दिन तक तिल के 1 तोला तेल में अरनी के पत्तों का 20 मि.ली. रस देने से सूतिका रोग से बचाव होता है। इस रोग में हल्दी एवं सोंठ उत्तम औषधि है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्तन रोगः* स्तनों के पकने, गाँठ होने, चीरा, सूजन अथवा लाल होने पर अरण्डी का तेल लगाकर थोड़े गर्म करके अरण्डी के पत्ते बाँधने से लाभ होता है। *दुग्धवर्धकः* *पहला प्रयोगः* खजूर, खोपरा, दूध, मक्खन, घी, शतावरी, अमृता आदि खाने से अथवा मक्खन मिश्री के साथ चने खाने से अथवा गाय के दूध में चावल पकाकर खाने से अथवा रोज 1-1 तोला सौंफ दो बार खाने से दूध बढ़ता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* अरण्डी के पत्तों को पानी में उबालकर उस पानी को ऊपर से स्तनों पर डालें एवं उसमें ही उबले हुए पत्तों को छाती पर बाँधने से सूखा हुआ दूध भी उतरने लगता है। *दूध बंद करने के लिएः* कुटज छाल का 2-2 ग्राम चूर्ण दिन में तीन बार खाने से दूध आना बंद हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*तन-मन से निरोग-स्वस्थ व तेजस्वी संतान-प्राप्ति के नियम* गृहस्थ जीवन की सफलता उत्तम संतान की प्राप्ति में मानी जाती है किन्तु मनुष्य यह नहीं जानता कि कुछ नियमों का पालन उसे दिव्य, तेजस्वी एवं ओजस्वी संतान प्रदान करने में सहायक होता है। अगर निम्नांकित नियमों को जानकर उसका पालन किया जाये तो उत्तम, स्वस्थ संतान की प्राप्ति हो सकती है। ऋतुकाल की चौथी, छठी, आठवीं और बारहवीं रात्रि में स्त्रीसंग करके पुरुष दीर्घायुवाला पुत्र उत्पन्न करता है। पुत्र की इच्छा रखनेवाली स्त्री को इस रात्रि में लक्ष्मणा (हनुमान बेल) की जड़ को दूध में घिसकर उसकी दो तीन बूँदे दायें नथुने में डालनी चाहिए। ऋतुकाल की पाँचवी, नवमी और ग्यारहवीं रात्रि में स्त्रीसंग करके गुणवान कन्या उत्पन्न करता है किन्तु सातवीं रात्रि में स्त्रीसंग करने से दुर्भांगी कन्या उत्पन्न होती है। ऋतुकाल की तीन रात्रियों में, प्रदोष काल में, अमावस्या, पूर्णिमा, ग्यारस अथवा ग्रहण के दिनों में एवं श्राद्ध तथा पर्व दिनों में संयम न रखने वाले गृहस्थों के यहाँ कम आयुवाले, रोगी, दुःख देने वाले एवं विकृत अंगवाले बच्चों का जन्म होता है। अतः इस बात का ध्यान अवश्य रखना चाहिए। तेजस्वी पुत्र की इच्छा रखनेवाले स्त्री-पुरुष दोनों को उपरोक्त बातों का ध्यान रखकर शैया पर निम्नलिखित वेदमंत्र पढ़ना चाहिए। *अहिरसि**,* *आयुरसि**,* *सर्वतः प्रतिष्ठासि धाता।* *त्वा दधातु विधाता त्वा दधातु ब्रह्मवर्चसा भवेदिति।।* *ब्रह्मा बृहस्पतिर्विष्णु   सोमः सूर्यस्तथाऽश्विन  ।* *भगोऽथ मित्रावरु्णौ वीरं दधतु मे सुतम्।।* *गर्भवती स्त्री द्वारा रखने योग्य सावधानी* उकड़ू बैठना, ऊँचे नीचे स्थान एवं कठिन आसन में बैठना, वायु, मल-मूत्र का वेग रोकना, शरीर जिसके लिए अभ्यस्त न हो ऐसा कठिन व्यायाम करना, तीखे, गरम, खट्टे, दही एवं मावे की मिठाइयों जैसे पदार्थों का अति सेवन करना, गहरी खाई अथवा ऊँचे जलप्रपात हों ऐसे स्थलों पर जाना, शरीर अत्यंत हिले-डुले ऐसे वाहनों में मुसाफिरी करना, हमेशा चित्त सोना-ये सब कार्य और व्यवहार गर्भ को नष्ट करने वाले हैं अतः गर्भिणी को इनसे बचना चाहिए। जिनका गर्भ गिर जाता हो वे माताएँ गर्भरक्षक मंत्र (जो कि मंत्र की इच्छुक माताओं को ध्यान योग शिविर में दिया जाता है।) पढ़ते हुए एक काले धागे पर 21 गाँठे लगायें व 21 बार गर्भरक्षक मंत्र पढ़कर पेट पर बाँधें। इससे गर्भ की रक्षा होती है। जो गर्भिणी स्त्री खुले प्रदेश में, एकांत में अथवा हाथ-पैर को खूब फैलाकर सोने के स्वभाव वाली हो अथवा रात्रि के समय में बाहर घूमने के स्वभाववाली हो तो वह स्त्री उन्मत्त-पागल संतान को जन्म देती है। लड़ाई-झगड़े, हाथापाई एवं कलह करने के स्वभाववाली स्त्री अपस्मार या मिर्गी के रोगवाली संतान को जन्म देती है। यदि गर्भावस्था में मैथुन का सेवन किया जाये तो खराब देहवाली, लज्जारहित, स्त्रीलंपट संतान उत्पन्न होती है। गर्भावस्था में शोक, क्रोध एवं दुष्ट कर्मों का त्याग करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गर्भवती स्त्री के लिए पथ्य आहार-विहारः* गर्भधारण होने के पश्चात् ब्रह्मचर्य का पूर्ण पालन करना चाहिए। सत्साहित्य का श्रवण एवं अध्ययन, सत्पुरुषों, आश्रमों एवं देवमंदिरों के दर्शन करना चाहिए एवं मन प्रफुल्लित रहे – ऐसी सत्प्रवृत्तियों में रत रहना चाहिए। गर्भधारण के पश्चात् प्रथम मास बिना औषधि का ठंडा दूध सुबह-शाम पियें। आहार प्रकृति के अनुकूल एवं हितकर करें। दूध भात उत्तम आहार है। दूसरे मास में मधुर औषधि जैसे कि जीवंति, मुलहठी, मेदा, महामेदा, सालम, मुसलीकंद आदि से संस्कारित सिद्ध दूध योग्य मात्रा में पियें तथा आहार हितकर एवं सुपाच्य ले तथा आहार हितकर एवं सुपाच्य लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

तीसरे मास में दूध में शहद एवं घी (विमिश्रण) डालकर पिलायें तथा हितकर एवं सुपाच्य आहार दें। चौथे मास में दूध में एक तोला मलाई डालकर पिलायें तथा हितकर एवं सुपाच्य आहार दें। पाँचवें मास में दूध एवं घी मिलाकर पिलायें। छठे एवं सातवें मास में दूसरे महीने की तरह औषधियों से सिद्ध किया गया दूध दें एवं घी खिलायें। आठवें एवं नवें मास में चावल को दूध में पकाकर, घी डालकर सुबह-शाम दो वक्त खिलायें। इसके अलावा वातनाशक द्रव्यों से सिद्ध तेल के द्वारा कटि से जंघाओं तक मालिश करनी चाहिए। पुराने मल की शुद्धि के लिए निरुद बस्ति एवं अनुवासन बस्ति का प्रयोग करना चाहिए। नवें महीने में उसी तेल का रूई का फाहा योनि में रखना चाहिए। शरीर में रक्त बनाने के लिए प्राणियों के खून से बनी ऐलोपैथिक केप्सूल अथवा सिरप लेने के स्थान पर सुवर्णमालती, रजतमालती एवं च्यवनप्राश का रोज सेवन करना चाहिए एवं दशमूल का काढ़ा बनाकर पीना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शिशु-रोग* *दस्त लगने पर* *पहला प्रयोगः* जायफल या सोंठ अथवा दोनों का मिश्रण पानी में घिसकर सुबह-शाम 3 सेस 6 रत्ती (करीब 400 से 750 मिलीग्राम) देने से हरे दस्त मिट जाते हैं। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 1 ग्राम खसखस पीसकर 10 ग्राम दही में मिलाकर देने से बच्चों की दस्त की तकलीफ दूर होती है। *उदरविकार* 5 ग्राम सौंफ़ लेकर थोड़ा कूट लें। एक गिलास उबलते हुए पानी में डालें व उतार लें और ढँककर ठण्डा होने के लिए रख दें। ठण्डा होने पर मसलकर छान लें। यह सोंफ का 1 चम्मच पानी 1-2 चम्मच दूध में मिलाकर दिन में 3 बार शिशु को पिलाने से शिशु को पेट फूलना, दस्त, अपच, मरोड़, पेटदर्द होना आदि उदरविकार नहीं होते हैं। दाँत निकलते समय यह सोंफ का पानी शिशु को अवश्य पिलाना चाहिए जिससे शिशु स्वस्थ रहता है। *अपच* नागरबेल के पान के रस में शहद मिलाकर चाटने से छोटे बच्चों का आफरा, अपच तुरंत ही दूर होता है।
*सर्दी-खाँसी* *पहला प्रयोगः* हल्दी का नस्य देने से तथा एक ग्राम शीतोपलादि चूर्ण पिलाने से अथवा अदरक व तुलसी का 2-2 मि.ली. रस 5 ग्राम शहद के साथ देने से लाभ होता है। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* 1 ग्राम सोंठ को दूध अथवा पानी में घिसकर पिलाने से कफ निकल जाता है। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* नागरबेल के पान में अरंडी का तेल लगाकर हल्का सा गर्म कर छोटे बच्चे की छाती पर रखकर गर्म कपड़े से हल्का सेंक करने से बालक की छाती में भरा कफ निकल जाता है।  *वराध (बच्चों का एक रोग हब्बा-डब्बा)* *पहला प्रयोगः* जन्म से 40 दिन तक सुबह-शाम दो आनी भार (1.5 ग्राम) शहद चटाने से बालकों को यह रोग नहीं होता। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* मोरपंख की भस्म 1 ग्राम, काली मिर्च का चूर्ण 1 ग्राम। इनको घोंटकर छः मात्रा बनायें। जरूरत के अनुसार दिन में 1-1 मात्रा तीन-चार बार दें। *तीसरा प्रयोगः* बालरोगों में 2 ग्राम हल्दी व 1 ग्राम सेंधा नमक शहद अथवा दूध के साथ चटाने से बालक को उलटी होकर वराध में राहत मिलती है। यह प्रयोग एक वर्ष से अधिक की आयुवाले बालक पर ही करें। *न्यूमोनिया* महालक्ष्मीविलासर   की आधी से एक गोली 10 से 50 मि.ली. दूध अथवा 2 से 10 ग्राम शहद अथवा अदरक के 2 से 10 मि.ली. रस के साथ देने से न्यूमोनिया में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*फुन्सियाँ होने पर* *पहला प्रयोगः* पीपल की छाल और ईंट पानी में एक साथ घिसकर लेप करने से फुन्सियाँ मिटती हैं। *दूसरा प्रयोगः* हल्दी, चंदन, मुलहठी व लोध्र का पाऊडर मिलाकर या किसी एक का भी पाऊडर पानी में मिलाकर लगाने से फुन्सी मिटती है। *दाँत निकलने पर* *पहला प्रयोगः* तुलसी के पत्तों का रस शहद में मिलाकर मसूढ़े पर घिसने से बालक के दाँत बिना तकलीफ के उग जाते हैं।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* मुलहठी का चूर्ण मसूढ़ों पर घिसने से दाँत जल्दी निकलते हैं।
*नेत्र रोगः* त्रिफला या मुलहठी का 5 ग्राम चूर्ण तीन घंटे से अधिक समय तक 100 मि.ली. पानी में भिगोकर फिर थोड़ा-सा उबालें व ठण्डा होने पर मोटे कपड़े से छानकर आँखों में डालें। इससे समस्त नेत्र रोगों में आशातीत लाभ होता है। यह प्रतिदिन ताजा बनाकर ही प्रयोग में लें तथा सुबह का जल रात को उपयोग में न लें।
*हिचकीः* धीरे-धीरे प्याज सूँघने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पेट के कृमि* *पहला प्रयोगः* पेट में कृमि होने पर शिशु के गले में छिले हुए लहसुन की कलियों का अथवा तुलसी का हार बनाकर पहनाने से आँतों के कीड़ों से शिशु की रक्षा होती है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* सुबह खाली पेट एक ग्राम गुड़ खिलाकर उसके पाँच मिनट बाद बच्चे को दो काली मिर्च के चूर्ण में वायविडंग का दो ग्राम चूर्ण मिलाकर खिलाने से पेट के कृमि में लाभ होता है। यह प्रयोग लगातार 15 दिन तक करें तथा एक सप्ताह बंद करके आवश्यकता पड़ने पर पुनः आरंभ करें।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* पपीते के 11 बीज सुबह खाली पेट सात दिन तक बच्चे को खिलायें। इससे पेट के कृमि मिटते हैं। यह प्रयोग वर्ष में एक ही बार करें।
*चौथा प्रयोगः* पेट में कृमि होने पर उन्हें नियमित सुबह-शाम दो-दो चम्मच अनार का रस पिलाने से कृमि नष्ट हो जाते हैं।
*पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* गर्म पानी के साथ करेले के पत्तों का रस देने से कृमि का नाश होता है।
*छठा प्रयोगः* नीम के पत्तों का 10 ग्राम रस 10 ग्राम शहद में मिलाकर पिलाने से उदरकृमि नष्ट हो जाते हैं।
*सातवाँ प्रयोगः* तीन से पाँच साल के बच्चों को आधा ग्राम अजवायन के चूर्ण को समभाग गुड़ में मिलाकर गोली बनाकर दिन में तीन बार खिलाने से लाभ होता है।
*नाभि पकने परः* चंदन, हल्दी, मुलहठी या दारुहल्दी का चूर्ण भुरभराएँ।
*मुख की गर्मीः* मुलहठी का चूर्ण या फुलाया हुआ सुहागा मुँह में भुरभुराएँ या उसके गर्म पानी से कुल्ले करवायें। साथ में 1 से 2 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण देने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मुँह से लार निकलनाः* कफ की अधिकता एवं पेट में कीड़े होने की वजह से मुँह से लार निकलती है। इसलिए दूध, दही, मीठी चीजें, केले, चीकू, आइसक्रीम, चॉकलेट आदि न खिलायें। अदरक एवं तुलसी का रस पिलायें। कुबेराक्ष चूर्ण या 'संतकृपा चूर्ण' खिलायें।
*तुतलापनः* *पहला प्रयोगः* सूखे आँवले के 1 से 2 ग्राम चूर्ण को गाय के घी के साथ मिलाकर चाटने से थोड़े ही दिनों में तुतलापन दूर हो जाता है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* दो रत्ती शंखभस्म दिन में दो बार शहद के साथ चटायें तथा छोटा शंख गले में बाँधें एवं रात्रि को एक बड़े शंख में पानी भरकर सुबह वही पानी पिलायें।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* बारीक भुनी हुई फिटकरी मुख में रखकर सो जाया करें। एक मास के निरन्तर सेवन से तुतलापन दूर हो जायेगा।
साथ में यह प्रयोग करवायें- अन्तःकुंभक करवाकर, होंठ बंद करके, सिर हिलाते हुए 'ॐ...' का गुंजन कंठ में ही करवाने से तुतलेपन में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शैयामूत्र (Enuresis)* सोने से पूर्व ठण्डे पानी से हाथ पैर धुलायें। *प्रयोगः* सोंठ, काली मिर्च, पीपर, इलायची, एवं सेंधा नमक प्रत्येक का 1-1 ग्राम का मिश्रण 5 से 10 ग्राम शहद के साथ देने से अथवा काले तिल एवं खसखस समान मात्रा में मिलाकर 1-1 चम्मच चबाकर खिलाने एवं पानी पिलाने से लाभ होता है। पेट के कृमि की चिकित्सा भी करें। *दमाः* बच्चे के पैर के तलवे के नीचे थोड़ी लहसुन की कलियों को छीलकर थोड़ी देर रखें एवं ऊपर से ऊन के गर्म मोजे तथा चप्पल पहना दें। ऐसा करने से दमा धीरे-धीरे मिट जाता है। साथ में 10 से 20 मि.ली. अदरक एवं 5 से 10 मि.ली. तुलसी का रस दें। *सिरदर्दः* अरनी के फूल सुँघाने से अथवा अरण्डी के तेल को थोड़ा सा गर्म करके नाक में 1-1 बूँद डालने से बच्चों के सिरदर्द में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बालकों की पुष्टि* *पहला प्रयोगः* तुलसी के पत्तों का 10 बूँद रस पानी में मिलाकर रोज पिलाने से स्नायु एवं हड्डियाँ मजबूत होती हैं।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* शुद्ध घी में बना हुआ हलुआ खिलाने से शरीर पुष्ट होता है।
*मिट्टी खाने परः* बालक की मिट्टी खाने की आदत को छुड़ाने के लिए खूब पके हुए केलों को शहद के साथ खिलायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्मरणशक्ति बढ़ाने हेतु*  *पहला प्रयोगः* तुलसी के पत्तों का 5 से 20 मि.ली. रस पीने से स्मरणशक्ति बढ़ती है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* पढ़ने के बाद भी याद न रहता हो सुबह एवं रात्रि को दो तीन महीने तक 1 से 2 ग्राम ब्राह्मी तथा शंखपुष्पी लेने से लाभ होता है।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* 5 से 10 ग्राम शहद के साथ 1 से 2 ग्राम भांगरा चूर्ण अथवा 1 से 2 ग्राम शंखावली के साथ उतना ही आँवला चूर्ण खाने से स्मरणशक्ति बढ़ती है।
*चौथा प्रयोगः* बादाम की गिरी, चारोली एवं खसखस को बारीक पीसकर, दूध में उबालकर, खीर बनाकर उसमें गाय का घी एवं मिश्री डालकर पीने से दिमाग पुष्ट होता है।
*पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* दस ग्राम सौंफ को अधकूटी करके 100 ग्राम पानी में खूब उबालें। 25 ग्राम पानी शेष रहने पर उसमें 100 ग्राम दूध, 1 चम्मच शक्कर एवं एक चम्मच घी मिलाकर सुबह-शाम पियें। घी न हो तो एक बादाम पीसकर डालें। इससे दिमागी शक्ति बढ़ती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शिशु को नींद न आने पर* *पहला प्रयोगः* बालक को रोना बंद न होता हो तो जायफल पानी में घिसकर उसके ललाट पर लगाने से बालक शांति से सो जायेगा।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* प्याज के रस की 5 बूँद को शहद में मिलाकर चाटने से बालक प्रगाढ़ नींद लेता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सौन्दर्य* *त्वचा की कान्ति* *पहला प्रयोगः* नींबू का रस एवं छाछ समान मात्रा में मिलाकर लगाने से धूप के कारण काला हुआ चेहरा निखर उठता है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* राई के तेल में चने का आटा और हल्दी मिलाकर लगाने से त्वचा कान्तियुक्त होती है।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* मक्खन एवं हल्दी का मिश्रण करके रात्रि को सोते समय मुँह पर लगाने से मुँह कान्तिवान एवं निरोगी होता है।
*चौथा प्रयोगः* चेहरे पर झुर्रियाँ हों तो दो चम्मच ग्लिसरीन में आधा चम्मच गुलाब जल एवं नींबू के रस की बूँदें मिलाकर मुँह पर रात्रि को लगायें। सुबह उठकर ठण्डे पानी से मुँह धो डालें। त्वचा का रंग निखरकर झुर्रियाँ कम हो जायेंगी।
*पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* तुलसी के पत्तों को पीसकर लुगदी बनाकर मुँह पर लगाने से मुँहासों के दाग धीरे-धीरे दूर हो जाते हैं।
*छठा प्रयोगः* एक कप दूध को उबालें। जब दूध गाढ़ा हो जाये तब उसे नीचे उतार लें। उसमें एक नींबू निचोड़ दें तथा हिलाते रहें जिससे दूध व नींबू का रस एकरस हो जाय। फिर ठण्डा होने के लिए रख दें। रात को सोते समय इसे चेहरे पर लगाकर मसलें। चाहें तो एक-डेढ़ घण्टे के अन्दर चेहरा धो सकते हैं या रात भर ऐसे ही रहने दें। सुबह में चेहरा धो लें। इस प्रयोग से मुँहासे ठीक होते हैं। चेहरे की त्वचा कान्तिमय बनती है।
*मुख की दुर्गन्धः* धनिया चबाने से मुख की दुर्गन्ध दूर होती है।
*त्वचा की ताजगी*  *पहला प्रयोगः* दूध एवं अरण्डी का तेल समान मात्रा में मिलाकर शरीर पर मालिश करने से त्वचा चमकदार होती है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* जौ के आटे को दही में मिलाकर पेस्ट बनाकर चेहरे एवं गले पर लगायें। 15 मिनट बाद गर्म पानी से साफ कर दें। इससे त्वचा में सफेदी आती है तथा त्वचा मुलायम हो जाती है।
*शुष्क त्वचा* *पहला प्रयोगः* हाथ-पैर की त्वचा फटने पर बड़ का दूध लगाने से शीघ्र आराम होता है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* आँवले के तेल में नींबू का रस समान मात्रा में मिलाकर लगाने से त्वचा की रूक्षता, झुर्रियाँ एवं कालापन मिटता है।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* तेल मालिश के साथ सुबह 1 से 2 ग्राम तुलसी की जड़ तथा उतने ही सोंठ के चूर्ण को गर्म पानी के साथ निरंतर सेवन करते रहने से कोढ़ जैसे भयंकर रोग भी दूर होते हैं। यह प्रयोग त्वचा की रूक्षता एवं फटने के रोग को दूर करता है।
*मुँह की खीलें (Pimples)* *पहला प्रयोगः* जीरे या लौंग को पानी में अथवा जायफल को दूध में घिसकर लेप करने से खीलें मिटती हैं।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* जामुन की गुठली को पानी में घिसकर लगाने से मुँहासों में लाभ होता है।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* हरे पुदीने की चटनी पीसकर चेहरे पर सोते समय लेप करने से चेहरे के मुँहासे, फुन्सियाँ समाप्त हो जायेंगी।
खीलें होने पर तीखे, गर्म एवं चटपटे पदार्थों का सेवन बन्द कर दें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बिवाई होने पर* *प्रथम प्रयोगः* चमेली के पत्तों के 400 मि.ली. रस को 100 ग्राम घी में मिलाकर गर्म करें। जब रस जल जाये तब उस घी को लगाने से बिवाई मिटती है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* ऐड़ी पर नींबू घिसने से बिवाई में लाभ होता है।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* महुए के फल (टोली, डोरिया) का तेल लगाकर सिंकाई करने से अथवा कोकम का तेल लगाने से लाभ होता है।
*होंठ फटने परः* नाभि में नित्य प्रातः सरसों का तेल लगाने से होंठ नहीं फटते अपितु फटे हुए होंठ मुलायम व सुंदर हो जाते हैं। साथ ही नेत्रों की खुजली व खुश्की दूर हो जाती है।
*सौन्दर्य का खजाना* *पहला प्रयोगः* खुली हवा में घूमने से, कच्ची हल्दी का सेवन करने से तथा सप्ताह में एक बार 2 से 5 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण को गर्म पानी के साथ लेने से सौन्दर्य बढ़ता है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* मसूर की दाल के आटे को शहद में मिलाकर लगाने से मुख सुन्दर होता है।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* कोहनी की कठोरता एवं कालिमा को दूर करने के लिए रस निकले हुए आधे नींबू में आधी चम्मच शक्कर डालकर घिसें। कोहनी साफ और कोमल हो जायेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बाल के रोग* *सिर में रूसी (Dandruff)होने परः* *पहला प्रयोगः* 250 ग्राम छाछ में 10 ग्राम गुड़ डालकर सिर धोने से अथवा नींबू का रस लगाकर सिर धोने से रूसी दूर होती है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* आधी कटोरी दही में दो चम्मच बेसन मिलाकर बालों की जड़ में लेप करें। 20 मिनट बाद सिर धो लें। रूसी दूर होकर बाल चमक उठेंगे।
*बाल झड़ने पर* *प्रथम प्रयोगः* मुलहठी के चूर्ण को भांगरे के रस में पीसकर लेप करने से अथवा सुखाये हुए आँवलों के चूर्ण को नींबू के रस में मिलाकर लेप करने से बाल झड़ना बंद होकर बाल काले होते हैं।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* आवश्यकता से अधिक भावनात्मक दबाव के कारण बाल अधिक गिरते हैं। महिलाओं में एस्ट्रोजन हारमोन की कमी के कारण बाल अधिक गिरते हैं। भोजन में लौह तत्व व आयोडीन की कमी से भी बाल असमय गिरते हैं।
दही में सभी तत्त्व होते हैं जिनकी बालों को आवश्यकता रहती है। एक कप दही में पिसी हुई 8-10 काली मिर्च मिलाकर सिर धोने से सफाई अच्छी होती है। बाल मुलायम व काले रहते हैं एवं गिरने बन्द हो जाते हैं। कम-से-कम सप्ताह में एक बार इसी तरह बाल धोयें।
*गंजापन* *पहला प्रयोगः* गुंजा, हाथीदाँत की राख और रसवंती प्रत्येक 2 से 10 ग्राम का लेप करने से जिस जगह के बाल निकले होंगे वहाँ वापस उग जायेंगे।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* दही एवं नमक समान मात्रा में मिलाकर जहाँ-जहाँ गंजापन आ गया हो वहाँ रोज रात्रि को चार-पाँच मिनट मालिश करने से लाभ होता है।
*बाल सफेद होने पर* *पहला प्रयोगः* निबौली का तेल दो महीने तक लगाने एवं नाक में डालने से अथवा तुलसीके 10 से 20 ग्राम पत्तों के साथ उतने ही सूखे आँवले को पीसकर नींबू के रस में मिलाकर लगाने से बाल काले होते हैं।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* लोहभस्म, भांगरा, त्रिफला एवं काली मिट्टी – इन सबको एक महीने तक गन्ने के रस में रखकर लेप करने से, रोज रात्रि को बालों में गाय का घी लगाकर पैर के तलुए में गाय का घी काँसे की कटोरी से थोड़ी देर घिसने से तथा हाथ की आठों उँगलियों के नाखूनों को परस्पर एक-दूसरे से दो-तीन मिनट घिसने से सफेद बाल काले होते हैं।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* अल्पायु में सफेद बालों के लिए हाथी दाँत, आँवला एवं भृंगराज का तेल बनाकर सिर में डालें। घी गरम करके उसकी कुछ बूँदें नाक में टपकायें तथा दिन में दो बार त्रिफलाचूर्ण यष्टिचूर्ण के साथ लें। भोजन के बाद एक गिलास कुनकुने पानी में एक चम्मच घी डालकर पीयें तथा सर्वांगासन व जलनेति करें।
*बाल बढ़ाने के लिए* *पहला प्रयोगः* स्नान के समय तिल के पत्तों का रस लगाने से, मुलहठी, आँवला या भृंगराज का तेल लगाने से, करेले की जड़ अथवा मेथी को पानी में घिसकर लगाने से, निबौली का तेल लगाने से बाल बढ़ते हैं।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* बड़ की पुरानी जटाओं को नींबू के रस में घिसकर अच्छे से लेप करें। आधे घण्टे पश्चात् बाल धो डालें। फिर नारियल का तेल लगायें। ऐसा तीन दिन करने से बालों का झड़ना बंद होता है। बाल लंबे, काले तथा मजबूत होते हैं।
*सिर में जूँ एवं लीख* *पहला प्रयोगः* निबौली, सरसों अथवा माजूफल का तेल लगाने से अथवा अरीठे का फेन लगाने से जूँ और लीखें मर जाती हैं।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* तुलसी के पत्ते पीसकर सिर पर लगा लें। तदुपरांत सिर पर कपड़ा बाँध लें। सारी जुएँ मरकर कपड़े से चिपक जाएँगी। दो-तीन बार लगाने से ही सारी जुएँ साफ हो जायेंगी।
*बालों की मुलायमता* गोमूत्र सिर में लगाकर थोड़ी देर पश्चात् धो डालने से तथा सरसों के तेल की मालिश करने से बाल मुलायम होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सामान्य रोग
**आंतरिक गर्मी*

----------


## ravi chacha

*पहला प्रयोगः* नीम के पत्तों का 20 से 50 मि.ली. रस 5 से 20 ग्राम मिश्री मिलाकर सात दिन पीने से गर्मी मिटती है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* आम की अंतरछाल, गूलर की जड़ की छाल और बड़ के अंकुरों का 10 से 40 मि.ली. रस निकालकर उसमें 1 से 2 ग्राम जीरा और 5 से 20 ग्राम मिश्री डालकर पीने से सब प्रकार की गर्मी मिटती है।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* सौंफ, जीरा एवं मिश्री रात को भिगोकर सुबह छानकर खाली पेट पीने से शरीर की गर्मी दूर होती है।
*चौथा प्रयोगः* नींबू के रस में मिश्री डालकर शरबत पीने से भी गर्मी में राहत होती है।
*पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः* कच्चे आम के छिलके उतारकर उसे पानी में उबाल लें। तत्पश्चात् उसके गूदे को ठंडे पानी में मसल-मसलकर रस बना लें व नमक, जीरा, शक्कर आदि स्वादानुसार मिलाकर पीने से गर्मी में लाभ होता है।
*छठा प्रयोगः* गन्ने को चूसकर नियमित सेवन करने से पेट की गर्मी व हृदय की जलन दूर होती है।
*सातवाँ प्रयोगः* गर्मियों में सिरदर्द हो, लू लग जाये, आँखें लाल हो जायें तब अनार का शरबत गुणकारी सिद्ध होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तलुओं की जलन


पहला प्रयोगः तुकमरिया को भीगोकर पैर के तलुओं में बाँधें।


दूसरा प्रयोगः हाथ-पैर के तलुओं में यदि जलन होती हो तो लौकी को कद्दूकस करके उसकी पट्टी बाँधने से अथवा रस चुपड़ने से खूब ठंडक मिलती है।


गोखरू (कदर)- पैर अथवा हाथ में गोखरू होने पर उसे काटकर उसमें नीले थोथे का चूर्ण भर दें अथवा उबलते तेल का पोता रखने से गोखरू हमेशा के लिए मिट जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मोटापा


पहला प्रयोगः केवल सेवफल का ही आहार में सेवन करने से लाभ होता है।


दूसरा प्रयोगः अरनी के पत्तों का 20 से 50 मि.ली. रस दिन में तीन बार पीने से स्थूलता दूर होती है।


तीसरा प्रयोगः चंद्रप्रभावटी की 2-2 गोलियाँ रोज दो बार गोमूत्र के साथ लेने से एवं दूध-भात का भोजन करने से 'डनलप' जैसा शरीर भी घटकर छरहरा हो जायेगा।


चौथा प्रयोगः आरोग्यवर्धिनीवटी की 3-3 गोली दो बार लेने से व 2 से 5 ग्राम त्रिफला का रात में सेवन करने से भी मोटापा कम होता है। इस दौरान केवल मूँग, खाखरे, परमल का ही आहार लें। साथ में हल्का सा व्यायाम व योगासन करना चाहिए।


पाँचवाँ प्रयोगः एक गिलास कुनकुने पानी में आधे नींबू का रस, दस बूँद अदरक का रस एवं दस ग्राम शहद मिलाकर रोज सुबह नियमित रूप से पीने से मोटापे का नियंत्रण करना सहज हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वजन बढ़ाने हेतु*1 से 3 ग्राम अश्वगंधा चूर्ण को दूध के साथ लेने से तथा भोजन से पूर्व तथा बाद में दो-दो चम्मच घी खाने से वजन बढ़ता है।
*ऊँचाई बढ़ाने हेतु*1 से 2 ग्राम अश्वगंधा चूर्ण, 1 से 2 ग्राम काले तिल, 3 से 5 खजूर को 5 से 20 ग्राम गाय के घी में एक महीने तक खाने से लाभ होता है। साथ में पादपश्चिमोत्ताना  न, 'पुल्ल-अप्स' करने से एवं हाथ से शरीर झुलाने से ऊँचाई बढ़ती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वेदना


पहला प्रयोगः हाथ-पैर की पीड़ा में महानारायण तेल की मालिश करने से लाभ होता है।


दूसरा प्रयोगः शरीर की पसलियों, फेफड़ों, हृदय में पीड़ा हो या मार पड़ी हो तो पंचगुण तेल की मालिश करें।


तीसरा प्रयोगः धतूरे के 5 फूल को तिल के 100 ग्राम तेल में गर्म करके, तेल को छानकर उस तेल को लगाने से शरीर के किसी भी भाग की वेदना मिटती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*काँटा लगने पर*आकड़े का दूध लगाने से अपामार्ग की जड़ घिसकर लगाने से काँटा निकल जाता है।
*कुछ रोगों से बचाव**पहला प्रयोगः* ताँबे के सिक्के को पेट पर बाँधने से अथवा पपीते की जड़ को हाथ पैर में बाँधने से हैजा, प्लेग आदि महामारियों से बचाव आता है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* ताँबे के तार में रूद्राक्ष एवं पपीते की जड़ पिरोकर पहनने से अनेक प्राणघातक रोगों से बचाव होता है।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* गुडुच का शहद के साथ प्रयोग करने से तीनों (वात, पित्त एवं कफ जनित) रोगों से बचाव होता है।
*लू लगने पर*शक्कर के शर्बत में एक कागजी नींबू निचोड़कर पीने में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शराब का नशा**पहला प्रयोगः* 50 ग्राम अनार के दाने एवं 5 से 10 बिजौरे नींबू के अंदर की केसर खाने से शराब-दारू का नशा शांत होता है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* एक रूपये का भार (10 ग्राम) जितनी फिटकरी को पानी में घोलकर पिलाने से बेहोश शराबी भी होश में आ जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पैसे अथवा पैसे जैसी चीजें निगल जाने परः*एक दो नरम केले खाकर 12 घण्टे बाद जुलाब लेने से निगली हुई चीज दस्त द्वारा निकल जाती है।
*शरीर ठण्डा एवं नाड़ी की गति मंद होने पर*100 ग्राम पानी में 5 ग्राम लौंग का चूर्ण डालकर खूब उबालें। फिर उस पानी से मरीज के हाथ-पैर, तलुए, छाती, गर्दन पर अच्छी तरह मालिश करें। इससे शरीर में गर्मी आकर नाड़ी तेज होने लगेगी।
विशेष लाभ न होने पर पानी में सोंठ का चूर्ण डालकर इस्तेमाल करें अथवा केवल सोंठ का चूर्ण शरीर पर मलने से आधे मिनट में ही शरीर में गर्मी आ जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

विषैली वस्तु खाने पर या दवाई की प्रतिकूल असर होने पर


किसी दवा का प्रतिकूल असर (Side Effect) होने या कोई विषैली वस्तु खा लेने पर पानी में पालक उबालकर उस पानी में अदरक का थोड़ा-सा रस मिलाकर प्रभावित व्यक्ति को देने से तत्काल राहत मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*विद्युत का झटका*विद्युत के तार का स्पर्श हो जाने या वर्षा ऋतु में बिजनी गिरने के कारण यदि झटका लगा हो तो रोगी के चेहरे और माथे पर तुलसी का स्वरस मलें। इससे रोगी की मूर्च्छा दूर होती है। साथ में घी या तिल के तेल द्वारा शरीर की मालिश करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

अल्सरः


इस पेट व आँतों की बीमारी में एक माह तक केवल बकरी का दूध ही पियें। ताजा धारोष्ण दूध पी सकें तो बहुत अच्छा है। फिर भी न हो सके तो दूध गर्म करते समय उसमें दो चम्मच मुलहठी का चूर्ण एवं एक गिलास पानी डालें। पूरा पानी जल जाय तब तक उबालें। ऐसा दूध तीन बार पियें। प्रातःकाल 2 चम्मच हरड़े का चूर्ण एवं सायंकाल 2 चम्मच त्रिफला चूर्ण गर्म पानी के साथ लें।


एक माह के बाद दूध-चावल की खीर खायें एवं शुद्ध घी का सेवन करें। डेढ़ माह बाद दूध-रोटी खायें। 3 माह बाद नमक-मिर्च बिना की सब्जी खायें एवं साढ़े तीन माह बाद सामान्य आहार लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

कॉलराः


आम के दो तोला मौर (फूल) को पीसकर दही के साथ देने से कॉलरा में लाभ होता है।


भगंदरः खैर की छाल के 20 से 50 मि.ली. क्वाथ में भैंस का घी, वायवडिंग का 2 से 5 ग्राम चूर्ण तथा त्रिफला का चूर्ण 2 से 5 ग्राम मिलाकर नियमित सेवन करने से भगंदर मिटता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*कैंसर**पहला प्रयोगः* सुबह में पाँच तुलसी के पत्ते खायें। एक-एक घण्टे के अंतर से एक-एक पत्ता मुँह में रखें। 50 ग्राम ताजे दही में 10 ग्राम तुलसी का रस मिलाकर दिन में दो तीन बार लें।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* सफेद पुनर्नवा की 10 ग्राम जड़ एवं बरना की 10 ग्राम जड़ को 400 मि.ली. पानी में लेकर उसका 50 मि.ली. काढ़ा करके पीने से कैंसर की कच्ची गाँठें पिघल जाती हैं।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* हरड़, सेंधा नमक एवं धावई के फूल समान मात्रा में लेकर चूर्ण बनाकर 2 से 5 ग्राम चूर्ण शहद के साथ लेने से कैंसर में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हिस्टीरिया*काले मुँहवाले लंगूर की लीद इकट्ठी करके उसे छाया में सुखाकर उसका पाउडर बना लें। जब रोगी को हिस्टीरिया का दौरा पड़े तब उसके मुँह से झाग-फेन आदि ठीक से साफ करके चवन्नी भर (2.5 ग्राम) पाउडर में आठ से दस ग्राम तक अदरक का रस मिलाकर उसके गले में उतार दें। दूसरे दिन ठीक उसी समय रोगी को दौरा पड़े या न पड़े, यही उपचार फिर से करें। ऐसा निरंतर पाँच दिन तक करने से हिस्टीरिया में लाभ होता है।
*चेतावनीः* हिस्टीरिया व मिर्गी की ऐलोपैथिक दवाइयों लम्बे समय तक रहने से दिमाग के ज्ञानतंतु स्तब्ध एवं सुन्न होने की संभावना रहती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

विभिन्न रोगों के लिए औषधियों के नुस्खे


(1)   50 से 200 मि.ली. छाछ में जीरा और सेंधा नमक डालकर उसके साथ निर्गुण्डी के पत्तों का 20 से 50 मि.ली. रस पीने से वात रोगों से मुक्ति मिलती है।
(2)   रसवंती के साथ शहद मिलाकर लगाने से डिप्थिरिया, टॉन्सिल, गले के रोग, मुँह का पकना, भगंदर, गंडमाल आदि मिटते हैं।
(3)   मेथी की सब्जी का नियमित सेवन करने से अथवा उसका दो-दो चम्मच रस दिन में दो बार पीने से शरीर में कोई रोग नहीं होता।  
(4)   असगंध का चूर्ण, गुडुच का चूर्ण एवं गुडुच का सत्व 1-1 तोला लेकर उसमें घी-शहद (विषम-मात्रा) में मिलाकर दो महीने तक (शिशिर ऋतु में) में खाने से कमजोरी दूर होकर सब रोग नष्ट हो जाते हैं।   
(5)   स्वच्छ पानी को उबालकर आधा कर दें। ऐसा पानी बुखार, कफ, श्वास, पित्तदोष, वायु, आमदोष तथा मेद का नाशक है। 
(6)   प्रतिदिन प्रातःकाल 1 से 3 ग्राम हरड़ के सेवन से हर प्रकार के रोग से बचाव होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*महात्मा प्रयोगः* हरड़ का पाँच तोला चूर्ण एवं सोंठ का ढाई तोला चूर्ण लेकर उसमें आवश्यकतानुसार गुड़ मिलाकर चने जितनी गोली बनायें। रात्रि को सोते समय 3 से 6 गोली पानी के साथ लें। जब जरूरत पड़े तब तमाम रोगों से उपयोग किया जा सकता है। यह कब्जियत को मिटाकर साफ दस्त लाती है।


*कल्याण अमृत बिन्दुः* कपूर, इजमेन्ट के फूल(क्रिस्टल मेन्थल), अजवाइन के फूल तीनों समान मात्रा में लेकर शीशी में डाल दें। तीनों मिलकर पानी बन जायेंगे। शीशी के ऊपर कार्क लगाकर फिर बंद कर दें ताकि दवा उड़ न जाये। इस दवा की 2 से 5 बूँद दिन में 3 से 4 बार पानी के साथ देने से कॉलरा, दस्त, मंदाग्नि, अरूचि, पेट का दर्द, वमन आदि मिटता है। दाँत अथवा दाढ़ के दर्द में इसमें रूई का फाहा भीगोकर लगायें। सिर अथवा बदनदर्द में इस दवा को तेल में मिलाकर मालिश करें। सर्दी-खाँसी होने पर थोड़ी सी दवा ललाट एवं नाक पर लगायें। छाती के दर्द में छाती पर लगायें। यह दवा सफर में साथ रखने से डॉक्टर का काम करती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

गेहूँ के ज्वारेः एक अनुपम औषधि


गेहूँ के बोने पर जो एक ही पत्ता उगकर ऊपर आता है उसे ज्वारा कहा जाता है। नवरात्रि आदि उत्सवों में यह घर-घर में छोटे-छोटे मिट्टी के पात्रों में मिट्टी डालकर बोया जाता है।
गेहूँ के ज्वारे का रस, प्रकृति के गर्भ में छिपी औषधियों के अक्षय भंडार में से मानव को प्राप्त एक अनुपम भेंट है। शरीर के आरोग्यार्थ यह रस इतना अधिक उपयोगी सिद्ध हुआ है कि विदेशी जीववैज्ञानिकों ने इसे 'हरा लहू' (Green Blood) कहकर सम्मानित किया है। डॉ. एन. विगमोर नामक एक विदेशी महिला ने गेहूँ के कोमल ज्वारों के रस से अनेक असाध्य रोगों को मिटाने के सफल प्रयोग किये हैं। उपरोक्त ज्वारों के रस द्वारा उपचार से 350 से अधिक रोग मिटाने के आश्चर्यजनक परिणाम देखने में आये हैं। जीव-वनस्पति शास्त्र में यह प्रयोग बहुत मूल्यवान है।
गेहूँ के ज्वारों के रस में रोगों के उन्मूलन की एक विचित्र शक्ति विद्यमान है। शरीर के लिए यह एक शक्तिशाली टॉनिक है। इसमें प्राकृतिक रूप से कार्बोहाईड्रेट आदि सभी विटामिन, क्षार एवं श्रेष्ठ प्रोटीन उपस्थित हैं। इसके सेवन से असंख्य लोगों को विभिन्न प्रकार के रोगों से मुक्ति मिली है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*उदाहरणार्थः

*मूत्राशय की पथरी, हृदयरोग, डायबिटीज, पायरिया एवं दाँत के अन्य रोग, पीलिया, लकवा, दमा, पेट दुखना, पाचन क्रिया की दुर्बलता, अपच, गैस, विटामिन ए, बी आदि के अभावोत्पन्न रोग, जोड़ों में सूजन, गठिया, संधिशोथ, त्वचासंवेदनशीलता (स्किन एलर्जी) सम्बन्धी बारह वर्ष पुराने रोग, आँखों का दौर्बल्य, केशों का श्वेत होकर झड़ जाना, चोट लगे घाव तथा जली त्वचा सम्बन्धी सभी रोग।
हजारों रोगियों एवं निरोगियों ने भी अपनी दैनिक खुराकों में बिना किसी प्रकार के हेर-फेर किये गेहूँ के ज्वारों के रस से बहुत थोड़े समय में चमत्कारिक लाभ प्राप्त किये हैं। ये अपना अनुभव बताते हैं कि ज्वारों के रस से आँख, दाँत और केशों को बहुत लाभ पहुँचता है। कब्जी मिट जाती है, अत्यधिक कार्यशक्ति आती है और थकान नहीं होती।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गेहूँ के ज्वारे उगाने की विधि*मिट्टी के नये खप्पर, कुंडे या सकोरे लें। उनमें खाद मिली मिट्टी लें। रासायनिक खाद का उपयोग बिलकुल न करें। पहले दिन कुंडे की सारी मिट्टी ढँक जाये इतने गेहूँ बोयें। पानी डालकर कुंडों को छाया में रखें। सूर्य की धूप कुंडों को अधिक या सीधी न लग पाये इसका ध्यान रखें।
इसी प्रकार दूसरे दिन दूसरा कुंडा या मिट्टी का खप्पर बोयें और प्रतिदिन एक बढ़ाते हुए नौवें दिन नौवां कुंडा बोयें। सभी कुंडों को प्रतिदिन पानी दें। नौवें दिन पहले कुंडे में उगे गेहूँ काटकर उपयोग में लें। खाली हो चुके कुंडे में फिर से गेहूँ उगा दें। इसी प्रकार दूसरे दिन दूसरा, तीसरे दिन तीसरा करते चक्र चलाते जायें। इस प्रक्रिया में भूलकर भी प्लास्टिक के बर्तनों का उपयोग कदापि न करें।
प्रत्येक कुटुम्ब अपने लिए सदैव के उपयोगार्थ 10, 20, 30 अथवा इससे भी अधिक कुंडे रख सकता है। प्रतिदिन व्यक्ति के उपयोग अनुसार एक, दो या अधिक कुंडे में गेहूँ बोते रहें। मध्याह्न के सूर्य की सख्त धूप न लगे परन्तु प्रातः अथवा सायंकाल का मंद ताप लगे ऐसे स्थान में कुंडों को रखें।
सामान्यतया आठ-दस दिन नें गेहूँ के ज्वारे पाँच से सात इंच तक ऊँचे हो जायेंगे। ऐसे ज्वारों में अधिक से अधिक गुण होते हैं। ज्यो-ज्यों ज्वारे सात इंच से अधिक बड़े होते जायेंगे त्यों-त्यों उनके गुण कम होते जायेंगे। अतः उनका पूरा-पूरा लाभ लेने के लिए सात इंच तक बड़े होते ही उनका उपयोग कर लेना चाहिए।
ज्वारों की मिट्टी के धरातल से कैंची द्वारा काट लें अथवा उन्हें समूल खींचकर उपयोग में ले सकते हैं। खाली हो चुके कुंडे में फिर से गेहूँ बो दीजिये। इस प्रकार प्रत्येक दिन गेहूँ बोना चालू रखें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बनाने की विधि*जब समय अनुकूल हो तभी ज्वारे काटें। काटते ही तुरन्त धो डालें। धोते ही उन्हें कूटें। कूटते ही उन्हें कपड़े से छान लें।
इसी प्रकार उसी ज्वारे को तीन बार कूट-कूट कर रस निकालने से अधिकाधिक रस प्राप्त होगा। चटनी बनाने अथवा रस निकालने की मशीनों आदि से भी रस निकाला जा सकता है। रस को निकालने के बाद विलम्ब किये बिना तुरन्त ही उसे धीरे-धीरें पियें। किसी सशक्त अनिवार्य कारण के अतिररिक्त एक क्षण भी उसको पड़ा न रहने दें, कारण कि उसका गुण प्रतिक्षण घटने लगता है और तीन घंटे में तो उसमें से पोषक तत्व ही नष्ट हो जाता है। प्रातःकाल खाली पेट यह रस पीने से अधिक लाभ होता है।
दिन में किसी भी समय ज्वारों का रस पिया जा सकता है। परन्तु रस लेने के आधा घंटा पहले और लेने के आधे घंटे बाद तक कुछ भी खाना-पीना न चाहिए। आरंभ में कइयों को यह रस पीने के बाद उबकाई आती है, उलटी हो जाती है अथवा सर्दी हो जाती है। परंतु इससे घबराना न चाहिए। शरीर में कितने ही विष एकत्रित हो चुके हैं यह प्रतिक्रिया इसकी निशानी है। सर्दी, दस्त अथवा उलटी होने से शरीर में एकत्रित हुए वे विष निकल जायेंगे।
ज्वारों का रस निकालते समय मधु, अदरक, नागरबेल के पान (खाने के पान) भी डाले जा सकते हैं। इससे स्वाद और गुण का वर्धन होगा और उबकाई नहीं आयेगी। विशेषतया यह बात ध्यान में रख लें कि ज्वारों के रस में नमक अथवा नींबू का रस तो कदापि न डालें।
रस निकालने की सुविधा न हो तो ज्वारे चबाकर भी खाये जा सकते हैं। इससे दाँत मसूढ़े मजबूत होंगे। मुख से यदि दुर्गन्ध आती हो तो दिन में तीन बार थोड़े-थोड़े ज्वारे चबाने से दूर हो जाती है। दिन में दो या तीन बार ज्वारों का रस लीजिये।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रामबाण इलाज*अमेरिका में जीवन और मरण के बीच जूझते रोगियों को प्रतिदिन चार बड़े गिलास भरकर ज्वारों का रस दिया जाता है। जीवन की आशा ही जिन रोगियों ने छोड़ दी उन रोगियों को भी तीन दिन या उससे भी कम समय में चमत्कारिक लाभ होता देखा गया है। ज्वारे के रस से रोगी को जब इतना लाभ होता है, तब नीरोग व्यक्ति ले तो कितना अधिक लाभ होगा?

----------


## ravi chacha

सस्ता और सर्वोत्तमः


ज्वारों का रस दूध, दही और मांस से अनेक गुना अधिक गुणकारी है। दूध और मांस में भी जो नहीं है उससे अधिक इस ज्वारे के रस में है। इसके बावजूद दूध, दही और मांस से बहुत सस्ता है। घर में उगाने पर सदैव सुलभ है। गरीब से गरीब व्यक्ति भी इस रस का उपयोग करके अपना खोया स्वास्थ्य फिर से प्राप्त कर सकता है। गरीबों के लिए यह ईश्वरीय आशीर्वाद है। नवजात शिशु से लेकर घर के छोटे-बड़े, अबालवृद्ध सभी ज्वारे के रस का सेवन कर सकते हैं। नवजात शिशु को प्रतिदिन पाँच बूँद दी जा सकती है।


ज्वारे के रस में लगभग समस्त क्षार और विटामिन उपलब्ध हैं। इसी कारण से शरीर मे जो कुछ भी अभाव हो उसकी पूर्ति ज्वारे के रस द्वारा आश्चर्यजनक रूप से हो जाती है। इसके द्वारा प्रत्येक ऋतु में नियमित रूप से प्राणवायु, खनिज, विटामिन, क्षार और शरीरविज्ञान में बताये गये कोषों को जीवित रखने से लिए आवश्यक सभी तत्त्व प्राप्त किये जा सकते हैं।


डॉक्टर की सहायता के बिना गेहूँ के ज्वारों का प्रयोग आरंभ करो और खोखले हो चुके शरीर को मात्र तीन सप्ताह में ही ताजा, स्फूर्तिशील एवं तरावटदार बना दो।


आश्रम में ज्वारों के रस के सेवन के प्रयोग किये गये हैं। कैंसर जैसे असाध्य रोग मिटे हैं। शरीर ताम्रवर्णी और पुष्ट होते पाये गये हैं।


आरोग्यता के लिए भाँति-भाँति की दवाइयों में पानी की तरह पैसे बहाना करें। इस सस्ते, सुलभ तथापि अति मूल्यवान प्राकृतिक अमृत का सेवन करें और अपने तथा कुटुंब के स्वास्थ्य को बनाये रखकर सुखी रहें।

----------


## ravi chacha

शक्कर-नमकः कितने खतरनाक!

वैज्ञानिक तकनीक के विकास के पूर्व कहीं भी शक्कर खाद्य पदार्थों में प्रयुक्त नहीं की जाती थी। मीठे फलों अथवा शर्करायुक्त पदार्थों की शर्करा कम-से-कम रूपान्तरित कर उपयुक्त मात्रा में प्रयुक्त की जाती थी। इसी कारण पुराने लोग दीर्घजीवी तथा जीवन के अंतिम क्षणों तक कार्यसक्षम बने रहते थे।


आजकल लोगों में भ्रांति बैठ गई है कि सफेद चीनी खाना सभ्य लोगों की निशानी है तथा गुड़, शीरा आदि सस्ते शर्करायुक्त खाद्य पदार्थ गरीबों के लिए हैं। यही कारण है कि अधिकांशतः उच्च या मध्यम वर्ग के लोगों में ही मधुमेह रोग पाया जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्वेत चीनी शरीर को कोई पोषक तत्त्व नहीं देती अपितु उसके पाचन के लिए शरीर को शक्ति खर्चनी पड़ती है और बदले में शक्ति का भण्डार शून्य होता है। उलटे वह शरीर के तत्वों का शोषण करके महत्व के तत्वों का नाश करती है। सफेद चीनी इन्स्युलिन बनाने वाली ग्रंथि पर ऐसा प्रभाव डालती है कि उसमें से इन्स्युलिन बनाने की शक्ति नष्ट हो जाती है। फलस्वरूप मधुप्रमेह जैसे रोग होते हैं।
शरीर में ऊर्जा के लिए कार्बोहाइड्रेटस में शर्करा का योगदान प्रमुख है लेकिन इसका मतलब यह नहीं कि परिष्कृत शक्कर का ही उपयोग करें। शक्कर एक धीमा एवं श्वेत विष (Slow and White Poison) है जो लोग गुड़ छोड़कर शक्कर खा रहे हैं उनके स्वास्थ्य में भी निरन्तर गिरावट आई है ऐसी एक सर्वेक्षण रिपोर्ट है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रिटेन के प्रोफेसर ज्होन युडकीन चीनी को श्वेत विष कहते हैं। उन्होंने सिद्ध किया है कि शारीरिक दृष्टि से चीनी की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है। मनुष्य जितना दूध, फल, अनाज और शाकभाजी उपयोग में लेता है उससे शरीर को जितनी चाहिए उतनी शक्कर मिल जाती है। बहुत से लोग ऐसा मानते हैं कि चीनी से त्वरित शक्ति मिलती है परन्तु यह बात बिल्कुल भ्रमजनित मान्यता है, वास्तविकता से बहुत दूर है।


चीनी में मात्र मिठास है और विटामिन की दृष्टि से यह मात्र कचरा ही है। चीनी खाने से रक्त में कोलेस्टरोल बढ़ जाता है जिसके कारण रक्तवाहिनियों की दीवारें मोटी हो जाती हैं। इस कारण से रक्तदबाव तथा हृदय रोग की शिकायत उठ खड़ी होती है। एक जापानी डॉक्टर ने 20 देशों से खोजकर यह बताया था कि दक्षिणी अफ्रीका में हब्शी लोगों में एवं मासाई और सुम्बरू जाति के लोगों में हृदयरोग का नामोनिशान भी नहीं, कारण कि वे लोग चीनी बिल्कुल नहीं खाते।

----------


## ravi chacha

अत्यधिक चीनी खाने से हाईपोग्लुकेमिया नामक रोग होता है जिसके कारण दुर्बलता लगती है, झूठी भूख लगती है, काँपकर रोगी कभी बेहोश हो जाता है। चीनी के पचते समय एसिड उत्पन्न होता है जिसके कारण पेट और छोटी अँतड़ी में एक प्रकार की जलन होती है। कूटे हुए पदार्थ बीस प्रतिशत अधिक एसिडिटी करते हैं। चीनी खानेवाले बालक के दाँत में एसिड और बेक्टेरिया उत्पन्न होकर दाँतों को हानि पहुँचाते हैं। चमड़ी के रोग भी चीनी के कारण ही होते हैं। अमेरिका के डॉ. हेनिंग्ट ने शोध की है कि चॉकलेट में निहित टायरामीन नामक पदार्थ सिरदर्द पैदा करता है। चीनी और चॉकलेट आधाशीशी का दर्द उत्पन्न करती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अतः बच्चों को पीपरमेंट-गोली, चॉकलेट आदि शक्करयुक्त पदार्थों से दूर रखने की सलाह दी जाती है। अमेरिका में 98 प्रतिशत बच्चों को दाँतों का रोग है जिसमें शक्कर तथा इससे बने पदार्थ जिम्मेदार माने जाते हैं।


परिष्कृतिकरण के कारण शक्कर में किसी प्रकार के खनिज, लवण, विटामिन्स या एंजाइम्स शेष नहीं रह जाते। जिससे उसके निरन्तर प्रयोग से अनेक प्रकार की बीमारियाँ एवं विकृतियाँ पनपने लगती हैं।


अधिक शक्कर अथवा मीठा खाने से शरीर में कैल्शियम तथा फासफोरस का संतुलन बिगड़ता है जो सामान्यतया 5 और 2 के अनुपात में होता है। शक्कर पचाने के लिए शरीर में कैल्शियम की आवश्यकता होती है तथा इसकी कमी से आर्थराइटिस, कैंसर, वायरस संक्रमण आदि रोगों की संभावना बढ़ जाती है। अधिक मीठा खाने से शरीर के पाचन तंत्र में विटामिन बी काम्पलेक्स की कमी होने लगती है जो अपच, अजीर्ण, चर्मरोग, हृदयरोग, कोलाइटिस, स्नायुतन्त्र संबंधी बीमारियों की वृद्धि में सहायक होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शक्कर के अधिक सेवन से लीवर में ग्लाइकोजिन की मात्रा घटती है जिससे थकान, उद्वग्निता, घबराहट, सिरदर्द, दमा, डायबिटीज आदि विविध व्याधियाँ घेरकर असमय ही काल के गाल में ले जाती हैं।
लन्दन मेडिकल कॉलेज के प्रसिद्ध हृदयरोग विशेषज्ञ डॉ. लुईकिन अधिकांश हृदयरोग के लिए शक्कर को उत्तरदायी मानते हैं। वे शरीर की ऊर्जाप्राप्ति के लिए गुड़, खजूर, मुनक्का, अंगूर, शहद,आम, केला, मोसम्मी, खरबूजा, पपीता, गन्ना, शकरकंद आदि लेने का सुझाव देते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*चीनी के संबंध में वैज्ञानिकों के मत*"हृदयरोग के लिए चर्बी जितनी ही जिम्मेदार चीनी है। कॉफी पीने वाले को कॉफी इतनी हानिकारक नहीं जितनी उसमें चीनी हानि करती है।"
*प्रो. ज्होन युडकीन**,* *लंदन।*
"श्वेत चीनी एक प्रकार का  नशा है और शरीर पर वह गहरा गंभीर प्रभाव डालता है।"
*प्रो. लिडा क्लार्क*
"सफेद चीनी को चमकदार बनाने की क्रिया में चूना, कार्बन डायोक्साइड, कैल्शियम, फास्फेट, फास्फोरिक एसिड, अल्ट्रामरिन ब्लू तथा पशुओं की हड्डियों का चूर्ण उपयोग में लिया जाता है। चीनी को इतना गर्म किया जाता है कि प्रोटीन नष्ट हो जाता है। अमृत मिटकर विष बन जाता है।
सफेद चीनी लाल मिर्च से भी अधिक हानिकारक है। उससे वीर्य पानी सा पतला होकर स्वप्नदोष, रक्तदबाव, प्रमेह और मूत्रविकार का जन्म होता है। वीर्यदोष से ग्रस्त पुरुष और प्रदररोग से ग्रस्त महिलाएँ चीनी का त्याग करके अदभुत लाभ उठाती हैं।"
*डॉ. सुरेन्द्र प्रसाद*
"भोजन में से चीनी को निकाले बिना दाँतों के रोग कभी न मिट सकेंगे।"
*डॉ. फिलिप**,* *मिचिगन विश्वविद्यालय*
"बालक के साथ दुर्व्यवहार करने वाला माता-पिता को यदि दण्ड देना उचित समझा जाता हो तो बच्चों को चीनी और चीनी से बनी मिठाइयाँ तथा आइसक्रीम खिलाने वाले माता पिता को जेल मे ही डाल दिना चाहिए।"

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रकृति के कुछ अनमोल उपहार


तुलसी


तुलसी को विष्णुप्रिया कहा जाता है। हिन्दुओं के प्रत्येक शुभ कार्य में, भगवान के प्रसाद में तुलसीदल का प्रयोग होता ही है। जहाँ तुलसी के पौधे अत्यधिक मात्रा में होते हैं, वहाँ की हवा शुद्ध और पवित्र रहती है। तुलसी के पत्तों में एक विशिष्ट तेल होता है जो कीटाणुयुक्त वायु को शुद्ध करता है। मलेरिया के कीटाणुओं का नाश होता है। तुलसी के पास बैठकर प्राणायाम करने से कीटाणुओं का नाश होकर शरीर में बल, बुद्धि और ओज की वृद्धि होती है। प्रातः खाली पेट तुलसी का रस और पानी पी लिया जाये तो बल, तेज और यादशक्ति में वृद्धि होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुलसी में एक विशिष्ट क्षार होता है। जिसके मुँह में से दुर्गन्ध आती हो वह व्यक्ति यदि तुलसी के थोड़े बहुत पत्ते नित्य ही खाये तो उसकी दूर्गन्ध दूर हो जाती है, मन-वाणी वश में रहते हैं। तुलसी का तो स्पर्श और दर्शन भी लाभदायी है। भगवान विष्णु को तीन चीजें अति प्रिय हैं- भगवान शंकर, तुलसी और आँवला। तुलसी की पूजा अपने देश में होती है उसका कारण उसकी सर्वाधिक गुणवत्ता है।
तुलसी शरीर की विद्युत को बनाये रखती है। तुलसी की माला धारण करने वाले को बहुत से रोगों से मुक्ति मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुलसीदल एक उत्कृष्ट रसायन है। वह गर्म और त्रिदोषनाशक है। रक्तविकार, ज्वर, वायु, खाँसी, कृमि-निवारक है तथा हृदय के लिए हितकारक है। सफेद तुलसी के सेवन से त्वचा, मांस और हड्डियों के रोग दूर होते हैं। काली तुलसी के सेवन से सफेद दाग दूर होते हैं। तुलसी की जड़ और पत्ते ज्वर में उपयोगी हैं। वीर्यदोष में बीज उत्तम है। तुलसी की चाय पीने से ज्वर, आलस, सुस्ती तथा वात-पित्त विकार दूर होते हैं, भूख बढ़ती है। तुलसी की चाय में तुलसीदल, सोंफ, इलायची, पुदीना, सोंठ, काली मिर्च, ब्राह्मी, दालचीनी आदि का समावेश किया जा सकता है। तुलसी, काली मिर्च एवं शहद का सम्मिश्रण कर गोलियाँ बनाकर 1-1 ग्राम सुबह, दोपहर, शाम व रात्रि में लेने से ज्वर दूर हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुलसी सौन्दर्यवर्धक है, रक्त शोधक है। सुबह-शाम तुलसी का रस और नींबू का रस साथ मिलाकर चेहरे पर घिसने से काले दाग दूर होते हैं और सुन्दरता बढ़ती है। तुलसी के पत्ते खाकर दूध नहीं पीना चाहिए। मलेरिया के ज्वर में तुलसी उपयोगी है। ज्वर, खाँसी, श्वास के रोग में तुलसी का रस 3 ग्राम, अदरक का रस 3 ग्राम और एक चम्मच शहद लेने से लाभ होता है। इससे कफ निकलकर श्वास ठीक होता है। तुलसी के रस से जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त होती है। तुलसी कृमिनाशक है। तुलसी के रस में नमक डालकर नाक में बूँदें डालने से मूर्च्छा हटती है। हिचकी रुकती है। तुलसी किडनी की कार्यशक्ति को बढ़ाती है। रक्त में स्थित कोलेस्टरोल को नियमित करती हैं। नित्य सेवन से एसिडिटी मिट जाती है, स्नायुओं का दर्द, सर्दी-जुकाम, मेदवृद्धि, मासिक सम्बन्धी रोग, दुःख, बच्चों के रोग, विशेषकर सर्दी, कफ, दस्त, उल्टी आदि में लाभ करती है। हृदयरोग में आश्चर्यजनक लाभ करती है। अँतड़ियों के रोगों के लिए तो तुलसी रामबाण है।

----------


## ravi chacha

फ्रेन्च डॉक्टर विक्टर रेसीन ने कहा हैः "तुलसी एक अदभुत औषधि (Wonder Drug) है। तुलसी पर किये गये प्रयोगों ने सिद्ध कर दिया है कि ब्लडप्रेशर के नियमन, पाचनतंत्र के नियमन, रक्तकणों की बढ़ौती एवं मानसिक रोगों मे तुलसी अत्यंत लाभकारी है। मलेरिया तथा अन्य प्रकार के बुखारों में तुलसी अत्यंत उपयोगी सिद्ध हुई है।"


तुलसी रोग तो दूर करती ही है, तदुपरांत ब्रह्मचर्य की रक्षा में एवं यादशक्ति बढ़ाने में भी अनुपम सहायता करती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

नींबू का रस


शरीर मे जो अम्लता (खटाई) का विष उत्पन्न होता है, नींबू उसको नष्ट करता है। नींबू में स्थित पोटेशियम अम्ल विषों को नष्ट करने का कार्य करता है। प्रचुर मात्रा में स्थित विटामिन 'सी' शरीर की रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति बढ़ाता है और स्कर्वी के रोगों में उपयोगी है। नींबू हृदय को स्वस्थ रखता है। हृदय के रोगों में अंगूर से भी अधिक लाभ करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

नींबू प्रतिअम्लक है। अन्य फलों की तुलना में इसमें क्षारीयता का प्रमाण अधिक है। नींबू का रस जंतुनाशक है। दोषी आहार-विहार के कारण शरीर में यूरिक एसिड बनता है। उसका नाश करने के लिए प्रातः खाली पेट में गर्म पानी नींबू का रस लेना चाहिए। अदरक का रस भी उपयोगी है। पेशाब द्वारा नींबू यूरिक ऐसिड को निकालता है। साथ-साथ कब्ज, पेशाब में जलन, लहू में खराबी, मंदाग्नि,रक्तविका   और त्वचा के रोगों के लिए तो यह अक्सीर इलाज है। नींबू के रस से दाँत और मसूढ़ों की अच्छी सफाई होती है। पायरिया और मुख की दुर्गन्ध को वह दूर कर देता है। यकृत की शुद्धि के लिए नींबू अक्सीर है। नींबू का साईट्रिक ऐसिड भी यूरिक एसिड का नाश करता है। अजीर्ण, छाती में जलन, संग्रहणी, कालेरा, कफ, सर्दी, श्वास आदि में औषधि का काम करता है। नींबू के रस में टाइफाईड के जंतुओं का तुरन्त नाश होता है। खाली पेट नींबू का रस अनुपयोगी विषैला एसिड पैदा करने वाले कृमि का नाश करता है। नींबू के सेवन से पित्त शांत होता है। मुँह में से पड़ती लार बंद होती है। डॉ. रेडीमेलर लिखते हैं कि थोड़े ही दिनों तक नींबू के सेवन से नींबू के रक्तशोधक गुण का पता चल जाता है। रक्तशुद्धि होते ही शरीर में खूब ताजगी महसूस होती है। लहू में से विषैले तत्त्वों का नाश होते ही शरीर की मांसपेशियों को नया बल मिलता है। नींबू समस्त शरीर की सफाई करता है। आँखों का तेज बढ़ाता है। जिन कुटुम्बों में लोग प्रतिदिन एक नींबू का उपयोग करते हैं, वहाँ प्रत्येक स्वस्थ, सुखी और प्रसन्न रहते हैं।
गर्म पानी में नींबू का रस शहद मिलाकर लेने से सर्दी, कफ, इन्फलुएन्जा आदि में पूरी राहत मिलती है। नींबू, शहद का पानी लेते रहकर लम्बे समय तक उपवास द्वारा चिकित्सा हो सकती है।
*सावधानीः* कफ, खाँसी,  दमा, शरीर में दर्द के स्थायी रोगियों को नींबू नहीं लेनी चाहिए। रक्त का निम्न दबाव, सिरदर्द आदि में नींबू हानिकारक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मधु (शहद)


मधु प्रकृति द्वारा मनुष्य को उत्तम भेंट है जो पंचामृत में से एक अमृत है। मधु आयुर्वेद में अधिकांश भाग की दवाइयों के लिए श्रेष्ठ अनुपान है। प्राकृतिक रूप से मधु में विपुल राशि में शर्करा होती है। मधु तुरन्त शक्ति और गर्मी देकर मांसपेशियों को बल प्रदान करता है। रात में एक चम्मच शहद पानी के साथ लेने से नींद ठीक से आ जाती है। पेट साफ होता है। खाली पेट मधु और नींबू का शरबत भूख लगाता है।


मधु जीवाणुओं का नाश करता है। टाइफाईड और क्षय के रोगियों के लिए भी मधु उत्तम है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हजारों वर्षों तक भी मधु बिगड़ता नहीं। मधु बच्चों के विकास मे बहुत उपयोगी है। यदि बालक को प्रारंभिक नौ महीने मधु दिया जाये तो उसे छाती के रोग कभी न होंगे। मधु से अँतड़ियों में उपयोगी एसिकोकलिस जीवाणुओं की वृद्धि होती है। मधु दुर्बल और सगर्भा स्त्रियों के लिए श्रेष्ठ पोषणदाता आहार है। मधु दीर्घायुदाता है। रशिया के जीवशास्त्री निकोलाइना सिलिव प्रयोगों के अंत में कहते हैं कि रशिया के 200 शत-आयुषी लोगों का धंधा मधुमक्खी के छत्ते तोड़ना है और मधु ही उनका मुख्य आहार भी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दुर्बलता दूर करके शक्ति बढ़ाने के लिए मधु जैसी गुणकारी वस्तु विश्व में अन्य कोई नहीं है। मधु शरीर की मांसपेशियों को शक्ति देता है। अतः अविराम कार्य करने वाली सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण मांसपेशी हृदय के लिए मधु अत्यंत उपयोगी है। मधु से मंदाग्नि दूर होक भूख लगती है। वीर्य की वृद्धि होती है। आबालवृद्ध सबके लिए मधु हितावह है। बालकों को जन्मते ही दिया जा सके ऐसा एकमात्र भोजन मधु है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मधु के खनिज तत्त्व रक्तनिहित लाल कणों की वृद्धि में सहायक बनते हैं। गर्भवती और प्रसूता माता को भी बालक के हितार्थ शहद का सेवन करना चाहिए। रोगी और कमजोर को मधु शक्ति देता है। शारीरिक परिश्रम करनेवालों को यह शक्ति देता है कारण कि उसे पचाने में शक्ति लगानी नहीं पड़ती  और शक्ति का भंडार मिलता है। मधु के इन गुणों का कारण वह पंचमहाभूत का सार है। अंतिम रस है। मधु उत्तम स्वास्थ्यवर्धक है और साथ-साथ शरीर के रंग को निखारने का, त्वचा को कोमल बनाने का और सुन्दरता बढ़ाने का काम भी करता है। चेहरे और शरीर पर यदि शहद की मालिश की जाये तो सौन्दर्य अक्षय बनता है। अच्छे साबुनों में मधु का उपयोग भी होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मधु, नींबू, बेसन और पानी का मिश्रण चेहरे पर मलकर स्नान करने से चेहरा आकर्षक और सुन्दर बनता है। मधु के सेवन से कंठ मधुर, सुरीला और वाणी मीठी बनती है। दैवी गुणों की वृद्धि होती है। मानव विवेकपूर्ण और चारित्र्यवान बनता है।


मधु शरीर-मन-हृदय का दौर्बल्य, दम, अजीर्ण, कब्ज, कफ, खाँसी, वीर्यदोष, अनिद्रा, थकान, वायुविकार तथा अन्य असंख्य रोगों में रामबाण दवाई है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मधु हरेक खाद्य पदार्थ के साथ ले सकते हैं। धारोष्ण दूध (एकदम ताजा निकाला हुआ) और फलों के रस में मधु ले सकते हैं। मधु ठंडे पानी में लेना हितावह है। मधु गरम नहीं करना चाहिए। मछली, मधु और दूध साथ में खाने से कफेद कोढ़ होता है। कमलबीज, मूली, मांस के साथ मधु लेना वर्जित है। मधु और बारिस का पानी सममात्रा में नहीं पीना चाहिए। तदुपरांत घी, तेल जैसी चर्बीयुक्त पदार्थों के साथ मधु समान मात्रा में लेना विष के समान होता है। बोतलों में पैक लैबोरेटरी में पास कराया हुआ कृत्रिम मधु जो दुकानों पर बिकता है वह उतना फायदा नहीं करता जितना असली मधु से होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

केलाः सामान्यतः लोगों में ऐसी मान्यता है कि केला जल्दी से नहीं पचता और कब्ज करता है। जो केला पूरी तरह नहीं पका हो उसके खाने का ऐसा परिणाम होता है। जिस केले के छिलके पर काला दाग आ गया हो और गुच्छे को पकड़कर ऊपर उठाते ही उसमें से केला टूटकर नीचे गिर जाये तो उस केले को ठीक के पका हुआ मानिए। ऐसे केले ज्यादा भारी नहीं होते।


नियमित रूप से केले का उपयोग करने से शरीर में मांस और लहू की वृद्धि होती है। शरीर सशक्त बनता है। एशिया में जिम्नास्टिक स्वर्णपदक विजेता चीनी खिलाड़ी लिनिंग का व्यक्तिगत मत है कि उसकी सफलता का रहस्य केला है। किसी भी स्पर्धा में उतरने से पहले वह छः केले खाता है। चीन के अन्य खिलाड़ियों की भी प्रिय खुराक केला है। वजन बढ़ाने के लिए भी केले वरदान स्वरूप हैं। नियमित व्यायाम करने वालों के लिए केले का प्रयोग लाभदायक है। कफ, कब्ज एवं मोटापे के रोगी को केला नहीं खाना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

पृथ्वी पर का अमृतः गाय का दूध


गाय का दूध पृथ्वी पर सर्वोत्तम आहार है। उसे मृत्युलोक का अमृत कहा गया है। मनुष्य की शक्ति एवं बल को बढ़ाने वाला गाय का दूध जैसा दूसरा कोई श्रेष्ठ पदार्थ इस त्रिलोकी में नहीं है। पंचामृत बनाने में इसका उपयोग होता है।


गाय का दूध पीला होता है और सोने जैसे गुणों से युक्त होता है।


केवल गाय के दूध में ही विटामिन ए होता है, किसी अन्य पशु के दूध में नहीं।


गाय का दूध, जीर्णज्वर, मानसिक रोगों, मूर्च्छा, भ्रम, संग्रहणी, पांडुरोग, दाह, तृषा, हृदयरोग, शूल, गुल्म, रक्तपित्त, योनिरोग आदि में श्रेष्ठ है।


प्रतिदिन गाय के दूध के सेवन से तमाम प्रकार के रोग एवं वृद्धावस्था नष्ट होती है। उससे शरीर में तत्काल वीर्य उत्पन्न होता है।


एलोपैथी दवाओं, रासायनिक खादों, प्रदूषण आदि के कारण हवा, पानी एवं आहार के द्वारा शरीर में जो विष एकत्रित होता है उसको नष्ट करने की शक्ति गाय के दूध में है।


गाय के दूध से बनी मिठाइयों की अपेक्षा अन्य पशुओं के दूध से बनी मिठाइयाँ जल्दी बिगड़ जाती हैं।


गाय को शतावरी खिलाकर उस गाय के दूध पर मरीज को रखने से क्षय रोग (T.B.)  मिटता है।


गाय के दूध में दैवी तत्त्वों का निवास है। गाय के दूध में अधिक से अधिक तेज तत्व एवं कम से कम पृथ्वी तत्व होने के कारण व्यक्ति प्रतिभासम्पन्न होता है और उसकी ग्रहण शक्ति (Grasping Power) खिलती है। ओज-तेज बढ़ता है। इस दूध में विद्यमान 'सेरीब्रोसाडस' तत्व दिमाग एवं बुद्धि के विकास में सहायक है।


केवल गाय के दूध में ही Stronitan तत्व है जो कि अणुविकिरणों का प्रतिरोधक है। रशियन वैज्ञानिक गाय के घी-दूध को एटम बम के अणु कणों के विष का शमन करने वाला मानते हैं और उसमें रासायनिक तत्व नहीं के बराबर होने के कारण उसके अधिक मात्रा में पीने से भी कोई 'साइड इफेक्ट' या नुकसान नहीं होता।


कारनेल विश्वविद्यालय के पशुविज्ञान के विशेषज्ञ प्रोफेसर रोनाल्ड गोरायटे कहते हैं कि गाय के दूध से प्राप्त होने वाले MDGI  प्रोटीन के कारण शरीर की कोशिकाएँ कैंसरयुक्त होने से बचती हैं।


गाय के दूध से कोलेस्टरोल नहीं बढ़ता बल्कि हृदय एवं रक्त की धमनियों के संकोचन का निवारण होता है। इस दूध में दूध की अपेक्षा आधा पानी डालकर, पानी जल जाये तब तक उबालकर पीने से कच्चे दूध की अपेक्षा पचने में अधिक हल्का होता है।


गाय के दूध में उसी गाय का घी मिलाकर पीने से और गाय के घी से बने हुए हलुए को, सहन हो सके उतने गर्म-गर्म कोड़े जीभ पर फटकारने से कैंसर मिटने की बात जानने में आयी है।


गाय का दूध अत्यंत स्वादिष्ट, स्निग्ध, मुलायम, चिकनाई से युक्त, मधुर, शीतल, रूचिकर, बुद्धिवर्धक, बलवर्धक, स्मृतिवर्धक, जीवनदायक, रक्तवर्धक, वाजीकारक, आयुष्यकारक एवं सर्वरोग को हरनेवाला है।

----------


## ravi chacha

लहसुन


लहसुन के सेवन से शरीर में नये कोष उत्पन्न होते हैं। असमय उपस्थित बुढ़ापे को वह दूर करता है, शरीर में नवस्फूर्ति भरता है, रोगों का प्रतिकार करने की शक्ति देता है तथा ज्ञानतंतुओं को बल देता है। यह अनेक रोगों में काम आनेवाली जंतुनाशक एवं दर्दनाशक औषधि है। वात एवं कफ तथा अजीर्ण के रोगियों के लिए यह वरदानरूप है।

----------


## ravi chacha

नवजात शिशु का स्वागत


शिशु के जन्मते समय प्रसूति करनेवाली दाई बालक की नाल जल्दी से काट देती है। यह नाल माता और बच्चे के शरीर को जोड़ती है और इसी नाल द्वारा बच्चा माता के शरीर में से सभी पोषण प्राप्त करता है। यह नाल सहसा ही काट डालने से बालक के प्राण भय से आक्रांत हो जाते हैं। उसके चित्त पर भय के संस्कार गहरे होकर बिम्बित हो जाते हैं। फिर वह समस्त जीवन भयतुर रहकर व्यतीत करता है।


पुराने विचारों की दाइयाँ तो ठीक परन्तु आज के आधुनिक वैज्ञानिक साधन-सम्पन्न, मनोविज्ञान से सुशिक्षित डॉक्टर भी यही नादानी करते जा रहे हैं। बालक के जन्मते ही तुरन्त उसकी नाल काट देते हैं। बालक के जन्मते ही तुरंत नाल काट देना अच्छा नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बालक का जन्म होते ही, मूर्च्छावस्था दूर करने के बाद जब बालक ठीक से श्वास-प्रश्वास लेने लगे तब थोड़ी देर बाद स्वतः ही नाल में रक्त का परिभ्रमण रुक जाता है। नाल अपने-आप सूखने लगती है। तब बालक की नाभि से आठ अंगुल ऊपर रेशम के धागे से बंधन बाँध दें। जिस प्रकार बाल और बढ़े हुए नाखून काटने से कष्ट नहीं होता उसी प्रकार ऐसी सूखी हुई नाल काटने से बालक के प्राणों में क्षोभ नहीं होता और वह सुख की साँस लेता हुआ अपना जीवन आरंभ कर सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब बंधन के ऊपर से नाल काटकर शरीर से जुड़े हुए नाल के हिस्से को गले में धागे अथवा अन्य किसी सहारे से गले में पहना दें ताकि नाल ऊपर की दिशा में रहे एवं लटके नहीं।
बालक के जन्मोपरांत प्रथम बार दूध पिलाने से पूर्व मधु और घी विषम प्रमाण में लेकर (अर्थात् घी अधिक हो, मधु कम अथवा मधु अधिक हो, घी कम) मिश्रण तैयार करें। पहले से बनवाई हुई सोने की सलाई को उस मिश्रण में डुबोकर उससे नवजात शिशु की जीभ पर ॐ लिखें। उसके कान में ॐ शब्द का उच्चारण बड़ी ही मधुरता से करें और वैदिक मंत्र से अभिमन्त्रित करके यह मिश्रण पिला देवें। प्रथम तीन दिन तक, जब तक माता के सीने से दूध न आये, यही पिलायें।
इससे बालक प्रज्ञावान, मेधावी, तेजस्वी और ओजस्वी होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्तनपान कैसे आरंभ करें?


माँ को पूर्व दिशा की ओर मुख करके बैठाकर उसका दायाँ स्तन पानी से धोकर उसमें से पहले थोड़ा दूध निकलावाकर उसे निम्न मंत्र से अभिमंत्रित करके बालक को प्रथम दायाँ स्तन देना चाहिए। फिर बालक का सिर पूर्व की ओर रखकर मंत्र से अभिमंत्रित जलपूर्ण कलश की स्थापना करनी चाहिए।








मंत्रः


चत्वारः सागरास्तुभ्यं स्तनयोः क्षीरवाहिणः।


भवन्तु सुभगे नित्यं बालस्य बल वृद्धये।।


पयोऽमृतररसं पीत्वा कुमारस्ते शुभानने।


दीर्घमायुरवाप्नो  ु देवाः प्राश्यामृत यथा।।


अर्थात् 'हे उत्तम भाग्यशालिनी स्त्री! इस बालक के विकास के लिए चारों समुद्र हमेशा तेरे स्तनों में दूध बहानेवाले हों। हे सुंदर मुखवाली स्त्री! जिस प्रकार देवताओं ने अमृत का रस पीकर लंबी आयु को पाया है वैसे ही यह बालक अमृत जैसे रस वाला तेरा दूध पीकर लंबी आयु प्राप्त करे।'

----------


## ravi chacha

प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा द्वारा उपचार


दुर्घटना एवं महामारी को छोड़कर प्रत्येक रोग की उत्पत्ति का कारण शरीर में विजातीय दूषित द्रव्यों का जमा होना है और इन दूषित द्रव्यों के शरीर में जमा होने का कारण है रोगी द्वारा प्रकृति के विरुद्ध खान-पान एवं रहन-सहन। इस बात की पुष्टि करते हुए ऋषि चरक ने कहा हैः "समस्त रोगों का कारण कुपित हुआ मल है और उसके प्रकोप का कारण अनुचित आहार-विहार है।"


अनुचित आहार-विहार से पाचनक्रिया बिगड़ जाती है और यदि पाचनक्रिया ठीक न हो तो मल पूर्ण रूप से शरीर से बाहर नहीं निकल पाता और वही मल धीरे-धीरे शरीर में जमा होकर बीमारी का रूप ले लेता है।


जिनकी जठराग्नि मंद है, खान-पान अनुचित है, जो व्यायाम एवं उचित विश्राम नहीं करते उनके शरीर में विजातीय द्रव्य अधिक बनते हैं। मल-मूत्र, पसीने आदि के द्वारा जब पूर्ण रूप से ये विजातीय द्रव्य बाहर नहीं निकल पाते और शरीर के जिस अंग में जमा होने लगते हैं उसकी कार्यप्रणाली खराब हो जाती है। परिणामस्वरूप उससे संबंधित रोग उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं। रोगों के नाम चाहे अलग-अलग हों किन्तु सबका मूल कारण कुपित मल ही है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तीव्र रोग


शरीर की जीवनशक्ति हमारे अंदर एकत्रित हुए मल को यत्नपूर्वक बाहर निकालकर शरीर की सफाई करने की कोशिश करती है। समस्त तीव्र रोग जैसे कि सर्दी, दस्त, कॉलरा, आँव एवं प्रत्येक प्रकार के बुखार वास्तव में शरीर से गंदे एवं विषाक्त द्रव्यों को बाहर निकालने की क्रिया है जो कि रोगरूप से प्रगट होती है। उसे ही हम तीव्र रोग कहते हैं।


जीर्ण रोग


जहरीली एवं धातुयुक्त दवाएँ लेने के कारण तीव्र रोग शरीर में ही दब जाते हैं। फलस्वरूप शरीर के किसी न किसी अंग में जमा होकर वे पुराने एवं घातक रोग का रूप ले लेते हैं। उन्हें ही जीर्ण रोग कहा जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा*प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा रोगों को दबाती नहीं है वरन् जड़मूल से निकालकर शरीर को पूर्णरूप से नीरोग कर देती है एवं इसमें एलोपैथी दवाइयों की तरह 'साइड इफैक्ट' की संभावना भी नहीं रहती। जल चिकित्सा, सूर्यचिकित्सा, मिट्टी चिकित्सा, मालिश, सेंक आदि ऐसी ही प्राकृतिक चिकित्साएँ हैं जो मनुष्य को पूरी तरह से स्वस्थ करने में पूर्णतया सक्षम हैं।
*जल से चिकित्सा*हमारे देश का स्वास्थ्य तथा उसकी चिकित्सा एलौपैथी की मंहगी दवाइयों से उतनी सुरक्षित नहीं, जितना हमें आयुर्वैदिक तथा ऋषिपद्धति के उपचारों से लाभ मिलता है। आज विदेशी लोग भी हमारे आयुर्वैदिक उपचारों की ओर आकर्षित हो रहे हैं। हमें भी चाहिए कि हम 'साइड इफैक्ट' करने वाली एलोपैथी की मँहगी दवाओं से बचकर प्राकृतिक आयुर्वैदिक उपचार को ही अपने जीवन में उतारें।
हम यहाँ अपने पाठकों के लिए विभिन्न रोगों के उपचार के रूप में चार प्रकार के जल-निर्माण की विधि बता रहे हैं जो अदभुत एवं असरकारक नुस्खे हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

सोंठ जलः पानी की तपेली में एक पूरी साबूत सोंठ डालकर पानी गरम करें। जब अच्छी तरह उबलकर पानी आधा रह जाये तब उसे ठंडा कर दो बार छानें। ध्यान रहे कि इस उबले हुए पानी के पैंदे में जमा क्षार छाने हुए जल में न आवे। अतः मोटे कपड़े से दो बार छानें। यह जल पीने से पुरानी सर्दी, दमा, टी.बी., श्वास के रोग, हाँफना, हिचकी, फेफड़ों में पानी भरना, अजीर्ण, अपच, कृमि, दस्त, चिकना आमदोष, बहुमूत्र, डायबिटीज (मधुमेह), लो ब्लडप्रेशर, शरीर का ठंडा रहना, मस्तक पीड़ा जैसे कफदोषजन्य तमाम रोगों में यह जल उपरोक्त रोगों की अनुभूत एवं उत्तम औषधि है। यह जल दिनभर पीने के काम में लावें। रोग में लाभप्राप्ति के पश्चात भी कुछ दिन तक यह प्रयोग चालू ही रखें।

----------


## ravi chacha

धना-जलः एक लीटर पानी में एक से डेढ़ चम्मच सूखा (पुराना) खड़ा धनिया डालकर पानी उबालें। जब 750 ग्राम जल बचे तो ठंडा कर उसे छान लें। यह जल अत्यधिक शीतल प्रकृति का होकर पित्तदोष, गर्मी के कारण होने वाले रोगों में तथा पित्त की तासीरवाले लोगों को अत्यधिक वांछित लाभ प्रदान करता है। गर्मी-पित्त के बुखार, पेट की जलन, पित्त की उलटी, खट्टी डकार, अम्लपित्त, पेट के छाले, आँखों की जलन, नाक से खून टपकना, रक्तस्राव, गर्मी के पीले-पतले दस्त, गर्मी की सूखी खाँसी, अति प्यास तथा खूनी बवासीर (मस्सा) या जलन-सूजनवाले बवासीर जैसे रोगों में यह जल अत्यधिक लाभप्रद है। अत्यधिक लाभ के लिए इस जल में मिश्री मिलाकर पियें। जो लोग कॉफी तथा अन्य मादक पदार्थों का व्यसन करके शरीर का विनाश करते हैं उनके लिए इस जल का नियमित सेवन लाभप्रद तथा विषनाशक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अजमा जलः एक लीटर पानी में ताजा नया अजवाइन एक चम्मच (करीब 8.5 ग्राम) मात्रा में डालकर उबालें। आधा पानी रह जाय तब ठंडा करके छान लें व पियें। यह जल वायु तथा कफदोष से उत्पन्न तमाम रोगों के लिए अत्यधिक लाभप्रद उपचार है। इसके नियमित सेवन से हृदय की शूल पीड़ा, पेट की वायु पीड़ा, आफरा, पेट का गोला, हिचकी, अरुचि, मंदाग्नि, पेट के कृमि, पीठ का दर्द, अजीर्ण के दस्त, कॉलरा, सर्दी, बहुमूत्र, डायबिटीज जैसे अनेक रोगों में यह जल अत्यधिक लाभप्रद है। यह जल उष्ण प्रकृति का होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जीरा जलः* एक लीटर पानी में एक से डेढ़ चम्मच जीरा डालकर उबालें। जब 750 ग्राम पानी बचे तो उतारकर ठंडा कर छान लें। यह जल धना जल के समान शीतल गुणवाला है। वायु तथा पित्तदोष से होने वाले रोगों में यह अत्यधिक हितकारी है। गर्भवती एवं प्रसूता स्त्रियों के लिए तो यह एक वरदान है। जिन्हें रक्तप्रदर का रोग हो, गर्भाशय की गर्मी के कारण बार-बार गर्भपात हो जाता हो अथवा मृत बालक का जन्म होता हो या जन्मने के तुरंत बाद शिशु की मृत्यु हो जाती हो, उन महिलाओं को गर्भकाल के दूसरे से आठवें मास तक नियमित जीरा-जल पीना चाहिए।
एक-एक दिन के अंतर से आनेवाले, ठंडयुक्त एवं मलेरिया बुखार में, आँखों में गर्मी के कारण लालपन, हाथ, पैर में जलन, वायु अथवा पित्त की उलटी (वमन), गर्मी या वायु के दस्त, रक्तविकार,श्वेतप्  दर, अनियमित मासिक स्राव गर्भाशय की सूजन, कृमि, पेशाब की अल्पता इत्यादि रोगों में इस जल के नियमित सेवन से आशातीत लाभ मिलता है। बिना पैसे की औषधि.... इस जल से विभिन्न रोगों में चमत्कारिक लाभ मिलता है

----------


## ravi chacha

*डायबिटीज एवं अन्य रोगों के लिए*

----------


## ravi chacha

नई एवं पुरानी प्राणघातक बीमारियाँ दूर करने के लिए यह एक अत्यंत सरल एवं बहुत बढ़िया प्रयोग है। इसको हम यहाँ पानी प्रयोग कहेंगे। पानी प्रयोग नामक एक लेख 'जापानीज सिकनेस एसोसिएशन' की ओर से प्रकाशित हुआ है। उसमें बताया गया है कि यथायोग्य रीति से पानी प्रयोग किया जाये तो निम्नलिखित पुरानी तथा नई प्राणघातक बीमारियाँ दूर हो सकती हैं-


मधुप्रमेह (डायबिटीज), सिरदर्द, ब्लडप्रेशर, एनिमिया (रक्त की कमी), जोड़ों का दर्द, लकवा (पेरेलिसिस), मोटापन, हृदय की धड़कनें एवं बेहोशी, कफ, खाँसी, दमा (ब्रोन्काईटीस), टी.बी., मेनिनजाईटीस), लीवर के रोग, पेशाब की बीमारियाँ, एसीडीटी (अम्लपित्त), गेस्ट्राईटीस (गैस विषयक तकलीफें), पेचिश, कब्ज, हरस, आँखों की हर किस्म की तकलीफें, स्त्रियों का अनियमित मासिकस्राव, प्रदर (ल्यकोरिया), गर्भाशय का कैंसर, नाक, कान एवं गले से सम्बन्धित रोग आदि आदि।

----------


## ravi chacha

पानी पीने की रीतिः प्रभात काल में जल्दी उठकर, बिना मुँह धोये हुए बिना ब्रश किये हुए करीब सवा लीटर (चार बड़े गिलास) पानी एक साथ पी लें। तदनन्तर 45 मिनट तक कुछ भी खायें-पियें नहीं। पानी पीने के बाद मुँह धो सकते हैं, ब्रश कर सकते हैं। यह प्रयोग चालू करने के बाद सुबह में अल्पाहार के बाद, दोपहर को एवं रात्रि को भोजन के बाद दो घण्टे बीत जाने पर पानी पियें। रात्रि के समय सोने से पहले कुछ भी खाये नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

बीमार एवं बहुत ही नाजुक प्रकृति के लोग एक साथ चार गिलास पानी नहीं पी सकें तो वे पहले एक या दो गिलास से प्रारंभ करें और बाद में धीरे-धीरे एक-एक गिलास बढ़ाकर चार गिलास पर आ जायें। फिर नियमित रूप से चार गिलास पीते रहें।


बीमार हो या तन्दुरुस्त, यह प्रयोग सबके लिए इस्तेमाल करने योग्य है। बीमार के लिए यह प्रयोग इसलिए उपयोगी है कि इससे उसे आरोग्यता मिलेगी और तन्दुरुस्त आदमी यह प्रयोग करेगा तो वह कभी बीमार नहीं पड़ेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो लोग वायु रोग एवं जोड़ों के दर्द से पीड़ित हों उन्हें यह प्रयोग एक सप्ताह तक दिन में तीन बार करना चाहिए। एक सप्ताह के बाद दिन में एक बार करना पर्याप्त है। यह पानी प्रयोग बिल्कुल सरल एवं सादा है। इसमें एक भी पैसे का खर्च नहीं है। हमारे देश के गरीब लोगों के लिए बिना खर्च एवं बिना दवाई के आरोग्यता प्राप्त करने की यह एक चमत्कारिक रीति है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तमाम भाइयों एवं बहनों को विनती है कि इस पानी प्रयोग का हो सके उतना अधिक प्रचार करें। रोगियों के रोग दूर करने के प्रयासों में सहयोगी बनें।
चार गिलास पानी पीने से स्वास्थ्य पर कोई भी कुप्रभाव नहीं पड़ता। हाँ, प्रारंभ के तीन-चार दिन तक पानी पीने के बाद दो-तीन बार पेशाब होगा लेकिन तीन-चार दिन के बाद पेशाब नियमित हो जायेगा।
..... तो भाइयों एवं बहनों ! तन्दुरुस्त होने के लिए एवं अपनी तन्दुरुस्ती बनाये रखने के लिए आज से ही यह पानी प्रयोग शुरु करके बीमारियों को भगायें। आज से हम सब तन्दुरुस्त बनकर जीवन में दया, मानवता एवं ईमानदारी लाकर पृथ्वी पर स्वर्ग को उतारेंगे....
प्रातःकाल में दातुन करने से पहले पानी पीने से कई रोग मिट जाते हैं ऐसा हम लोगों ने अपने बुजुर्गों से कहानी के रूप में सुना है किन्तु अब हमारे देश के बुजुर्गों की बातों का प्रचार-प्रसार विदेशी लोगों के द्वारा किया जाता है तब हमें पता चलता है कि कैसा महान् है भारत का शरीरविज्ञान और अध्यात्म ज्ञान !

----------


## ravi chacha

> *तैलाभ्यंग (मालिश)*


तेल मालिश के संबंध में चरक ने कहा हैः



> *स्पर्शने चाधिको वायुः स्पर्शनं च त्वगाश्रितम्।*
> *त्वचश्च परमोऽभ्यंग तस्मात्तं शीलयेन्नरः।।*


'शरीर की स्वस्थता के लिए अधिक वायु की आवश्यकता है, वायु का ग्रहण त्वचा पर आश्रित है, त्वचा के लिए अभ्यंग (तेल मालिश) परमोपकारी है, इसलिए मालिश करनी चाहिए।'
एक अन्य स्थान पर आता है किः



> *अभ्यंगमाचरेन्नित  यं सर्वेष्वंगेषु पुष्टिदम्।*
> *शिरः श्रवणपादेषु तं विशेषेण शीलयेत्।।*


'सभी अंगों को पुष्टि प्रदान करने वाली मालिश हमेशा करनी चाहिए। विशेषकर सिर, कान तथा पैरों में (तेल की) मालिश करने से बहुत लाभ होता है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

साधारण तौर पर हम लोग सिर्फ यही जानते हैं कि शरीर को वायु सिर्फ नासिका द्वारा ही मिलती है लेकिन वास्तव में ईश्वर ने रोम छिद्रों को इसलिए बनाया है कि इनके माध्यम से शरीर की आवश्यक वायु की पूर्ति हो सके। अनुसंधानकर्त्ताओ   ने इस बात की सत्यता का पता लगाने के लिए एक आदमी के सम्पूर्ण शरीर पर तारकोल पोतकर उसके रोमछिद्रों को बंद कर दिया तो वह हाँफने लगा और थोड़ी देर में छटपटाने लगा। तारकोल हटाने पर ही उसने राहत की साँस ली। इन रोमछिद्रों को स्वच्छ, शुद्ध तथा खुला रखने के लिए ही मुख्यरूप से तेल मालिश का विधान किया गया है।
कहते हैं कि दो किलो बादाम खाने से भी उतना लाभ नहीं मिलता जितना कि मालिश करके रोमछिद्रों द्वारा पचास ग्राम तेल शरीर में पहुँचने पर लाभ होता है।
शरीर की मालिश के लिए अनेक प्रकार के तेल उपयोग में लाये जाते हैं, यथा-ब्राह्मी तेल, बादाम का तेल, अरंडी, नारियल, तिल, सरसों व मूँगफली का तेल आदि। इनमें सरसों का तेल अधिक उपयोगी माना जाता है। आयुर्वेद के अनुसार मालिश करने या खाने के तेल का शोधन करना आवश्यक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> मालिश की विधि


मालिश के लिए आयुर्वेद में अभ्यंग शब्द का प्रयोग किया गया है। शरीर को अनुकूल तेल से सुखपूर्वक धीरे-धीरे अनुलोम गति से मलना अभ्यंग है।


भोजन के तीन घण्टे बाद, जब समय मिले तब, रात्रि अथवा दिन में जब अनुकूल हो मालिश की जा सकती है।


मालिश की शुरुआत भी सर्वप्रथम पैरों से करनी चाहिए तथा अन्त में सिर पर पहुँचकर समाप्त करनी चाहिए। इसका आशय यह नहीं कि पैर से सिर तक एक साथ हाथ घुमा दिया जाय। नहीं। पैर के तलुओं एवं उँगली से एड़ी तक, फिर पैर के पंजों से घुटने तक, घुटने से जाँघों एवं कमर तक, हाथ की उँगलियों तथा हथेलियों से लेकर कंधे तक, पेट की, छाती की, चेहरे एवं सिर की, गर्दन एवं कमर की, इस क्रम से मालिश करनी चाहिए।


सिर, पाँव और कान में अभ्यंग विशेषतः करना चाहिए। सिर में अभ्यंग के लिए शीत तेल या सुखोष्ण तेल का उपयोग करें। हाथ-पैर आदि अवयवों पर गरम तेल से अभ्यंग करें। इसी तरह शीत ऋतु में गरम तेल से ग्रीष्म ऋतु में शीत तेल से अभ्यंग करना उचित है। दीर्घाकारवाले अवयवों-हाथ-पैर पर अनुलोमतः अर्थात् ऊपर से नीचे की ओर, संधिस्थान में कर्पूर एवं जानु, गुल्फ, कटि में वर्तुलाकार अभ्यंग करें। अभ्यंग का मुख्य उद्देश्य भीतर के अवयवों की गतियों को उत्तेजित करना है।


शरीर के सभी अंगों पर एक समान दबाव से मालिश नहीं करनी चाहिए। आँख, नाक, कान, गला, मस्तक व पेट जैसे कोमल अंगों पर हल्के हाथों से तथा शेष समस्त अवयवों पर आवश्यक दबाव के साथ मालिश करनी चाहिए।


शीघ्रता से की गई मालिश शरीर में थकान पैदा करती है अतः मालिश करते समय शीघ्रता न करें तथा निश्चिंतता व प्रसन्नतापूर्वक यह सोचते हुए आराम से तालबद्ध मालिश करें कि 'मेरे शरीर में एक नई चेतना व स्फूर्ति का संचार हो रहा है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

> *अभ्यंग काल*


पूरे शरीर में अभ्यंग अच्छी तरह से हो इसलिए उपर्युक्त प्रत्येक दशा में 2 से 5 मिनट तक अभ्यंग करें।
यदि एक ही अंग पर अभ्यंग करना हो तो कम से कम 15 मिनट तक अवश्य करना चाहिए। प्रतिदिन स्नानादि से पूर्व 5 मिनट की अवधि स्वस्थ व्यक्ति के लिए है। रोगावस्था में इससे अधिक अपेक्षित है। अभ्यंग के बाद 15 मिनट विश्राम करें।
बाद में नैपकीन या टॉवल गर्म पानी में डुबोकर पानी निचोड़कर तेल पोंछ लें। फिर गरम पानी से स्नान करें। साबुन से न नहायें क्योंकि साबुन से रोमकूप में प्रविष्ट तेल भी धुल जाता है। इसलिए साबुन की जगह चने के आटे का प्रयोग करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *अभ्यंग से लाभः*


नियमित मालिश करने से निम्नलिखित लाभ होते हैं।
शरीर की थकान मिटकर शरीर में एक नई ताजगी, शक्ति व स्फूर्ति का संचार होता है।
शरीर की वायु का नाश होकर त्वचा को उचित पोषण मिलता है जिससे त्वचा में कांति का तेज निखरने लगता है।
मालिश से असमय आने वाला वृद्धत्व मिटकर चिरयौवन मिलता है तथा आलस्य व निष्क्रियता नष्ट होती है। शरीर उत्साही बनता है।
नियमित मालिश से नेत्र-ज्योति में वृद्धि एवं बुद्धि का विकास होता है।
मालिश से मोटा शरीर दुबला होता है तथा दुबला शरीर पुष्ट होकर बलशाली बनता है।
मालिश से सिरदर्द, हाथ-पैर के दर्द एवं अन्य दर्दों में राहत मिलती है।
मालिश करने से त्वचा फटती नहीं है। त्वचा में झुर्रियाँ पड़ना, बाल का सफेद होना व झड़ना मिटता है एवं त्वचा के रोग होने की संभावना नष्ट होती है।
रोमिछिद्रों द्वारा तेल शरीर की विविध ग्रंथियों के माध्यम से भिन्न-भिन्न अवयवों में पहुँचकर उन्हें अधिक क्रियाशीलता प्रदान करता है।
भलीभाँति नियमानुसार की गई मालिश स्वयं एक व्यायाम है, जो शरीर के विभिन्न अंगों की कार्यक्षमता में वृद्धि करती है।
पैरों के तलवों में मालिश करने से सारे दिन की मेहनत के बाद उत्पन्न तीनों दोषों का नाश होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हृदयस्थल पर मुलायम हाथ से गोल-गोल हाथ घुमाकर सावधानीपूर्वक मालिश करने से हृदय की दुर्बलता नष्ट होकर हार्टफेल जैसी बीमारियों का भयनाश होता है।


इसके अतिरिक्त नियमित मालिश से वायु से होने वाले अस्सी प्रकार के रोग-जोड़ों का दर्द, अन्य दर्द, वात-पित्त-कफजन्य रोग, सर्दी, दमा, अनिद्रा, कब्जियत, मोटापा, रक्तदोष आदि रोगों में आशातीत लाभ मिलता है तथा मालिश किये हुए शरीर पर छोटे-मोटे जीव जंतुओं के काटने का कोई असर ही नहीं होता। मालिश से श्रवणशक्ति, प्राणशक्ति, हृदयशक्ति, कार्यशक्ति और तेजबल की वृद्धि होती है।


रात्रि में सोने से पहले सरसों के तेल की पूरे शरीर पर मालिश करने से रोमछिद्रों द्वारा रातभर में अधिक मात्रा में तेल सोखा जाता है, निद्रा भी अच्छी आती है और मस्तिष्क को आराम मिलता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मालिश के द्वारा बिना ऑपरेशन के भी नसों के अवरोध दूर हो जाते हैं। वृद्धावस्था, रोग, बैठालु जीवन आदि के कारण कई बार मनुष्य चल-फिर नहीं सकता और न ही व्यायाम कर सकता है। तब उसके शरीर में रक्तपरिभ्रमण उचित ढंग से नहीं हो पाता जिसके परिणामस्वरूप अनेक रोग जैसे कि कब्जियत, संधिवात, सिरदर्द से लेकर लकवे तक का आक्रमण होने की संभावना रहती है। ऐसे मनुष्यों के लिए मालिश अत्यंत लाभदायक है क्योंकि मालिश द्वारा रक्त-संचरण में बहुत मदद मिलती है।
रविवार को पुष्प, गुरुवार को दुर्वा, मंगलवार को मिट्टी और शुक्रवार को गोबर मिलाकर तेल मालिश करने से, शास्त्र में उक्त दिवसों को मालिश निषिद्ध बताने के दोषों का मार्जन होता है अर्थात् मालिश के प्रतिदिन के नियम में यदि इन चार दिवसों में तेल के साथ उपरोक्त वर्णित वस्तुओं का वार अनुसार मिश्रण कर मालिश करें तो किसी भी प्रकार की हानि नहीं होती है यथा-

----------


## ravi chacha

> रवौ पुष्पं गुरौ दुर्वा भौमवारे च मृत्तिका।
> 
> 
> गोमयं शुक्रवारे च तैलाभ्यंगे न दोषभाक्।।


महारानी मदालसा के अनुसार चतुर्दशी, पूर्णिमा, अष्टमी तथा पर्व के दिन तैलाभ्यंग न करें।


आजकल सिर में तेल न डालने का प्रचलन चला है या विभिन्न प्रकार के रासायनिक तत्त्वों के मिश्रण से तैयार किये गये सुगंधित तेलों को लुभावने एवं आकर्षक विज्ञापनों द्वारा प्रचारित-प्रसारित कर बाजार में बेचा जा रहा है। आयुर्वैदिक पद्धति से तैयार किये गये तेल तो ठीक होते हैं लेकिन रासायनिक मिश्रणों से तैयार कृत्रिम तेल सिर, त्वचा व आँखों को नुकसान पहुँचा सकते हैं।


सिर में तेल लगाने से बाल सुन्दर, मजबूत, घने व काले होकर बढ़ते हैं साथ ही बुद्धि, मुख का सौन्दर्य नेत्रज्योति विकसित होती है एवं बालों की सफेदी तथा सिरदर्द का रोग नहीं होता तथा इन्द्रियों व मस्तिष्क की शून्यता दूर होती है। अतः सिर में तेल अवश्य ही लगाना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

> अभ्यंग किसका न करें-


हृदय रोगी, दाद, खाज, कोढ़ जैसे त्वचा रोगी, क्षय रोगी, अति कमजोर व्यक्तियों की मालिश नहीं करनी चाहिए।


जिनको कफप्रधान रोग हुआ हो, जिन्हें वमन या विरेचन दिया गया हो, जो अजीर्ण, आम, तरूण ज्वर तथा संतपर्णजन्य व्याधियों से पीड़ित हों उनकी मालिश न करें। इन रोगों में प्रारंभ से ही त्वचा में कफ-आम का संचय होता है जिससे अभ्यंग करने से व्याधि कष्टसाध्य या असाध्य हो जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *स्वेदन चिकित्सा (सेंक)*


वायु एवं कफजन्य रोगों में स्वेदन चिकित्सा अत्यंत लाभकारी होती है। भिन्न-भिन्न प्रकार की स्वेदन चिकित्सा के द्वारा शरीर के विजातीय द्रव्य बाहर निकल कर तथा सेंक के द्वारा रक्त परिभ्रमण की गति में सुधार होकर शरीर को स्वस्थ एवं नीरोग होने में मदद मिलती है।
*सावधानीः* सगर्भा स्त्रियों पर, नित्य पाचन औषधि खानेवालों पर, मद्यपान करनेवालों पर, रक्तस्राव होने वालों पर, पित्तप्रधान व्यक्ति पर, अतिसार, मधुमेह के रोगी पर, गुदा पकने पर, जले हुए पर, विषपान किये हुए, खूब थके हुए, बेहोश, अतिस्थूल, भूखे प्यासे, क्रोधित या शोकयुक्त व्यक्ति पर, पीलिया, वात रक्त (Laprasy) के रोगी पर, घायल एवं दुर्बल रोगी पर स्वेदन चिकित्सा न करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *वाष्प स्वेद (Steam Bath)*


इसमें सिर बाहर रहे एवं नीचे से ऊपर भाप प्रसारित हो सके वैसी छिद्रोंवाली एक पेटी बनायी जाती है। वायुनाशक द्रव्यों जैसे कि वरूण, निर्गुण्डी, गिलोय, अरण्डी, सहजना, मूली के बीज, सरसों,अडूसा, बाँस के पत्ते, करंज के पत्ते, ऑक के पत्ते, अंबाटी के पत्ते, कटशरैया के पत्ते, मालती के पत्ते, तुलसी के पत्ते आदि कुकर जैसे बर्तन में उबाले हुए पानी के वाष्प को नली द्वारा उस पेटी में प्रवाहित किया जाता है। अच्छी तरह से मालिश करके मरीज का सिर बाहर रहे इस प्रकार से सुलाया जाता है। इस समय यदि जरूरत पड़े तो हृदय एवं आँखों पर ठण्डी पट्टियाँ रखी जा सकती हैं। अच्छी तरह पसीना निकल जाने पर मरीज को बाहर निकाला जाता है।
बाहर निकालकर मरीज को एकदम ठण्डे या खुले वातावरण में नहीं जाना चाहिए। 10-15 मिनट पश्चात् शरीर का तापमान सामान्य होने पर ही बाहर जायें।
सोने की जगह कुर्सी पर बैठकर स्वेदन क्रिया की जा सके ऐसी पेटी भी आती है। सामान्य छोटे बाथरूम में भी वाष्प प्रसारित करके भी वाष्पस्वेद का लाभ लिया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रस्तर स्वेद


लकवे में, शरीर के जकड़ने पर एवं कमर के जकड़ने में वायुनाशक वनस्पति के पत्तों को खटिया के ऊपर बिछाकर नीचे सिगड़ी रखकर, गर्म करके, पत्तों पर कंबल ओढ़कर सोकर सेंक का लाभ लिया जा सकता है।


नाड़ी स्वेद


घुटने की सूजन, कमर के दर्द, मुँह के लकवे, सायटिका के दर्द, मूढ़मार आदि में वायुनाशक द्रव्यों को कुकर जैसे साधन में उबालकर लंबी प्लास्टिक की नली में दूसरी ओर फुहारा फिट करके प्रभावित अंग पर स्थानिक वाष्प स्नान दिया जा सकता है।


अवगाह स्वेद (Tub Bath)


मूत्रकृच्छ, पथरी, बवासीर, मस्से, गुदाशूल, कटिशूल, प्रोस्टेट ग्रन्थि की सूजन आदि में वायुनाशक द्रव्य डालकर गर्म किये पानी को टब जैसे बर्तन में भरकर मरीज का कमर तक का भाग उस पानी में डुबा रहे इस प्रकार बैठने से लाभ होता है।


पिंड स्वेद या संकर स्वेद


कफ अथवा मेदप्रधान वेदनायुक्त अंग पर या गाँठवाले अंग पर धूल, रेती, गाय के गोबर या धान की भूसी को गर्म करके सेंक देने से लाभ होता है।


आमवात में बाजरी की मोटी-मोटी रोटी बनाकर एक ओर सेंककर एवं दूसरी ओर हल्दी-तेल लगाकर जोड़ों पर बाँधने से लाभ होता है।


मूठमार या मोच में प्रभावित अंग पर खेखसा को पीसकर हल्दी, नमक, तेल, छाछ डालकर गर्म करके (गूँथे हुए आटे जैसा) पिंडा बनाकर बाँधने से लाभ होता है।


परिषेक स्वेद


पित्तयुक्त वात या कफ व्याधि में अथवा मूढ़मार से प्रभावित अंगों पर वायुनाशक द्रव्य डालकर उबाले गये, सहनयोग्य गर्म पानी की ऊँची धार डालकर भी चिकित्सा की जाती है।


विभिन्न प्रकार के स्वेदन एवं गर्म तथा ठण्डे पानी की थैली या पट्टियों द्वारा सेंक करने के भिन्न-भिन्न प्रयोगों से सर्दी-जुकाम-श्वास-दम आदि कफजन्य रोगों में, कान या गले के शूल, सिरदर्द, पेटदर्द, सूजन, हाथ-पैर के सुन्न होने, जड़ता आदि में राहत मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *चुम्बक चिकित्सा**पानी को चुम्बकांकित करने की विधि*


काँच की बॉटल में पानी भरकर डाट लगाकर फिट करके उसकी एक ओर उत्तर ध्रुव एवं दूसरी ओर दक्षिण ध्रुव आये इस प्रकार से चुम्बक लगायें। ये चुम्बक लगभग 2000 से 3000 गोस की शक्तिवाले चाहिए। इन चुम्बकों का उत्तरी ध्रुव उत्तर दिशा की ओर एवं दक्षिण ध्रुव दक्षिण दिशा की ओर आये इस प्रकार से जमायें।
सामान्यतया 24 घंटों में चुम्बकांकित पानी तैयार होता है। फिर भी यदि जल्दी उपयोग में लेना हो तो 12 से 14 घण्टे तक का प्रभावित जल भी लिया जा सकता है।
इस पानी को न तो गरम करें और न ही फ़्रीज में रखें। यदि किसी संक्रामक रोग का उपद्रव चल रहा हो तब उबाले हुए पानी को लोहचुम्बकांकित करके उपयोग में लाया जाये तो रोग का सामना आसानी से किया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह पानी औषधीय गुणों से युक्त होता है। स्वस्थ व्यक्ति उसका उपयोग करके पाचनक्रिया को सुधार सकता है और थकान मिटा सकता है। यह पानी रक्तवाहिनियों में कोलेस्टरोल को जमा होने से रोकता है तथा जमी हुई कोलेस्टरोल को दूर करके हृदय की कार्यक्षमता बढ़ाता है। यह पानी मूत्र होकर मूत्राशय, मूत्रपिंड एवं पित्ताशय की तकलीफों में उपयोगी है। इस पानी के द्वारा पथरी पिघल जाती है, स्त्रियों की मासिक धर्म की अनियमितताएँ दूर होती हैं एवं गर्भाशय की तकलीफों में भी राहत मिलती है। बुखार, दर्द, दमा, सर्दी, खाँसी आदि में, बालकों के विकास में तथा जहर के असर को मिटाने के लिए भी यह पानी उपयोगी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*चुम्बकांकित पानी की मात्रा*दिन में चार बार, लगभग आधा-आधा गिलास जितना लें। बुखार में ज्यादा बार लें। छोटे बच्चों को केवल पाव गिलास पानी दें। इस पानी का उपयोग आँखें धोने, जख्म साफ करने तथा जलने पर भी किया जा सकता है।
उसके अतिरिक्त अलग-अलग अंगों की चिकित्सा के लिए अलग-अलग शक्तिवाले चुम्बक के बनाये गये साधन, पट्टे आदि मिलते हैं। उनके द्वारा भी दिन में दो-तीन बार चिकित्सा करने से शरीर के अंग क्रियाशील होकर स्वस्थ होने में मदद करते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐक्युप्रेशर


हमारे शरीर में जो चुम्बकीय प्रवाह बहता है उसके स्विच बोर्ड दोनों हथेलियों एवं पैर के दोनों तलुओं में है। चित्र में ये अलग-अलग स्पर्शबिन्दु कहाँ-कहाँ है यह दर्शाया गया है।







1.      मस्तिष्क 2. मानसिक नर्वस 3. पीटयुटरी 4. पीनीअल 5. मस्तिष्क की नर्वस 6. गला 7. कण्ठ 8. थाइरोइड, पेराथाइरोइड 9. मेरुदण्ड 10. अर्श-मसा 11. प्रोस्टेट 12. योनिमार्ग 13. जननेन्द्रिय 14. गर्भाशय 15. अंडाशय 16. कमर, रीढ़ का नीचे का भाग, लिम्फ, ग्लेंड 17. जाँघ 18. ब्लेडर 19. आँतें 20. गुदा 21. एपेण्डिक्स 22. पित्ताशय 23. लीवर 24. कंधे 25. पेन्क्रियास 26. गुर्दा (किडनी) 27. जठर 28. आड्रेनल 29. सूर्यकेन्द्र 30. फेफड़े 31. कान 32. शक्तिकेन्द्र 33. नर्वस और कान 34. नर्वस और जुकाम 35. आँखें 36. हृदय 37. तिल्ली (स्पलीन, यकृत, प्लीहा) 38. थाइमस

----------


## ravi chacha

> *दबाव डालने की रीतः*


इसमें हथेलियों एवं पैरों के तलुओं के बिन्दुओं एवं उनके आसपास दबाव दिया जाता है। ऐसा करने से बिन्दुओं के साथ जुड़े हुए अवयवों की ओर चुम्बकीय प्रवाह बहने लगता है। जैसे कि जब अँगूठे में स्थित मस्तिष्क के बिन्दु पर दबाव डाला जाये तो चुंबकीय प्रवाह मस्तिष्क में बहने लगता है जो कि मस्तिष्क को अधिक क्रियाशील बनाता है।
अँगूठे अथवा पहली उँगली अथवा बिना नोंक की हुई पेन्सिल से बिन्दुओं के ऊपर दबाव दिया जा सकता है। किसी भी बिन्दु पर 4 से 5 सेकेन्ड तक दबाव डालें। इसी प्रकार एक से दो मिनट तक पंपिंग पद्धति से दबाव डालें या फिर भारपूर्वक मालिश करें। बिन्दु पर दबाव का भार अनुभव हो उतना ही दबाव डालें, ज्यादा नहीं। नरम हाथ होंगे तो कम दबाव डालने से भी दबाव का अनुभव होगा। अंतःस्रावी ग्रंथियों के बिन्दुओं के सिवाय प्रत्येक बिन्दु पर आड़े अँगूठे द्वारा भार डालने से आवश्यक दबाव डल जायेगा जबकि अंतः स्रावी ग्रंथियों के बिन्दुओं पर अधिक दबाव देने के लिए अँगूठे, पेन्सिल या पेन का उपयोग किया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शरीर के दायें भाग के अवयवों में तकलीफ अथवा दर्द हो तो दाँयें हाथ की हथेली या दायें पैर के तलुए के दबाव बिन्दुओं पर दबाव डालें। उसी प्रकार शरीर के बाँयें भाग की तकलीफों के लिए तत्संबंधी बायें हाथ की हथेली या बायें पैर के तलुए के दबाव-बिन्दुओं पर दबाव डाला जाना चाहिए।


शरीर के पीछे के भाग, रीढ़ की हड्डी, ज्ञानतंतुओं, कमर, सायटिका नस, जाँघ वगैरह आते हैं उसके लिए हथेली के पीछे के भाग में या पैर के ऊपर के भाग में दबाव दिया जाता है।


किसी भी रोग अथवा अवयव की खराबी के लिए हथेलियों के बिन्दुओं पर दिन में तीन बार 1 से 2 मिनट तक दबाव दिया जा सकता है और पैर के तलुओं के बिन्दुओं पर एक साथ पाँच मिनट तक दबाव डाला जा सकता है। जब तक बिन्दुओं का दर्द न मिटे तब तक इस प्रकार उपचार चालू रखें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अन्तःस्रावी ग्रंथियाँ-* ये ग्रंथियाँ शरीर के समस्त अवयवों का संचालन करती हैं। उनके बिन्दुओं पर अधिक दबाव दिया जाना चाहिए। यदि कोई ग्रंथि कम कार्य करती हो तो दबाव देने से उसकी कार्यशक्ति बढ़ती है और वह ठीक से कार्य करने लगती है। किन्तु यदि कोई ग्रंथि अधिक (आवश्यकता से अधिक) क्रियाशील हो तो दबाव डालने से उस ग्रंथि का कार्य कम अर्थात् आवश्यकतानुसार हो जाता है। इस प्रकार दबाव देने से अंतःस्रावी ग्रंथियों का नियमन हो सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

रोगों से बचाव


Prevention is better than cure. दोनों हथेलियों एवं पैरों के तलुओं के बिन्दुओं पर रोज दस मिनट तक दबाव डालकर उन्हें सँभाल लिया जाये तो समस्त अवयव बैटरी की तरह रीचार्ज होकर क्रियाशील हो उठते हैं, अंतःस्रावी ग्रंथियाँ ठीक से कार्य करने लगती है, रोग प्रतिकारक शक्ति बढ़ती है और रोग होने की सम्भावना कम हो जाती है।


सूर्य बिन्दुः सूर्यबिन्दु छाती के परदे (डायाफ्राम) के नीचे आये हुए समस्त अवयवों का संचालन करता है। नाभि खिसक जाने पर अथवा डायाफ्राम के नीचे के किसी भी अवयव के ठीक से कार्य न करने पर सूर्यबिन्दु पर दबाव डाला जाना चाहिए।


शक्तिबिन्दुः जब बहुत थकान हो या रात्रि को नींद न आयी हो तब इस बिन्दु को दबाने से वहाँ दुःखेगा। उस समय वहाँ दबाव डालकर उपचार करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *हस्त-चिकित्सा*


*शरीर के किसी भी अंग की पीड़ा में चमत्कारिक**,* *पीड़ानिवारक**,* *स्वास्थ्य*
*एवं सौन्दर्यवर्धक स्पर्श-चिकित्सा*
मानसिक पवित्रता और एकाग्रता के साथ मन में निम्नलिखित वेदमंत्र का पाठ करते हुए दोनों हथेलियों को गर्म होने तक परस्पर रगड़ें और फिर उनसे पीड़ित अंग का बार-बार सेंक करें। ऐसा 5 मिनट तक करें। सेंक करने के पश्चात् नेत्र बन्द करके कुछ मिनट तक के सो जाइये। इससे गठिया, सिर दर्द तथा अन्य सब प्रकार के दर्द दूर होते हैं। मंत्र इस प्रकार हैः
*अयं मे हस्तो भगवान् अयं मे भगवत्तरः।*
*अयं मे विश्वभेषजो**S**यं शिवाभिमर्शन।।*
अर्थात् 'मेरी प्रत्येक हथेली भगवान (ऐश्वर्यशाली) है, अच्छा असर करने वाली है। अधिकाधिक ऐश्वर्य और अत्यंत बरकत वाली है। मेरे हाथ में विश्व के सभी रोगों की समस्त औषधियाँ हैं और मेरे हाथ का स्पर्श कल्याणकारी, सर्व रोगनिवारक और सर्वसौन्दर्य-सम्पादक है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

आपकी मानसिक पवित्रता तथा एकाग्रता जितनी अधिक होगी उसी अनुपात में आप इस मंत्र द्वारा हस्त चिकित्सा में सफल होते चले जायेंगे। अपनी हथेलियों के इस प्रकार एकाग्र और पवित्र प्रयोग से आप न केवल अपने ही अपितु अन्य किसी के रोग भी दूर कर सकते हैं।


हथेलियों में सर्वरोगनिवारक और सौन्दर्यवर्धक शक्तिः


रात्रि में सोते समय बिस्तर पर लेटकर और प्रातः बिस्तर से उठने से पूर्व इसी मंत्र को बोलते हुए दोनों हथेलियों को परस्पर रगड़कर गर्म करके उनसे सिर से लेकर पाँव के तलवों तक क्रमशः सिर, बाल, ललाट, नेत्र, नाक, कान, होंठ, गाल, ठोड़ी, गर्दन, कन्धे, भुजाएँ, वक्ष, हृदय, पेट, पीठ, नितंब, जंघाएँ, घुटने, पिंडलियाँ, टखने, पाद, पृष्ठों और पैर के तलुओं का स्पर्श बड़े स्नेह और शान्ति से कीजिए। इससे आप देखेंगे कि आपका स्वास्थ्य और सौन्दर्य गुलाब के पुष्प की भाँति सुविकसित होता जा रहा है। हथेलियों को परस्पर रगड़कर मनोयोग के साथ मंत्र सहित सिर से पाँव तक सारे शरीर के स्पर्श द्वारा स्वास्थ्य और सौन्दर्य की वृद्धि होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *उदाहरणार्थः*


यदि आप मंत्र बोलते हुए दोनों हथेलियों को आपस में रगड़कर गर्म करके नेत्रों का स्पर्श करें और अनुभव करें कि 'आपकी पलकों के बाल सुन्दर और आकर्षक होते जा रहे हैं, आपकी दृष्टिशक्ति बढ़ रही है और आपकी दृष्टि स्पष्ट, पवित्र और मनोहर हो रही है....' तो आप कुछ ही दिनों के उपरान्त नेत्रों में वैसा ही आश्चर्य जनक सुधार पायेंगे।
मनुष्य की दोनों हथेलियों में सर्वरोग निवारक औषधियाँ निहित हैं और दोनों हथेलियों को परस्पर रगड़कर गर्म करने से सर्वरोगनिवारक औषधियों का प्रभाव हथेलियों की त्वचा में आ जाता है।
इस प्रकार हथेलियों को परस्पर रगड़कर सिर से पाँव तक शरीर के समस्त अवयवों पर घुमाने से प्रत्येक अवयव के रोग और विकार निकल जाते हैं और उसके स्थान पर आरोग्यता एवं सुन्दरता की प्राप्ति होने लगती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह हमारे देश का दुर्भाग्य ही है कि देशवासी आचार-विचार की दृष्टि से भ्रष्टाचार की एवं आहार-विहार की दृष्टि से विषाक्त प्रदूषण की चक्की में पिस रहे हैं। जहाँ भ्रष्ट आचरण हमारे चरित्र और स्वभाव को दूषित कर रहा है वहीं दूषित एवं विषाक्त पर्यावरण हमारे शरीर और स्वास्थ्य का नाश कर रहा है।


जल और वायु के साथ अनाज, सब्जी, फल, दूध आदि खाद्य और पेय पदार्थ भी दूषित होते जा रहे हैं जो नाना प्रकार के रोग उत्पन्न कर रहे हैं।


अतः ऐसी स्थिति में लापरवाही न बरतें। सब्जी, फल आदि को अच्छी तरह धोकर प्रयोग करें। पानी दूषित हो तो उबालकर ठण्डा करके सेवन करें। दूध को उबालकर कुनकुना गर्म ही सेवन करें। बाजारू वस्तुएँ, मिठाइयाँ, पेय पदार्थ आदि का प्रयोग भी आपके शरीर को दूषित कर सकता है यह न भूलें। अपने शरीर को स्वस्थ और रोगप्रतिरोधक शक्ति से भरपूर रखें जिससे कि वह इस प्रदूषण का मुकाबला कर सके। इसके लिए उचित आहार-विहार और श्रेष्ठ आचार-विचार का पालन करना अनिवार्य है। भावप्रकाश (पूर्वखण्ड) में आता हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

दिनचर्या निशाचर्यामृतचर्य  ं यथोदिताम्।


आचारन्पुरुषः स्वस्थः सदातिष्ठति नान्यथा।।


दिनचर्या, रात्रिचर्या और ऋतुचर्या जिस प्रकार से आयुर्वेद ने बतायी है उसी प्रकार से आचरण करने वाला मनुष्य सदा स्वस्थ रह सकता है। इसके विपरीत आचरण करने वाला स्वस्थ नहीं रह सकता।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *टोपी एवं पगड़ी स्वास्थ्यरक्षक है*


नियमित ऋतु के मुताबिक अथवा सामान्यतः टोपी या पगड़ी पहनने से बाल के रोग नहीं होते, सिरदर्द नहीं होता, आँख व कान के रोग नहीं होते।
पूर्व काल में हमारे दादा-परदादा नियमित रूप से टोपी या पगड़ी पहनते थे। महिलाएँ हमेशा सिर को ओढ़कर रखती थी। अतः उन लोगों को समय से पूर्व बाल सफेद होना, सिर पर टाल पड़ना, सर्दी होना, आँख, कान, नाक के रोग आदि कम होते थे। आज फैशन के कारण या अज्ञान के कारण सिर खुले रखने से बाल, सिर, आँख, कान, नाक के रोग बहुत बढ़ गये हैं। सिर में हवा लगने से, गरमी एवं बारिश का पानी लगने से अनेक रोग होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

> विविध रोगों में आभूषण-चिकित्सा


आजकल की विद्या अधूरी विद्य है। बड़े-बड़े अन्वेषक तथा विज्ञानवेत्ता भी हमारे प्राचीन ऋषि-मुनियों-ब्रह्मवेत्ताओं एवं पूर्वजों द्वारा प्रमाणित अनेक तथ्यों एवं रहस्यों को नहीं सुलझा पाये हैं। पाश्चात्य जगत के लोग भारतीय संस्कृति के अनेक सिद्धान्तों को व्यर्थ की बकवास बोलकर कुप्रचार करते थे लेकिन अब वे ही शीश झुकाकर उन्हें स्वीकार कर किसी-न-किसी रूप में मानते भी चले जा रहे हैं।


भारतीय समाज में स्त्री-पुरुषों में आभूषण पहनने की परम्परा प्राचीनकाल से चली आ रही है। आभूषण धारण करने का अपना एक महत्त्व है जो शरीर और मन से जुड़ा हुआ है। स्वर्ण के आभूषणों की प्रकृति गर्म है तथा चाँदी के गहनों की प्रकृति शीतल है। यही कारण है ग्रीष्म ऋतु में जब किसी के मुँह में छाले पड़ जाते हैं तो प्रायः ठंडक के लिए मुँह में चाँदी रखने की सलाह दी जाती है। इसके विपरीत सोने का टुकड़ा मुँह में रखा जाये तो गर्मी महसूस होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्त्रियों पर सन्तानोतपत्ति का भार होता है। उसकी पूर्ति के लिए उन्हें आभूषणों द्वारा ऊर्जा व शक्ति मिलती रहती है। सिर में सोना और पैरों में चाँदी के आभूषण धारण किये जायें तो सोने के आभूषणों से उत्पन्न हुई बिजली पैरों में तथा चाँदी आभूषणों से उत्पन्न होने वाली ठंडक सिर में चली जायेगी क्योंकि सर्दी गर्मी को खींच लेती है। इस तरह से सिर को ठंडा व पैरों को गर्म रखने के मूल्यवान चिकित्सकीय नियम का पूर्ण पालन हो जायेगा। इसके विपरीत यदि सिर  चाँदी के तथा पैरों में सोने के गहने पहने जायें तो इस प्रकार के गहने धारण करने वाली स्त्रियाँ पागलपन या किसी अन्य रोग की शिकार बन सकती हैं। अतैव सिर में चाँदी के व पैरों में सोने के आभूषण कभी नहीं पहनने चाहिए। प्राचीन काल की स्त्रियाँ सिर पर स्वर्ण के एवं पैरों में चाँदी के वजनी आभूषण धारण कर दीर्घजीवी, स्वस्थ व सुन्दर बनी रहती थीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि सिर और पाँव दोनों में स्वर्णाभूषण पहने जायें तो मस्तिष्क एवं पैरों में से एक समान दो गर्म विद्युत धारा प्रवाहित होने लगेगी जिसके परस्पर टकराव से, जिस तरह दो रेलगाड़ियों के आपस में टकराने से हानि होती है वैसा ही असर हमारे स्वास्थ्य पर भी होगा।


जिन धनवान परिवारों की महिलाएँ केवल स्वर्णाभूषण ही अधिक धारण करती हैं तथा चाँदी पहनना ठीक नहीं समझतीं वे इसी वजह से स्थायी रोगिणी रहा करती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

विद्युत का विधान अति जटिल है। तनिक सी गड़बड़ में परिणाम कुछ-का-कुछ हो जाता है। यदि सोने के साथ चाँदी की भी मिलावट कर दी जाये तो कुछ और ही प्रकार की विद्युत बन जाती है। जैसे गर्मी से सर्दी के जोरदार मिलाप से सरसाम हो जाता है तथा समुद्रों में तुफान उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं। उसी प्रकार जो स्त्रियाँ सोने के पतरे का खोल बनवाकर भीतर चाँदी, ताँबा या जस्ते की धातुएँ भरवाकर कड़े, हंसली आदि आभूषण धारण करती हैं वे हकीकत में तो बहुत त्रुटि करती हैं। वे सरेआम रोगों एवं विकृतियों को आमंत्रित करने का कार्य करती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

आभूषणों में किसी विपरीत धातु के टाँके से भी गड़बड़ी हो जाती है अतः सदैव टाँकारहित आभूषण पहनना चाहिए अथवा यदि टाँका हो तो उसी धातु का होना चाहिए जिससे गहना बना हो।
विद्युत सदैव सिरों तथा किनारों की ओर से प्रवेश किया करती है। अतः मस्तिष्क के दोनों भागों को विद्युत के प्रभावों से प्रभावशाली बनाना हो तो नाक और कान में छिद्र करके सोना पहनना चाहिए। कानों में सोने की बालियाँ अथवा झुमके आदि पहनने से स्त्रियों में मासिक धर्म संबंधी अनियमितता कम होती है, हिस्टीरिया रोग में लाभ होता है तथा आँत उतरने अर्थात् हार्निया को रोग नहीं होता है। नाक में नथुनी धारण करने से नासिका संबंधी रोग नहीं होते तथा सर्दी-खाँसी में राहत मिलती है। पैरों की अँगुलियों में चाँदी की बिछिया पहनने से स्त्रियों में प्रसवपीड़ा कम होती है, साइटिका रोग एवं दिमागी विकार दूर होकर स्मरणशक्ति में वृद्धि होती है। पायल पहनने से पीठ, एड़ी एवं घुटनों के दर्द में राहत मिलती है, हिस्टीरिया के दौरे नहीं पड़ते तथा श्वास रोग की संभावना दूर हो जाती है। इसके साथ ही रक्तशुद्धि होती है तथा मूत्ररोग की शिकायत नहीं रहती।

----------


## ravi chacha

मानवीय जीवन को आनन्दमय बनाने के लिए वैदिक रस्मों में सोलह श्रृंगार इसीलिए अनिवार्य करार दिये गये हैं। इनमें कर्णछेदन तो अति महत्त्वपूर्ण है। प्रत्येक बच्चे को, चाहे वह लड़का हो या लड़की, तीन से पाँच वर्ष की आयु में दोनों कानों का छेदन करके जस्ता या सोने की बालियाँ प्राचीन काल में पहना दी जाती थीं। इस विधि का उद्देश्य अनेक रोगों की जड़े बाल्यकाल में ही उखाड़ देना था। अनेक अनुभवी महापुरुषों का कहना है कि इस क्रिया से आँत उतरना, अंडकोष बढ़ना तथा पसलियों के रोग नहीं होते हैं। छोटे बच्चों की पसली बार-बार उतर जाती हैं उसे रोकने के लिए नवजात शिशु जब छः दिन का होता है तब परिजन उसे हँसली और कड़ा पहनाते हैं। कड़ा पहनने से शिशु के सिकुड़े हुए हाथ-पैर भी गुरुत्वाकर्षण के कारण सीधे हो जाते हैं। बच्चों को खड़े रहने की क्रिया में भी कड़ा बलप्रदायक होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह मान्यता भी है कि मस्तक पर बिंदिया अथवा तिलक लगाने से चित्त की एकाग्रता विकसित होती है तथा मस्तिष्क में पैदा होनेवाले विचार असमंजस की स्थिति से मुक्त होते हैं। आजकल बिंदिया में सम्मिलित लाल तत्त्व पारे का लाल आक्साइड होता है जो कि शरीर के लिए लाभदायक सिद्ध होता है। बिंदिया एवं शुद्ध सिन्दूर तथा शुद्ध चन्दन के प्रयोग से मुखमंडल झुर्रीरहित बनता है। माँग में टीका पहनने से मस्तिष्क-संबंधी क्रियाएँ नियंत्रित, संतुलित तथा नियमित रहती हैं एवं मस्तिष्कीय विकार नष्ट होते हैं लेकिन आजकल जो केमिकल की बिंदिया चल पड़ी हैं वे लाभ के बजाय हानि करती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

हाथ की सबसे छोटी अँगुली में अँगूठी पहनने से छाती के दर्द व घबराहट से रक्षा होती है तथा ज्वर, कफ, दमा आदि के प्रकोपों से बचाव होता है। स्वर्ण के आभूषण पवित्र, सौभाग्यवर्धक तथा संतोषप्रदायक हैं। रत्नजड़ित आभूषण धारण करने से ग्रहों की पीड़ा, दुष्टों की नज़र एवं बुरे स्वप्नों का नाश होता है। शुक्राचार्य के अनुसार पुत्र की कामनावाली स्त्रियों को हीरा नहीं पहनना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ उपयोगी मंत्र


स्वास्थ्य का मंत्रः


प्रतिदिन सुबह-शाम स्वास्थ्य के मंत्र की पाँच-पाँच मालाएँ अर्थात् कुल दस मालाएँ करें। यह मंत्र अनुभवसिद्ध एवं प्रभावशाली है। सामान्य व्यक्तियों एवं पापी, कृतघ्न, निगुरे, व्यसनी, नास्तिक, श्रद्धारहित लोगों को यह मंत्र कदापि न बतायें। ऐसे लोगों को यह मंत्र बताने से बतानेवाले को दोष लगता है। स्वास्थ्य का मंत्र इस प्रकार हैः ॐ हंसं हंसः।


श्री गुरुदेव का ध्यान करके यह मंत्र जपें।


आश्रम की 'इष्टसिद्धि' पुस्तक में एक अन्य मंत्र भी दिया है। सिर के ऊपर हाथ रखकर उस मंत्र का 108 बार जप करने से समस्त रोग दूर हो जाते हैं। वह मंत्र इस प्रकार हैः


अच्युतानन्त गोविन्द नामोच्चारण भेषजात्।


नश्यन्ति सकला रोगाः सत्यं सत्यं वदाम्यहम्।।


'हे अच्युत! हे अनंत! हे गोविन्द!' इन नामों के उच्चारणरूपी औषधि से सब रोग नष्ट हो जाते हैं। मैं यह सत्य कहता हूँ..... सत्य कहता हूँ।'

----------


## ravi chacha

महामृत्युंजय-मंत्र की महिमा और जपविधि


भगवान मृत्युंजय के जप ध्यान से मार्कण्डेयजी, राजा श्वेत आदि के कालभयनिवारण की कथा शिवपुराण, स्कन्दपुराण-काशीखण्ड, पद्मपुराण-उत्तरखण्ड-माघमाहात्म्य आदि में आती है। आयुर्वेद के ग्रन्थों में भी मृत्युंजय-योग मिलते हैं। मृत्यु को जीत लेने के कारण ही इन मंत्रयोगों को 'मृत्युंजय' कहा जाता है।


साधक को चाहिए कि किसी पवित्र स्थान में स्नान, आचमन, प्राणायाम, गणेशस्मरण, पूजन-वन्दन के बाद तिथि वारादि का उच्चारण करते हुए संकल्प, करन्यास, हृदयदिन्नयास, ध्यानादि करके मंत्रजाप का प्रारम्भ करे।


इस मंत्र के जप में ध्यान परमावश्यक है। शिवपुराण में यह ध्यान इस प्रकार बतलाया गया हैः


हस्ताम्भोजयुगस्थ  ुम्भयुगलादुदधृत्   तोयं शिरः


सिंचन्तं करयोर्युगेन दधतं स्वांके सकुम्भौ करौ।


अक्षस्रंमृगहस्तम  बुजगतं मूर्धस्थचन्द्रस्  वत्।


पीयूषार्द्रतनुं भजे सगिरिजं त्र्यक्षं च मृत्युंजयम्।।


'भगवान मृत्युंजय के आठ हाथ हैं। वे अपने ऊपर के दोनों करकमलों से दो घड़ों को उठाकर उसके नीचे के दो हाथों से जल को अपने सिर पर उड़ेल रहे हैं। सबसे नीचे के दो हाथों में भी घड़े लेकर उन्हें अपनी गोद में रख लिया है। शेष दो हाथों में वे रूद्राक्ष की माला तथा मृगी-मुद्रा धारण किये हुए हैं। वे कमल के आसन पर बैठे हैं और उनके शिरःस्थ चन्द्र से निरन्तर अमृतवृष्टि के कारण उनका शरीर भीगा हुआ है। उनके तीन नेत्र हैं तथा अन्य मृत्यु को सर्वथा जीत लिया है। उनके वामांगभाग में गिरिराजनन्दिनी भगवती उमा विराजमान हैं।'

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार ध्यान करके रूद्राक्षमाला से इस महामृत्युंजय मंत्र का सवा लाख जप करना चाहिए।
*ॐ हौं जूँ सः। ॐ भूर्भुव स्वः। ॐ त्र्यम्बकं यजामहे सुगन्धिं पुष्टिवर्धनम्। उर्व्वारुकमिव बन्धनान्मृत्योर्  ुक्षीय मामृतात्। स्वः भुवः भूः ॐ। सः जूँ हौं ॐ।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*सर्वव्याधिनाश के लिए लघु मृत्युंजय-जप**ॐ जूँ सः* (नाम, जिसके लिया जाय) *पालय पालय सः जूँ ॐ।*
इस मंत्र का 11 लाख जप तथा एक लाख दस हजार दशांश जप करने से सब प्रकार के रोगों का नाश होता है। इतना न हो तो कम-से-कम सवा लाख जप और साढ़े बारह हजार दशांश जप अवश्य करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भूत-प्रेत भगाने का मंत्र**ॐ नमो भगवते रू रू भैरवाय भूतप्रेत क्षय कुरू कुरू हूं फट् स्वाहा।*
*विधिः* एक कटोरी में भरे हुए शुद्ध जल को निहारते हुए इस मंत्र का दस हजार जप करें। वह जल भूतप्रेतादि से प्रभावित व्यक्ति को पिला देने से भूतप्रेतादि भाग जायेंगे। एक ही स्थान में बैठकर एक ही समय में मंत्रजप करने से अधिक लाभ होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बीजमंत्रों के द्वारा स्वास्थ्य-सुरक्षा*भारतीय संस्कृति ने आध्यात्मिक विकास के साथ शारीरिक स्वास्थ्य को भी महत्वपूर्ण स्थान दिया है।
आजकल सुविधाओं से संपन्न मनुष्य कई प्रकार की चिकित्सा-पद्धतियों को आजमाने पर भी शारीरिक रोगों व मानसिक समस्याओं से मुक्त नहीं हो सका। एलोपैथी की जहरीली दवाइयों से ऊबकर अब पाश्चात्य जगत के लोग Alternative Medicine के नाम पर प्रार्थना, मंत्र, योगासन, प्राणायाम आदि से हार्ट अटेक और कैंसर जैसी असाध्य व्याधियों से मुक्त होने में सफल हो रहे हैं। अमेरिका में एलोपेथी के विशेषज्ञ डॉ. हर्बट बेन्सन और डॉ. दीपक चोपड़ा ने एलोपेथी को छोड़कर निर्दोष चिकित्सा-पद्धति की ओर विदेशियों का ध्यान आकर्षित किया है जिसका मूल आधार भारतीय मंत्रविज्ञान है। ऐसे वक्त हम लोग एलोपेथी की दवाइयों की शरण लेते हैं जो प्रायः मरे पशुओं के यकृत (कलेजा), मीट एक्सट्रेक्ट, मांस, मछली के तेल जैसे अपवित्र पदार्थों से बनायी जाती हैं। आयुर्वैदिक औषधियाँ,होमियोपैथ   की दवाइयाँ और अन्य चिकित्सा-पद्धतियाँ भी मंत्रविज्ञान जितनी निर्दोष नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हर रोग के मूल में पाँच तत्व यानी पृथ्वी, जल, तेज, वायु और आकाश की ही विकृति होती है। मंत्रों के द्वारा इन विकृतियों को आसानी से दूर करके रोग मिटा सकते हैं।


डॉ. हर्बट बेन्सन ने बरसों के शोध के बाद कहा हैः Om a day, keeps doctors away. अतः ॐ का जप करो और डॉक्टर को दूर ही रखो।


विभिन्न बीजमंत्रों की विशद जानकारी प्राप्त करके हमें अपनी सांस्कृतिक धरोहर का लाभ उठाना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पृथ्वी तत्व*इस तत्व का स्थान मूलाधार चक्र में है। शरीर में पीलिया, कमलवायु आदि रोग इसी तत्व की विकृति से होते हैं। भय आदि मानसिक विकारों में इसकी प्रधानता होती है।
*विधिः* पृथ्वी तत्त्व के विकारों को शांत करने के लिए *'**लं**'* बीजमंत्र का उच्चारण करते हुए किसी पीले रंग की चौकोर वस्तु का ध्यान करें।
*लाभः* इससे थकान मिटती है। शरीर में हल्कापन आता है। उपरोक्त रोग, पीलिया आदि शारीरिक व्याधि एवं भय, शोक, चिन्ता आदि मानसिक विकार ठीक होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

जल तत्व


स्वाधिष्ठान चक्र में जल तत्व का स्थान है। कटु, अम्ल, तिक्त, मधुर आदि सभी रसों का स्वाद इसी तत्त्व के कारण आता है। असहनशीलता, मोहादि विकार इसी तत्व की विकृति से होते हैं।


विधिः 'वं' बीजमंत्र का उच्चारण करने से भूख-प्यास मिटती है व सहनशक्ति उत्पन्न होती है। कुछ दिन यह अभ्यास करने से जल में डूबने का भय भी समाप्त हो जाता है। कई बार 'झूठी' नामक रोग हो जाता है जिसके कारण पेट भरा रहने पर भी भूख सताती रहती है। ऐसा होने पर भी यह प्रयोग लाभदायक हैं। साधक यह प्रयोग करे जिससे कि साधना काल में भूख-प्यास साधना से विचलित न करे।

----------


## ravi chacha

अग्नि तत्व


मणिपुर चक्र में अग्नि तत्व का निवास है। क्रोधादि मानसिक विकार, मंदाग्नि, अजीर्ण व सूजन आदि शारीरिक विकार इस तत्व की गड़बड़ी से होते हैं।


विधिः आसन पर बैठकर 'रं' बीजमंत्र का उच्चारण करते हुए अग्नि के समान लाल प्रभावाली त्रिकोणाकार वस्तु का ध्यान करें।


लाभः इस प्रयोग से मंदाग्नि, अजीर्ण आदि विकार दूर होकर भूख खुलकर लगती है व धूप तथा अग्नि का भय मिट जाता है। इससे कुण्डलिनी शक्ति के जागृत होने में सहायता मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वायु तत्व


यह तत्व अनाहत चक्र में स्थित है। वात, दमा आदि रोग इसी की विकृति से होते हैं।


विधिः आसन पर बैठकर 'यं' बीजमंत्र का उच्चारण करते हुए हरे रंग की गोलाकार वस्तु (गेंद जैसी वस्तु) का ध्यान करें।


लाभः इससे वात, दमा आदि रोगों का नाश होता है व विधिवत् दीर्घकाल के अभ्यास से आकाशगमन की सिद्धि प्राप्त होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आकाश तत्व*इसका स्थान विशुद्ध चक्र में है।
*विधिः* आसन पर बैठकर *'**हं**'* बीजमंत्र का उच्चारण करते हुए नीले रंग के आकाश का ध्यान करें।
*लाभः* इस प्रयोग से बहरापन जैसे कान के रोगों में लाभ होता है। दीर्घकाल के अभ्यास से तीनों कालों का ज्ञान होता है तथा अणिमादि अष्ट सिद्धियाँ प्राप्त होती हैं।
विभिन्न तत्वों की विकृतियों से होने वाली सभी रोगों में निम्न पथ्यापथ्य का पालन करना आवश्यक है।
*पथ्यः* दूध, घी, मूँग, चावल, खिचड़ी, मुरमुरे (मूढ़ी)।
*अपथ्यः* देर से पचने वाला आहार (भारी खुराक), अंकुरित अनाज, दही, पनीर, सूखी सब्जी, मांस-मछली, फ्रीज में रखी वस्तुएँ, बेकरी की बनी हुई वस्तुएँ, मूँगफली, केला, नारंगी आदि।

----------


## ravi chacha

*यादशक्तिवर्धक भ्रामरी प्राणायाम*सर्वप्रथम सुखासन, पद्मासन या सिद्धासन में बैठें। उसके बाद दोनों हाथों की कुहनी का लेवल कन्धों तक रहे वैसे रखकर दोनों हाथ की प्रथम उँगली (तर्जनी) को दोनों कान में धीरे से डालें। एकदम जोर से दोनों कान बन्द नहीं करें किन्तु बाहर का सुनाई न दे उस प्रकार से धीरे से उँगली द्वारा कान बन्द करें।
अब गहरा श्वास लेकर, थोड़ी देर रोककर, ओंठ बन्द रखकर धीरे-धीरे भौंरे का गुंजार हो इस प्रकार से 'ॐ...' का गुंजन करें। उसके बाद थोड़ी देर श्वास न लें। अर्थात् बहिर्कुम्भक करके फिर से इसी प्रकार 8 से 10 बार करें।
इस भ्रामरी प्राणायाम से स्मरणशक्ति में अत्यधिक वृद्धि होती है तथा मस्तिषक की नाड़ियों का शोधन होकर मस्तिष्क में रक्त-संचार उचित रीति से होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*ऊर्जायी प्राणायाम*प्राणायाम के अनेक प्रकार हैं। 64 प्रकार के प्राणायाम पूज्य श्री लीलाशाह जी बापू जानते थे। उसमें से एक प्राणायाम ऊर्जायी प्राणायाम है।
*विधिः* पद्मासन या सुखासन में बैठकर गुदा का संकोच करके मूलबंध करें। अब दोनों नथुनों को खुले रखकर संभव हो सके उतने गहरे श्वास लेकर नाभि तक के प्रदेश को श्वास से भरे दें। नथुनों,कंठ और छाती पर श्वास लेने का प्रभाव पड़े उस रीति से जल्दी-जल्दी श्वास लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

एकाध मिनट कुंभक करके बाँयें नथुने से श्वास धीरे-धीरे छोड़े। यह तो सत्शिष्य को सदगुरु बतायें यह विधि है। ऐसे दस ऊर्जायी प्राणायाम करने से पेट का शूल, वीर्य-विकार, स्वप्नदोष, प्रदर रोग (स्त्रियों की पानी गिरने की बीमारी), लाखों रूपये खर्च करने से भी मिटें ऐसे धातु संबंधी रोग मिटते हैं। इस ऊर्जायी प्राणायाम और 'यौवन सुरक्षा' (संत श्री आसाराम जी द्वारा प्रकाशित) पुस्तक में बताये गये खान-पान संबंधी नियमों के पालन से सहज में ही लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*ब्रह्ममुद्रा*ब्रह्ममुद्रा योग की लुप्त हुई क्रियाओं में से एक महत्त्वपूर्ण मुद्रा है। ब्रह्मा के तीन मुख और दत्तात्रेय के स्वरूप को स्मरण करते हुए व्यक्ति तीन दिशा में सिर घुमायें ऐसी यह क्रिया है अतः इस क्रिया को ब्रह्ममुद्रा कहते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

विधिः वज्रासन या पद्मासन में कमर सीधी रखते हुए बैठें। हाथों को घुटनों पर रखें। कन्धों को ढीला रखें। अब गर्दन को सिर के साथ ऊपर-नीचे दस बार धीरे-धीरे करें। सिर को अधिक पीछे न जाने दें। गर्दन ऊपर-नीचे चलाते वक्त आँखें खुली रखें। श्वास चलने दें। गर्दन को ऊपर-नीचे करते वक्त झटका न दें। फिर गर्दन को चलाते वक्त ठोड़ी और कन्धा एक ही दिशा में लाने तक गर्दन को घुमायें। इस प्रकार गर्दन को 10 बार दाँये-बायें चलायें और अन्त में गर्दन को गोल घुमाना है। गर्दन को ढीला छोड़ कर एक तरफ से धीरे-धीरे गोल घुमाते हुए 10 चक्कर लगायें। आँखें खुली रखें। फिर दूसरे तरफ से गोल घुमायें। गर्दन से चक्कर धीरे-धीरे लगायें। कान को हो सके तो कन्धों से लगायें। इस प्रकार ब्रह्ममुद्रा का अभ्यास करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

लाभः सिरदर्द, सर्दी, जुकाम आदि में लाभ होता है। ध्यान साधना-सत्संग के समय नींद नहीं आयेगी। आँखों की कमजोरी दूर होती है। चक्कर बंद होते हैं। उलटी-चक्कर, अनिद्रा और अतिनिद्रा आदि पर ब्रह्ममुद्रा का अचल प्रभाव पड़ता है। जिन लोगों को नींद में अधिक सपने आते हैं वे इस मुद्रा का अभ्यास करें तो सपने कम हो जाते हैं। ध्वनि-संवेदनशीलता कम होती है। मानसिक अवसाद (Depression) कम होता है। एकाग्रता बढ़ती है। गर्दन सीधी रखने में सहायता मिलती है।

----------


## ramsingh111

जी अची जानकारी के लिया सुक्रिया

----------

